# صوم الميلاد :ملف متكامل واقوال اباء (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جميع مشاركات الموضوعة منقولة 
من قرائتى على النت 
يا رب يكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة لكل من يقراءة 
ولا تنسوا الصوم يبدا الاربعاء 25 نوفمبر 
كل سنة والجميع بالف خير 


:download:​
*طقس صوم الميلاد*

*+ يحمل معنى التجسد الإلهي واستقبال الله ظاهراً فى الجسد ويتكون من:*
*+ طقس الصوم من بداية الصوم إلي أول كيهك علي أن يكون بالألحان السنوية بإضافة قسمة صوم الميلاد وجملة ختام الصلوات الجماعية الخاصة بصوم الميلاد أيضاً.*
*+ الطقس الكيهكى الذى يبدأ من شهر كيهك حتى برامون عيد الميلاد المجيد.*
 
** يمتاز بالإيقاع المبهج لاستقبال طفل المذود ممزوجاً بالخشوع لإعداد النفس بالتوبة لتستطيع أن تشترك مع الملائكة فى عرس السماء والأرض بطفل المذود.*
 
** مدته 43 يوم ينتهي دائماً فى 29 كيهك آي 7 يناير (ويقع فى 28 كيهك فى السنوات الميلادية الكبيسة) وهذه المدة تشمل الآتي:*
*+40 يوم تصومها الكنيسة لاستقبال ميلاد يسوع المسيح كلمة الله الحي، كما صام موسى 40 يوم قبل أن يتسلم كلمة الله المكتوبة.*
*+ 3 أيام تذكار معجزة نقل جبل المقطم في وقت القديس سمعان الخراز كما صام آباؤنا فتحنن الرب عليهم.*

** إبتداء من شهر كيهك تبدأ الصلوات بالألحان الكيهكية، فتقال الذكصولوجيات الكيهكي في باكر وعشية، وقطع الرومى والمعقب في عشية يوم الأحد، والإبصاليات الواطس (على طريقة العليقة) أو الإبصاليات الآدام (على طريقة مديحة آجيوس أوثيئوس)، ويقال مرد المزمور ومرد إنجيل "تينتي نيم بي شيرى تي إسموس" للأحد الأول والثاني، و"تين إتشيسي إممو" للأحد الثالث والرابع، كذلك يقال في التوزيع الليلويا الكيهكي ومدائح على طريقة مردات الأناجيل.*

** إذا لم يكن فى شهر كيهك أربعة آحاد سابقة للبرامون، يحسب آخر أحد من هاتور على أنه الأحد الأول من كيهك والأحد الأول من كيهك يكون هو الأحد الثانى وهكذا حتى تتم الأربعة آحاد الخاصة بشهر كيهك والتي تتحدث عن الأحداث السابقة لميلاد الرب يسوع وهي على التوالى: البشارة بمولد يوحنا المعمدان، والبشارة بميلاد رب المجد، وزيارة العذراء مريم لأليصابات، وميلاد يوحنا المعمدان.*


المصدر :موقع تكلا هيمانوت الاسكندرية 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*بابا شنودة الثالث*


*:download:*
 
*وكما ولد السيد المسيح في عالم مظلم. وأشرق عليه بنوره.. *
*هكذا فليمنح الله الاستنارة للعالم الآن. ويرشده الي سواء السبيل.. ولد المسيح في ليلة باردة جداً من ليالي الشتاء. ووسط مجتمع شملته البرودة الروحية فترة طويلة من الزمن. بلا صلة بينه وبين الله. وبلا أنبياء. وبلا افتقاد إلهي. وبلا معونة من الروح. قال عنه المسيح فيما بعد: *
*"جيل فاسق وشرير يطلب آية ولا تُعطي له". جيل حارب المسيح وحارب معجزاته ووصاياه. لذلك قيل عنه إن "النور أضاء في الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه. إلي خاصته جاء. وخاصته لم تقبله":. *
*

*​*وعلي الرغم من ظلمة العصر. أحيط الميلاد المجيد بمجموعة من القديسين. *
*نذكر من 

بين هؤلاء القديسين زكرياالكاهن وزوجته اليصابات.وكيف بشرهما الملاك بميلاد ابنهما يوحنا المعمدان "وكان كلاهما بارين أمام الله.. سالكين في جميع وصايا الله بلا لوم". وإلي جوارهما وجد يوسف النجار وسمعان الشيخ. وحنة ابنة فنوئيل العابدة في الهيكل بأصوام وصلوات ليلاً ونهاراً. *
*ومع هؤلاء. عاشت القديسة العذراء أطهر امرأة في الوجود. التي استحقت أن روح الله يحل عليها. وقوة العلي تظللها. والتي بشرها بميلاد ابنها : الملاك جبرائيل. وكانت الوحيدة في العالم التي لدت ميلاداً بتولياً. بمعجزة لم تحدث من قبل. ولم تتكرر فيما بعد.. *
*كل أولئك كانوا موجودين في عصر واحد. هو وقت ميلاد المسيح. *
*

*​*وجود أولئك القديسين في ذلك العصر المظلم يعطي رجاء بأن روح الله يعمل حتي في العصر الخاطي المبتعد عنه. *
*إن الفساد السائد في ذلك الزمن. لم يكن عقبة تمنع وجود اولئك الأبرار فيه. كما أن فساد سادوم من قبل. لم يمنع وجود رجل بار هو لوط. وفي كل جيل فاسد يستحق طوفاناً ليغرقه. لابد من وجود انسان بار مثل نوح ليشهد للرب فيه. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد.. *
*وهكذا كان العصر الذي ولد فيه المسيح. *
*كان روح الله يعمل - وبخاصة وسط مختاريه - لكي يمنحهم حياة النصرة علي ذلك الجو. ولكي يقيمهم شهودا له. فاستحقوا أن يروا ملائكة . وأن يتسلموا رسالات إلهية. *
*يضاف اليهم الرعاة والمجوس الذين عاصروا الميلاد. *
*

*​*وكان كل أولئك القديسين من نوعيات متعددة *

** كانوا من نوعيات تختلف في السن. فمنهم سمعان الشيخ. وكان طاعناً جداً في السن. وزكريا واليصابات "وكان كلاهما متقدمين في ايامهما". وحنة ابنة فنوئيل. وكانت أرملة من نحو أربع وثمانين سنة. إلي جوار القديسة العذراء وهي شابة صغيرة. ويوحنا بن زكريا وهو طفل رضيع.. *
** وكانت هذه المجموعة من الأبرار. متنوعة من جهة العمل. *
*كان منهم الكاهن مثل زكريا. والنجار مثل يوسف. وسمعان الشيخ كان من علماء الكتاب أو علماء اللاهوت. وكان المجوس من علماء الفلك. وإلي جوارهم مجموعة من الرعاة. وكانت اليصابات "ست بيت". *
*وحياة البر شملت الكل. بغض النظر عن السن أو نوع العمل *
*مما يدل علي أن الله للجميع. يدعو الكل إلي برّه. وإلي ملكوته. *
*

*​*وكان أولئك الأبرار متنوعين من جهة الحياة الزوجية: *
*كان زكريا واليصابات زوجين. وكان يوسف ومريم مخطوبين. *
*وكانت حنة ابنه فنوئيل أرملة. ولا شك أن سمعان الشيخ كان أرملاً. *
*والعذراء كانت بتولاً. ويوحنا بن زكريا صار بتولاً أيضاً. *
*وفي صورة واحدة. اجتمع المتزوجون والمترملون والمخطوبون والبتوليون. كلهم لهم نصيب في الرب. وكلهم لهم نصيب في حياة البر. *
*كذلك كان من بينهم الرجل والمرأة والطفل والكل فرحوا بميلاد المسيح. كما فرح الرعاة بذلك. وكما فرح المجوس. *
*

*​*وكان ميلاد السيد المسيح مناسبة فرح: *
*فرح الملائكة بميلاده. وانشدوا نشيدهم الخالد "المجد لله في الأعالي. وعلي الأرض السلام. وفي الناس المسرة". *
*ودَعوا الرعاة أيضا للاشتراك معهم في الفرح. لأنه فرح لجميع الشعب. والعذراء فرحت. وعائلة زكريا الكاهن فرحت. ومازال العالم يفرح إنه فرح ببدء عهد جديد. تظهر فيه مبادئ جديدة وقيم سامية عالية يقدمها السيد المسيح للعالم.. وظهرت في عظته الشهيرة علي الجبل. وفي سائر عظاته وتعاليمه. وفي ما أودعه في قلوب تلاميذه من تعليم. *
*علي أن هناك دروساً عميقة نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد. وما أحاطت بها من أحداث. وما نتعلمه أيضا من حياة السيد المسيح علي الأرض.. *
*

*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*من الدروس الهامة التي نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد: *
*عدم الاهتمام بالمظاهر: *
*يظهر هذا جليا من ميلاد السيد المسيح في بلدة صغيرة تدعي بيت لحم. وفي مكان حقير هو مزود بقر. وفي يوم لم يعلن للناس مازالوا يختلفون في موعده.. كما يولد بدون احتفالات ارضية. كما يحدث لسائر الناس. استعاضت عنها السماء بحفل من الملائكة والجند السمائيين. *
*كما ولد من أسرة فقيرة. وفي رعاية رجل نجار. وقيل عن يوم ميلاده "لم يكن له موضع في البيت". وحتي الآن لا تزال صور الميلاد تبين المزود وما يحيط بالفراش القش من حيوانات. *
*وولد في يوم شديد البرد. لم يجد فيه أقمطة كافية ولا دفئاً.. *
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*كل ذلك نأخذ منه درسا روحيا. وهو أننا بالبعد عن المظاهر الخارجية ندخل في مشاعر الميلاد. بعيداً عن العظمة والترف. *
*فالعظمة الحقيقية ليست في المظاهر الخارجية من غني وملابس وزينة.. وباقي أمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها إعلان عن الذات.. إنما العظمة الحقيقية هي في القلب المنتصر المملوء من الفضائل. *
*فليبحث اذن كل شخص عن مظاهر العظمة الخارجية التي يقع في شهوتها ويسعي إليها. لكي يتجنبها.. إن أراد أن تكون للميلاد فاعلية في حياته.. *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*من دروس الميلاد أيضا : الاتضاع *

*إن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو أكبر درس في الاتضاع. وقصة الميلاد بدون اتضاع. تفقد جوهرها.. سواء في ظروف الميلاد التي أخلي فيها ذاته من كل مجد عالمي. أو حياته حوالي ثلاثين عاماً وهي تكاد تكون مجهولة لكثيرين. علي الرغم مما حدث فيها من معجزات في فترة مجيئه لمصر.. *
*واتضاع السيد المسيح. كان معه اتضاع امه العذراء أيضاَ. *
*فإن أردنا الاحتفال بالميلاد. فلنحتفل بالاتضاع فيه وفينا. *
*ولنبحث ما هي أعماق الاتضاع. وكيف تكون وكيف نحياها؟ وما هي الأمور التي تضاد الاتضاع في حياتنا لكي نتجنبها؟ لأنه ما الفائدة في أن ننظر إلي اتضاع السيد المسيح دون أن نتشبه باتضاعه علي قدر طاقتنا؟! *
*أليس أنه ترك لنا مثالاً. حتي كما سلك هو. نسلك نحن أيضا..! *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*من دروس الميلاد أيضا: البساطة *

*نلاحظ في قصة الميلاد أن السيد المسيح له المجد - لما بدأ رسالته - اختار له تلاميذ بسطاء. غالبيتهم من الصيادين. ولكنهم كانوا أبراراً ولهم قلوب مستعدة لحمل الرسالة. *
*كما أن بشارة الميلاد أُعلنت لجماعة من الرعاة البسطاء. ولكن كانت لهم بساطة الإيمان وعمقه. ولم تعلن هذه البشارة لكثيرين من القادة كالكتبة والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود وشيوخ الشعب.. فلماذا؟ *
*ذلك لأن أسرار الرب. إنما تُعلن لقلوب بسيطة تفرح بها. *
*إن المجوس والرعاة كانوا بسطاء القلب. لما سمعوا ببشارة الميلاد. صدقوا وآمنوا وفرحوا. وذهب المجوس الي المزود وقدموا هداياهم.. *
*أما الكبار فلم تكن قلوبهم مستعدة ولا بسيطة. مثال ذلك هيرودس الملك. الذي لما سمع الخبر "اضطرب وكل اورشليم معه". واستخدم الفحص والاستقصاء. وأيضا الحيلة والدهاء في كيف يقتل المولود!! *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*فهل أنت أيها القارئ العزيز لك بساطة الإيمان. التي تستطيع بها أن تقبل أسرار الرب ومعجزاته؟ *

*إن القديسة العذراء كانت لها بساطة القلب. فآمنت بما قيل لها من قِبل الرب عن طريق ملاكه. وصدقت أنها ستلد وهي عذراء. فكانت لها هذه البركة.. وكذلك يوسف النجار أيضاً آمن بأنها حبلي من الروح القدس.. *
*والمجوس علي الرغم من أنهم كانوا حكماء وعلماء. إلا أنهم كانوا أيضاً بسطاء في قلوبهم. ولم يكن لهم مكر هيرودس الملك وخبثه. لذلك استحقوا هم أيضا أن يروا المسيح وينالوا بركته. وعلي الرغم من أنهم رأوه في مزود. إلا أنهم آمنوا وقدموا هداياهم. *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*وهنا نسأل : هل نحن نسلك ببساطة الإيمان. أم بتعقيد وشك؟ *

*إن العالم المعاصر - للأسف الشديد - فيه الكثير من التعقيد باسم العلم! فكثيرون ينكرون المعجزات. وينكرون صحة الرؤي المقدسة. لذلك إذا ما حدثت أمامهم لا يصدقونها! بل بعضهم ينكر القيامة أيضا. وهكذا وجدت فجوة بين الدين. وبعض الفلاسفة والعلماء. *
*إننا نؤمن بالعلم. ولكننا لا نحب في الأمور الخاصة بالله ومعجزاته. أن نفقد بساطة القلب. فالبساطة كنز عظيم. من الخسارة أن نضيّعه. *
*والبساطة هي غير السذاجة. فمن الممكن أن تكون بسيطاً وحكيماً. *
*البساطة هي عدم التعقيد. وليست عدم التعقل. وهي تتمشي مع حياة الإيمان. وبها نقبل ما يقوله الله. دون أن نكون رقباء علي عجائبه. *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*وفي احتفالنا بالميلاد. نذكرالمبادئ السامية التي نادي بها المسيح: *
*ولعل في مقدمة ذلك : المحبة والسلام. جاء المسيح ينشر الحب بين الناس. وبين الناس والله. ويقدم الله للناس أباً محباً. يعاملهم لا كعبيد. بل كأبناء. ويصلون إليه قائلين "أبانا الذي في السماوات".وهم في الحرص علي محبته. يعملون بوصاياه. لا خوفاً من عقوبة. بل حباً للخير. *
*وهكذا قال السيد المسيح إن جميع الوصايا تتركز في وصية واحدة وهي المحبة "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك. ومن كل فكرك. ومن كل قدرتك. وتحب قريبك كنفسك" بهذا تتعلق جميع الوصايا. *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*وإلي جوار المحبة. جاء المسيح أيضا ببشارة السلام: *
*سلام بين الناس. وسلام بين الانسان والله. وسلام في أعماق النفس من الداخل. سلام من الله يفوق كل عقل. *
*وعلّم بأن الصلح أفضل من تقديم القرابين. فقال : ¢إن قدمت قربانك علي المذبح. وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك قربانك قدام المذبح. واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك". *
*وفي سبيل السلام بين الناس. دعتهم تعاليم المسيح أن يكونوا مقدمين بعضهم بعضاً في الكرامة. *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*إن العالم بميلاد المسيح قد بدأ عصراً جديداً. يتميز عن كل ما سبقه من عصور. وأصبح الميلاد المجيد فاصلاً بين زمنين متمايزين: ما قبل الميلاد. وما بعد الميلاد. *
[/FONT]


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا اختنا 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع بقى رائع 
علشان ارق شاعرة شرفتة ونورتة بمشاركتها 
شكرا 
ليكى راجعة ليسوع


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي*

:download:
​المسيح ولد فمجدوه. المسيح أتى من السماوات فاستقبلوه. المسيح على الأرض فارفعوه. رتّلي للرب أيتها الأرض كلّها ويا شعوب سبّحوه بابتهاج لأنه قد تمجد.

المسيح في الجسد فابتهجوا: "يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بأكفكم وهللوا لله بصوت الترنم" (مزمور46: 1) "لأنه ولد لنا ولد، وأُعطينا ابناً، وتكون الرئاسة فوق منكبه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلها جباراً أبا الأبد رئيس السلام" (أشعياء9: 6). به يبتدئ الكيان ويخلق غير المخلوق. فيا لها من محبة للبشر لا توصف يظهرها السيد. إن المولود منذ الأزل بلا أم يولد ثانية بلا أب. إن ابن الله يصير ابن البشر من أجلنا، نحن الساقطين من السعادة بسبب الخطيئة ليعيدنا إلى الحالة الأولى بواسطة تجسده. فالغني يفتقر إلى جسدي لأغنى أنا بألوهيته، والكامل يضعف في المجد لأشاركه في كماله. فيا له من سر لا يوصف.




إني حصلت على صورة الله ولم أحافظ عليها. فالسيد يأخذ جسدي لينقذ الصورة ويجعل الجسد خالداً. إن الضابط الكل يدخل ثانية معنا في الشركة بصورة أعجب من الأولى، لأنه وهبنا الأحسن، أمّا الآن فيأخذ الأسوأ، ولكن هذا الأخير أشد ارتباطا بالله من الأول وأكثر علواً للعقل. فحفلتنا عظيمة جداً لأننا نعيد اليوم لمجيء الرب إلى البشر. الرب الذي أرجعنا إلى الله. "فلنطرح الإنسان العتيق ولنتشح بالجديد" (افسس4: 22و23) "وكما أننا متنا بآدم كذلك سنحيا بالمسيح" (كورنثوس الاولى15: 22) بالمسيح يولد ويتجدد المصلوبون والمدفونون والأحياء لأنه لا بد لنا من أن نحتمل هذا الانقلاب الخلاصي حتى ينتج الحزن من السرور فينقلب الحال، ونرى السرور من الحزن لأنه "حيث تكثر الخطيئة تزيد النعمة أكثر" (رومية5: 20) فإن كانت اللذة قد جلبت الدينونة فإن آلام المخلص قد حققت تبريرنا.
 


وعليه فلنعيّد، لا بالأبهة والتفاخر، بل بالسلام! ليس العيد عيدنا بل عيد السيد، ولا عيد الضعف بل عيد الشفاء، ولا عيد الخليقة بل عيد تجديدها، فكيف يجب أن نكمل ذلك؟ لا يجب أن نفتن البصر، وندنس السمع، ونرفه الشم، ونروي غليل الذوق، ونلهي اللمس؛ فان هذه الطرق كلها تؤدي إلى الخطيئة وتفتح أبوابها.

لنسع باستقامة كما في النهار، لا بالقصف والسكر، ولا بالمضاجع والعهر ولا بالخصومة والحسد، بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا يسبق اهتمامكم بشهوات الجسد" (رومية13: 13و14) لان تعليم المعلم الرديء رديء، والأفضل أن يقال ان الحبوب الرديئة تعطي زرعاً رديئاً، فلا تدعْ الأرض أو المياه تقدّم لك الأقذار في شكل هدية ثمينة. فإن الزينة التي تشوّه الطبيعي تهين صورة الله؟ ولا ينافس أحدنا الآخر في الإفراط، لأنّ كل ما يزيد عن الحاجة هو الإفراط عينه.

فبأي شيء يجب أن نتلذذ نحن الساجدين للكلمة؟ يجب أن نتلذذ بكلمة الله، وبالحديث عن أسباب الحفلة الحاضرة.

لنقدم المجد لبيت لحم الصغيرة التي أرجعتنا ثانية إلى الفردوس لنسجد أمام المذوذ الذي هذبّنا بالكلمة بعد أن شابهنا البهائم! لنمجد المولود مع الرعاة ولنقدم له الهدايا مع المجوس! لنفرح مع الملائكة، ولنرسل مع رؤساء الملائكة المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام. ولتكن الحفلة عامة بين القوات السماوية والارضية لأن قوات السماء تفرح الآن وتحتفل معنا، لأنها محبة الله وللبشر أيضاً، آمين. 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*نيافة الأنبا موسي*


:download:
​"ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه..." (يوحنا 13:15)
كان الهدف الأول من التجسد هو: التعليم!
ولكن التعليم لا يكمل إلا بالقدوة! والقدوة لا تكمل إلا بالحب! والحب لا يكمل إلا بالفداء! وهكذا كان الفداء!! الحب الإلهى غير محدود! ولكن العدل الإلهى أيضاً غير محدود! ولا يمكن أن يكون إلا إلهاً:
حبه عادل ! وعدله محب.
ولا نستطيع أن نهتم ونتقبل إحدى كمالات الله، دون أن نهتم ونتقبل كمالاته الأخرى. ذلك لأن البعض يريدون من الله ان يكون محبا! فقط، ويستكثرون عليه أن يكون عادلاً! وهذا خطأ جسيم، سببه تغليب العاطفة على العقل، والفكر الفردى على فكر الآباء!
*

*​(أ) نتائج السقوط
لقد نتج عن السقوط - إذن - أمران جوهريان هما:
1- حكم الموت.​2

- فساد الطبيعة الإنسانية. 1- حكم الموت: وهو موت رباعى
* الموت الجسدى: إذ يمرض الإنسان ويشيخ ويدفن فى التراب.
* الموت الروحى: إذ يحيا الإنسان منفصلاً عن الله.
* الموت الأدبى: حيث سقط الإنسان من رتبته، وخرج من جنة عدن، وتألبت عليه الطبيعة المادية، والنباتية، والحيوانية...
* الموت الأبدى: إذ سيطر عليه - لفساده - حكم الموت، فى الجحيم، ثم جهنم.
​2- فساد الطبيعة:
إذ تلوث الإنسان، وانحرفت مكوناته، وتألبت عليه غرائزه وشهواته وأنانيته، فقتل، وزنى، وسرق، وأصبحت نفسه ينبوعاً للآثام، تزداد فى كميتها ونوعياتها كل يوم، وحتى 
الآن، إذ يبتدع إنسان لنفسه شهوات كثيرة، وجديدة ومنحرفة..وها هو الآن يحاول تقنينها ضميرياً ومدنياً وحتى دينياً... كما يحدث فى الغرب الآن مع حركات الجنسية المثلية. وأخيراً جاء الفادى
كان لابد من فادٍ يدفع عن البشرية حكم الموت، ويطهرها من فساد الطبيعة... وأن يكون هذا الفادى بصفات خاصة، تؤهله للقيام بهذا العمل المجيد إذ لابد أن يكون: 
1- غير محدود : لأن خطية آدم وحواء غير محدودة، إذ أنها موجهة نحو الله غير المحدود، وعقاب أى خطأ يكون بحسب الموجه إليه هذا الخطأ.
2- بلا خطيئة : لأن الفادى لو كان خاطئاً، لأحتاج من يفديه... إن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه.
3- خالقاً: حتى يستطيع تجديد طبيعة الإنسان التى فسدت، هذا أمر لا يستطيعه إلا الخالق!
4- إنساناً : فالإنسان هو الذى أخطأ، ولابد لمن يموت ليفديه أن يكون إنساناً، لكى يمثل الإنسانية المفتداه.
5- قابلاً للموت : لأن أجرة الخطية موت، ولابد من دفع ثمن السقوط، وهو تنفيذ حكم الموت.
بل لابد لهذا الموت أن يصاحبه سفك دم... "لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 22:9).
بل لابد لسفك الدم من أن يكون على عود الصليب، لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من علق على خشبة" (غلاطيه 13:3)... ذلك لكى يغسل الرب لعنة الإنسان ولعنة الأرض. "ملعونة الأرض بسببك" (التكوين 17:3).
*

*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ويستحيل - بالطبع - أن تجتمع هذه المواصفات، لا فى إنسان، ولا فى ملاك ولا فى رئيس ملائكة، ولا فى نبى.. فمن يحقق بعضها لا يحقق البعض الآخر... لهذا جاء التجسد بمثابة الحل الوحيد لإنقاذ الإنسان وفدائه، لأن "الكلمة" حينما تجسد وتأنس، استطاع أن يوفى كل مواصفات الفادى، وكل مطاليب العدالة الإلهية، والحب الإلهى بآن واحد:
* بلاهوته: كان غير محدود، وبلا خطية، وخالقاً...
* وبناسوته: كان إنساناً، قابلاً للموت، وسفك الدم بالصليب. وهكذا ارتفع الرب يسوع على الصليب، ليحمل عقاب خطايانا، ويرفع عنا ديوننا، ويطهر لنا طبيعتنا الساقطة، ويردنا إلى صورتنا الأولى كأولاد الله..
لك الشكر يارب!!
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](ب) فاعليات الفداء
الفداء، هو سر خلاص البشرية، وبدون الفادى ليس سوى الهلاك: بالموت الذى حكم به علينا، وبالفساد الذى ورثته طبيعتنا، وبالخطايا اليومية الناتجة عن ذلك.
لكن الرب يسوع حينما فدانا على عود الصليب، قدَّم لنا من خلال دمه الطاهر فعاليات خمس هى:
1- الغفران: إذ "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (العبرانيين 22:9) "فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا" (افسس 7:1) فها هو دم المسيح يغفر للتائبين كل خطاياهم، حيث حمل الرب "خطايانا فى جسده على خشبة" (1بط 24:2).
لذلك فمهما كانت خطايانا فأمامنا باب التوبة المفتوح، "من يقبل إلَّى، لا أخرجه خارجاً"(يوحنا 37:6)، "محوت كغيمة ذنبوك، وكسحابة خطاياك. وخطاياك لا اذكرها" (أش 22:44)، "كبعد المشرق عن المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز 12:103) "طرحت خطاياك وراء ظهرى... لا أذكرها" (أش25:43).
2- التطهير: فالغفران يخص الماضى، أما التطهير فيخص الحاضر "دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية"(1يو 7:1).
وهكذا فمن يلجأ إلى الرب يسوع، وإلى دمه الطاهر، ويتطهر من كل خطية! وأرجو من القارئ الكريم ملاحظة كلمة "كل".
3- التقديس: وهذا يخص المستقبل، فالغفران يكون لما ارتكبناه فى الماضى من خطايا، والتطهير يخص حاضرنا المدَّنس، أما التقديس فيخص مستقبلنا الروحى، ذلك حينما يقدسنا دم المسيح، أعمالاً لفعل الميرون فينا، وسكنى روح الله داخلنا.. يسوع "لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب" (عب9).والتقديس هنا لا يعنى العصمة، ولكنه يعنى التخصيص والتكريس والتدشين والملكية.. فروح الله الذى أخذناه بالميرون المقدس، يضرم بفعل التناول المستمر، من جسد الرب ودمه فيزداد، تكريسنا عمقاً وشمولاً: من الفكر، إلى الحواس، والمشاعر، والإرادة، والأعمال، والخطوات.
4- الثبات : إذ قال الرب: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، يثبت فىَّ وأنا فيه" 
(يو 56:6)... التناول إذن ثبوت الرب، وثبوت للرب فينا وما أمجدها من حياة، أن يسكن فينا المسيح، ويجعل من قلوبنا مذود له، ومن بيوتنا كنائس يسكناها، لذلك يوصينا 
"أثبتوا فىّ" (يو 4:15)، علينا أن نكثر من تناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين.
5- الحياة الأبدية: إذ قال لنا بفمه الطاهر: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" 
(يو 54:6).. إذن فجسد الرب دمه يعطينا إمكانية القيامة.. فالخلود، والدخول إلى ملكوته الأبدى السعيد..
يا لعظيم محبة الله..!! إن يرفعنا من طين الخطية إلى عرش نعمته! ومن ضعف الجسد إلى أمجاد أورشليم! 
ومن شركة الترابيين إلى شركة سكان السماء!
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]ماذا علينا الآن؟
1- إن كان دم المسيح يغفر فعلينا بالتوبة.
2- إن كان دم المسيح يطهر.. فعلينا بالإلحاح فى الصلاة!!
3- إن كان دم المسيح يقدس.. فلنفحص مدى تكريسنا له!!
4- إن كان دم المسيح يثبت.. فلنشبع به فى التناول!!
5- إن كان دم المسيح يحيىّ.. فلنرفع قلوبنا إلى فوق!! 
[/FONT]​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

وفى الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل أسمها ناصرة إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود إسمه يوسف واسم العذراء مريم.." (لو 1 : 26، 27) 

*أولا : *منذ خمسة أشهر سبق فبشر الملاك زكريا الكاهن، والآن مع بداية الشهر السادس جاء يبشر القديسة مريم، لكن شتان بين البشارتين، البشارة الأولى لزكريا الكاهن تمت داخل الهيكل أثناء العبادة الجماعية، وبطريقة شعر بها الكهنة والشعب الذى كان واقفا يصلى بالخارج، كانت بشارة بميلاد أعظم المواليد من النساء؛ يوحنا المعمدان!! 
 أما البشارة الثانية فتمت فى بيت مجهول فى قرية فقيرة بطريقة سرية لم يلمسها حتى صاحب البيت نفسه.. يوسف النجار.. وقد كانت بشارة بتجسد الكلمة نفسه!! 
لقد أخلى الإبن ذاته حتى فى البشارة به، لم تتم بين الكهنة ولا فى داخل الهيكل ولا على مستوى الجماعة، إنما تمت مع فتاة فقيرة فى مكان بسيط.. 
*

*​*ثانيا *: أرسل الملاك إلى "عذراء مخطوبة لرجل"... لماذا لم يرسل إلى عذراء غير مخطوبة؟
إن وجود الخاطب أو رجل لمريم ينزع كل شك من جهتها عندما تظهر علامات الحمل عليها..
 لقد وصفها الكتاب المقدس بصفتين فى آن واحد، أنها زوجة وعذراء، فهى عذراء لأنها لم تعرف رجلا -سواء قبل أو بعد ولادة السيد المسيح- وزوجة حتى تكون فى نظر الناس بلا شائبة من جهة عفتها وطهارتها.
كانت الخطبة فى التقليد اليهودى تعادل الزواج بالمفهوم السائد الآن ما خلا العلاقات الجسدية...
 لهذا دعيت القديسة مريم "إمرأة يوسف". 
إن وجود القديس يوسف فى حياة العذراء مريم يشكك الشيطان فى أمر المولود ويربكه من جهة التجسد الإلهى، لقد سبق للسيد المسيح أن أوصى تلاميذه ألا يقولوا لأحد أنه المسيح (مت 16 : 22).. كما منع الذين شفاهم من إظهار أسمه، وأمر الشياطين ألا تتكلم عن إبن الله ( لو 4 : 35).
*

*​*ثالثا :* كرر الأنجيلى كلمة "عذراء" وكأنه أراد تأكيد عذراويتها ليعلن أن السيد المسيح ليس من زرع بشر. 
*

*​

*رابعا :* جاءت تحية الملاك : *"سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك، مباركة أنت فى النساء "* لو 1 : 28 
لم تكن بالتحية العادية وإنما جاءت تحية فريدة حملت كل معنى الفرح، إنه فرح شعب الله بعمل مثير يمس خلاصهم، وكأن القديسة مريم العذراء قد نالت بأسم الكنيسة كلها التى هى عضو فيها فرحا فائقا خلال تجسد الله الكلمة وحلوله فيها. 
انفردت العذراء بدعوتها " الممتلئة نعمة "، إذ وحدها نالت النعمة التى لم يقتنها أحد غيرها، إذ أمتلأت بمواهب النعمة.
* التحفت بالنعمة الإلهية كثوب..                    *
*وامتلأت نفسها بالحكمة الإلهية.. *
*فى القلب تنعمت بالزيجة مع الله.. *
*وتسلمت الله فى أحشائها. *
*حديث الملاك للعذراء *
" فلما رأته إضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية.. فقال لها الملاك : لا تخافى يا مريم، لأنك وجدت نعمة عند الله " ( لو 1 : 29، 30 ). 
لقد اضطربت العذراء ولم تستطع أن تجاوبه إذ لم يسبق لها أن قدمت تحية لرجل من قبل، لكنها إذ عرفته من هو أجابته، هذه هى التى كانت تخاف الحديث مع رجل صارت تتحدث مع ملاك بلا خوف. 
لا نستطيع أن ننكر أن ما اتسمت به العذراء من حياء شديد وتكريس كامل لحساب الرب، وعدم رغبتها فى الزواج كما يظهر من قولها للملاك : [ كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا ] لكنها كانت الأنسانة الفعالة فى الجماعة المقدسة، فعالة بصلواتها وتقواها، وفعالة أيضا بقبولها عطية الله الفائقة ( تجسد الكلمة فى أحشائها )، وفعالة فى الخدمة ففى أول معجزة للسيد المسيح طلبت منه " ليس لهم خمر " يو 2 : 3، ورافقت السيد المسيح حتى الصليب وبعد الصعود كانت مع التلاميذ تسندهم، فالبتولية لا تعنى السلبية إنما إيجابية الحب الباذل المعلن خلال العبادة والعمل فى حدود مواهب الأنسان التى يتسلمها من الرب نفسه، لذلك يقول القديس أغسطينوس : لا تكرم البتولية من أجل ذاتها وإنما لإنتسابها لله.. 
جاء الوعد الإلهى للقديسة مريم على لسان الملاك : *" وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين إبنا وتسمينه يسوع، هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلى يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسى داود أبيه ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية " *( لو 1 : 32 ). 
إذ سمعت القديسة مريم الوعد الإلهى بروح الأتضاع وفى إيمان دهشت إذ كان الوعد فريدا لم تسمع فى الكتب المقدسة إنسانا ناله لهذا تساءلت : " كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا؟! فأجاب الملاك وقال لها : الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى إبن الله " ( لو 1 : 34، 35 ). 
يظهر من حديث العذراء أنها قد نذرت البتولية، فلو أنها كانت تود الزواج لما قالت هكذا ؛ بل تقول " متى يكون هذا؟! "..... منتظرة تحقيق الوعد خلال الزواج، لقد وضعت فى قلبها أن تكون بتولا للرب فحل البتول فيها ليقدس فيها بتولية الكنيسة الروحية.. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس : *[ اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة البتول بالميلاد البتولى... فقد أكد السيد المسيح بتولية القلب التى يريدها للكنيسة أولا خلال بتولية جسد مريم، فالكنيسة وحدها هى التى تستطيع أن تكون بتولا فقط حين ترتبط بعريس، ألا وهو البتول، إذ تقدم له ذاتها تماما]. *
أمام هذا الأعلان أحنت رأسها بالطاعة لتقول *: " هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك "* ( لو 1 : 38 ). 
زكريا الكاهن شك فى إنجاب زوجته، ولكن العذراء سمت بإيمانها على الكاهن ؛ فالكاهن أخطأ وتوارى والعذراء قامت بإصلاح الخطأ ]. 
العذراء تصف نفسها أمة للرب مع أنها إختيرت أما له، فإن الوعد الذى تحقق لم يسقطها فى الكبرياء. 
*

*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*لقاء مريم بأليصابات *
إن كانت القديسة مريم قد صارت ممثلة للبشرية المؤمنة، أو ممثلة للكنيسة بكونها قبلت الأيمان بوعد الله وانحنت ليحل كلمة الله فيها، فانها إذ تمتعت بالكلمة داخلها لم تستطع إلا أن تنطلق " بسرعة إلى الجبال إلى مدينة يهوذا " ( لو 1 : 39 ) – لتلتقى بنسيبتها أليصابات... صورة حية للكنيسة الحاملة للعريس فيها والتى لن تستريح بل تنطلق عبر الأجيال كما على الجبال لكى تقدم عريسها لكل نفس فى العالم. 
حسب المنطق البشرى كان يلزمها أن تتوارى وتبحث الأمر فى نفسها كما مع خطيبها لتدبير أمر الحبل والميلاد، لكنها وقد حملت ذاك الذى يحمل هموم العالم ويدبر كل الأمور لم تفكر فيما هو لنفسها بل بروح الخدمة انطلقت إلى الجبال إلى مدينة يهوذا تخدم أليصابات. 
*نلاحظ فى هذا اللقاء المبارك : *
1- حسب المنطق الإلهى فإن الكبير يطلب الصغير.. ويبحث عنه لكى يضمه بالحب ويحمله على منكبيه... هكذا " الله أحبنا أولا "، لقد بادر بالحب ونزل إلينا إذ لا نقدر نحن أن نرتفع إليه.. هو ينحنى ليحملنا من التراب وينتشلنا من الأعماق ليدخل بنا إلى أحضان الآب ويرفعنا إلى سمواته، يسوع وهو فى بطن العذراء يسرع بتقديس يوحنا المعمدان الذى كان لم يزل بعد فى بطن أمه، ويسوع ذهب إلى يوحنا إذ أراد يسوع أن يقدس معمودية يوحنا بنفسه ليعتمد. 
إن حملنا مسيحنا القدوس نتقدس فننطلق إلى كل موضع مشتاقين أن يقدس الكل معنا! 
2- استحقت مريم أن تكون والدة الإله فصار عليها أن تصعد الجبال وتبقى فى المرتفعات! 
3- إذ حملت القديسة مريم كلمة الله محب البشر جاء لقاؤها مع أليصابات رقيقا للغاية، تحمل روح الخدمة فى اتضاع. 
4- دخلت مريم لبيت أليصابات تحمل عريسها فى أحشائها لذلك إذ سلمت عليها يقول الأنجيلى : " فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم أرتكض الجنين فى بطنها، وأمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس "( لو 1 : 41 ). 
ليتنا فى زياراتنا ولقاءاتنا مع الآخرين نحمل إليهم مسيحنا القدوس الذى يبهج أحشاءهم الداخلية ويلهب روحه القدوس فيهم، عوض أن نحمل معنا أفكارا شريرة وكلمات إدانة فنملأهم غما ونطفىء الروح فى داخلهم. 
وقد لاحظ الدارسون أن كلمة " ارتكض " بالعبرية جاءت بمعنى " رقص "، هى ذات الكلمة التى أستخدمت حين رقص داود النبى أمام التابوت. 
بينما كانت العذراء واليصابات يتحدثان بكلمات النعمة ؛ كان الجنينان يحققان فى الداخل عمل المراحم الإلهية.
إذ إمتلأ يوحنا من الروح القدس تقدس وهو فى بطن أمه لكى يعمد الرب. 
5- انطلق لسان أليصابات يعلن عما فى داخلها منسجما ومتناغما مع جنينها يوحنا غذ " صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت : مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك، فمن أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلى؟! فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك فى أذنى أرتكض الجنين بابتهاج فى بطنى، فطوبى للتى آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب " ( لو 1 : 42 – 45 ). 
لقد طوبت اليصابات مريم لأنها صارت أما لله خلال تجسد الكلمة، وقد بقيت الكنيسة عبر الأجيال تطوبها، فقد وقف القديس كيرلس الكبير يتحدث أمام آباء مجمع أفسس، قائلا : [ السلام لمريم والدة الإله، كنز العالم كله الملوكى، المصباح غير المنطفىء، اكليل البتولية، صولجان الأرثوذكسية، الهيكل غير المفهوم، مسكن غير المحدود، الأم وعذراء، السلام لك يا من حملت غير المحوى فى أحشائك البتولية المقدسة ". 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]تسبحة العذراء
إذ انطلق لسان أليصابات يطوب العذراء لأنها آمنت بالمواعيد وحملت كلمة الله فى أحشائها، إنطلق أيضا لسان العذراء بالتسبيح لله، وهكذا تحول اللقاء إلى ممارسة لحياة تعبدية على مستوى تسبيحى ملائكى، يمجد الله ويعلن أسراره الفائقة بفرح. 
" فقالت مريم *: تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى "* ( لو 1 : 46 – 47 ). 
هنا النفس والروح يشتركان فى التعظيم، لقد أساءت حواء إلى خالقها حين شوهت روحها بالعصيان وأفسدت خليقة الله الصالحة، فلم تعد حياتها تمجد الخالق ولا أعماقها تعلن عن بهائه، وقد جاءت القديسة مريم تحمل كلمة الله فى أحشائها يرد لنفسها جمالها الأول وتصير روحها مبتهجة بكونها صورة الله ومثاله. 
*" تعظم نفسى الرب.... "* عندما يزداد بر الأنسان بداخله يزداد بهاء الرب ولمعانه بداخله، أما عندما نخطىء تصغر الصورة وتبهت!! 
*" تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى.... "*.. هذا القول يحمل مفهوما لاهوتيا هاما أن القديسة مريم مع سموها العظيم تحتاج إلى " الخلاص " كسائر البشر.
*" نظر إلى اتضاع أمته.... "* لم تقل أن الله نظر إلى صلواتها وأصوامها أو سهرها، لقد عرفت الطريق الذى به تنطلق إلى مراحم الله وتغتصب عطاياه وهو " الأتضاع "، فإن كان عدو الخير فقد مركزه خلال الكبرياء، فبلأتضاع تعود النفس إلى الله. 
*" فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى.... "* إننا نطوبها عبر العصور لا كعذراء عاشت ثم ماتت وإنما كعذراء تجلى فى حياتها عمل الله الخلاصى الفائق، لقد تمتعت العذراء بأمومة للسيد المسيح إذ حملته متجسدا فى أحشائها، وقبل هذا حملته بالأيمان فى قلبها. 
*" صنع قوة بذراعه، شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم "*... تشير " بالذراع " إلى الرب يسوع المسيح الذى ولدته، " وبالمستكبرين " إلى ابليس وجنوده. 
*" أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى، ورفع المتضعين "...* غرق إبليس وحكماء الأغريق وكتبة اليهود وفريسوهم فى بحر العظمة الفارغة والخيلاء الكاذبة فأذلهم الله ورفع عليهم قوما إتضعت قلوبهم وخلصت ضمائرهم فقد أعطوا سلطانا ليدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يصرهم شىء.. 
*" أشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين "*.. جميع البشر ما عدا اليهود أعوزهم مجد الله وذاقوا مرارة الجوع، لم يكن هناك من بين الناس سوى اليهود الذين إستمتعوا بلذة الناموس وتثقفت عقولهم بتعاليم الرسل والأنبياء إذ " لهم التبنى والمجد والعهود والأشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد " رو 9 : 4، ولكن قادهم غرورهم إلى هاوية الشموخ. 
لم يقبل اليهود سلطان الحياة وصلبوا المخلص وهجروا ينبوع الماء الحى ولم يقدروا قيمة الخبز الحى النازل من السماء، فلا غرابة بعد ذلك أن ذاقوا مرارة جوع لا يضارعه جوع آخر، أما الأمم الذين قبلوا المخلص فقد أشبعت نفوسهم من دسم الكلمة الإلهية وارتوت قلوبهم بالماء الحى الشافى لأنهم قبلوا الرب يسوع المسيح فحظوا بالمواعيد التى كانت لليهود قبلا. 
*" عضد إسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة "..* لم يعضد شعب إسرائيل حسب الجسد وهو الذى امتاز بالكبر والخيلاء وشمخ بأنفه معتمدا على حسبه ونسبه بل عضد إسرائيل حسب الروح، وتشير الآية أيضا إلى جمهور اليهود الذين قبلوا الرب فاديا ومخلصا " 
إذا كان حضور العذراء مريم إلى أليصابات وسلامها جعلا يوحنا وهو جنين يرتكض مبتهجا وأليصابات تتنبأ بعد أن امتلأت بالروح القدس.. إن كان هذا كله قد تم خلال ساعة واحدة، فلنا أن نتصور مقدار النعمة التى حلت على أليصابات ويوحنا طوال فترة الثلاثة أشهر التى مكثتها العذراء فى منزل أليصابات لتخدمها ‍‍‍‍ - ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍فى هذه الأشهر الثلاثة كان يوحنا يتقوى فى حلبة الأبطال ويعد وهو فى بطن أمه لميلاد عجيب وتثقيف أعجب ‍... هكذا كان النبى يوحنا يأخذ المسحة المقدسة ويتهيأ للمعركة الكبرى. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]ميلاد صديقنا السماوى
" وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتلد، فولدت إبنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته فى المذود إذ لم يكن لهما موضع فى المنزل " ( لو 2 : 6 – 7 ) 
كيف دخل المسيح البكر إلى العالم وهو بعيد عن العالم بطبيعته ويختلف عن الجبلة البشرية بطبيعتها؟ 
دخله بأن الله صار إنسانا، ومع أنه ابن الله الوحيد إلا أنه بكر لنا لأننا جميعنا أخوة له وبذلك أصبحنا أبناء الله. 
وجد الله أن الأنسان قد انحط إلى مستوى الحيوان ولذلك وضع نفسه كطعام فى المذود حتى إذا نبذنا الطبيعة الحيوانية إرتفعنا إلى درجة الفهم والأدراك التى تليق بالطبيعة الأنسانية، فبأقترابنا إلى المزود إلى مائدته الخاصة لا نجد طعاما ماديا بل خبزا سمائيا هو الجسد الحى. 
لم يجد له موضعا بين البشر، إنما وجد له موضعا فى المذود، بين البسطاء والأبرياء، لهذا قال الرب فى الأنجيل : " للثعالب أوجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار، وأما إبن الأنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه ".
بينما استقبلت الأرض خالقها فى صمت رهيب، لكن لم يكن ممكنا للسماء أن تصمت فقد جاء ملاك الرب إلى جماعة من الرعاة الساهرين الأمناء فى عملهم وربما كانوا فى بساطة قلوبهم منشغلين بخلاصهم، جاءهم ووقف بهم ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم، فخافوا خوفا عظيما، " فقال لهم الملاك : لا تخافوا، فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، إنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب، وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا فى مذود ". ( لو 2 : 10 – 12 ). 
هؤلاء الرعاة هم رمز للرعاة الروحيين الذين يظهر لهم الرب يسوع المسيح فيبشرون بأسمه فى كل مكان كما بشر رعاة بيت لحم بالمسيح فى بلدتهم هذه على أثر سماعهم أنشودة الفرح والأبتهاج من الملائكة الأطهار. 
لننظر مجد المسيح على الأرض وقد تلألأ بالنور وسطع على الرعاة وجمهور الملائكة ينشدون أناشيد الفرح والسرور فقد تنبأ موسى منذ قرون عديدة فقال : " تهللوا أيها الأمم شعبه ". 
أشعياء النبى قال : " ها العذراء تحبل وتلد إبنا وتدعو إسمه عمانوئيل، زبدا وعسلا يأكل متى عرف أن يرفض الشر ويختار الخير لأنه قبل أن يعرف الصبى أن يرفض الشر يختار الخير " ( أش 7 : 14 – 15 ). 
هوذا " بيت لحم " تضاهى السماء، فتسمع فيها أصوات تسبيح الملائكة من الكواكب، وبدلا من الشمس أشرق شمس البر فى كل جانب. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*طوبى لمن يصير قيثارة لتسبيحك، فإن نعمتك تكون هى مكافأته!*
 انفتحت السماء لتنزل جوقة من الملائكة تشاركنا بهجتنا الروحية، يقول الأنجيل : " وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوى مسبحين الله وقائلين : المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة ( الأرادة الصالحة ) " ( لو 2 : 13 – 14 ). 
إذ مضت الملائكة تشاور الرجال معا منطلقين بشوق وبسرعة، ليلتقوا بهذا المولود العجيب.... جاءوا يشهدون بما قيل لهم عنه، فصاروا كارزين به، إذ قيل : " وكل الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة ".. 
يقدم القديس مار أفرام صورة مبهجة للقاء الرعاة بالطفل الراعى، إذ يقول : 
جاء الرعاة حاملين أفضل الهدايا من قطعانهم : لبنا لذيذا ولحما طازجا وتسبيحا لائقا... أعطوا اللحم ليوسف، واللبن لمريم، والتسبيح للأبن!! 
أحضروا حملا رضيعا وقدموه لخروف الفصح! قدموا بكرا للأبن البكر، وضحية للضحية، وحملا زمنيا للحمل الحقيقى، إنه لمنظر جميل أن ترى الحمل يقدم إليه الحمل! 
اقترب الرعاة منه وسجدوا له ومعهم عصيهم، حيوه بالسلام.. قائلين : السلام يا رئيس السلام، هوذا عصا موسى تسبح عصاك ياراعى الجميع، لأن موسى يسبح لك، مع أن خرافه قد صارت ذئابا، وقطيعه كما لو أنه قد صار تنينا! 
تأثرت جدا القديسة مريم بهذا اللقاء، وكما يقول الأنجيلى : " وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذه الكلمات متفكرة به فى قلبها " – يقول القديس أمبروسيوس *: [ من كلمات الرعاة تحصد مريم عناصر إيمانها ] *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*التشابه بين القديسة مريم والكنيسة: *
القديسة مريم والكنيسة كلاهما أم وعذراء فى نفس الوقت، كل منهما قد حملت بالروح القدس بغير زرع بشر، معطية ميلادا للأبن الذى بلا عيب، فالقديسة مريم هى أم الكلمة الإلهى ولدته حسب الجسد، والكنيسة أم اعضائه ولدتهم بالمعمودية ليشاركوا السيد المسيح حياته. 
فى هذا يقول القديس اغسطينوس : " كما ولدت مريم ذاك الذى هو رأسكم، هكذا ولدتكم الكنيسة، لأن الكنيسة هى أيضا أم ( ولود ) وعذراء، أم فى أحشاء حبنا، وعذراء فى ايمانها غير المنثلم، هى أم لأمم كثيرة الذين يمثلون جسدا واحدا، وذلك على مثال العذراء مريم أم الكثيرين وفى نفس الوقت هى أم للواحد ‍ ". 
القديسة مريم عذراء حسب الجسد والروح، أما الكنيسة فيمكن دعوتها عذراء إذ لا تنحرف قط عن الأيمان بل تبقى أمينة على تعاليم السيد المسيح إلى النهاية. 
تحمل الكنيسة ذات لقب القديسة مريم، أى " حواء الجديدة ". فإن القديسة مريم قد ولدت " الأبن المتجسد " واهب الحياة للمؤمنين، أما الكنيسة فهى أم المؤمنين الذين يتقبلون الحياة خلال اتحادهم بالرأس، الإله المتجسد. 
تشابه الكنيسة القديسة بكونها " أمة الرب " فهى كأمة الرب المتضعة ترفض كل المجهودات البشرية الذاتية، وتصير علامة لنعمة الله، الذى يطلبنا فى اتضاع طبيعتنا ليقودنا إلى مجد ملكوته. 
دعى كل من القديسة مريم والكنيسة ب " المقدسة أو القديسة ". يفسر القديس هيبوليتس التطويب الذى ذكره موسى " مباركة من الرب أرضه، تبقى له وتتبارك بندى السماء " ( تث 33 : 13 ) كنبوة عن قداسة مريم، الأرض المباركة اذ تقبلت كلمة الله النازل كندى السماء، يعود فيقرر انها نبوة تشير إلى قداسة الكنيسة، قائلا : " يمكن أن تقال عن الكنيسة، اذ تباركت بالرب، كأرض مباركة، كفردوس البركة، أما الدى فهو الرب، المخلص نفسه ". 
شفاعة القديسة هى نموذج لعمل الكنيسة، حيث يلتزم أعضاؤها المجاهدون والمنتصرون الأقتداء بالقديسة مريم، مصلين بغير انقطاع من أجل تجديد العالم كله فى المسيح يسوع ". 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*شهر كيهك وشفاعة السيدة العذراء*
تحتفل الطوائف المسيحية الأرثوذكسية ابتداء من اليوم بالشهر المريمى ( شهر كيهك القبطى ) – حيث تشدو الألحان بتسبيح السيد المسيح من خلال والدة الإله القديسة مريم.. 
بعد حوالى شهر من الآن نستقبل السيد المسيح – الإله المتجسد – طفلا مولودا فى مذود للبقر بمدينة بيت لحم،.. هناك احتفلت السماء مع الأرضيين من بسطاء الناس من رعاة للغنم مهللين مرنمين الأنشودة الجميلة : " المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة. " 
إن تسابيح كيهك فى الحقيقة تمثل سيمفونية سماوية، لا تمدح القديسة مريم وحدها كوالدة الإله، بل تمدح الكنيسة كلها بكونها المسكن المقدس للإله المتجسد، بمعنى آخر، خلال تجسد ابن الله فى الأحشاء المقدسة للقديسة مريم نرى أبن الله ساكنا فى نفوسنا بتقديس روحه القدوس. 
وبجانب تسبيح السيدة العذراء خصص كثير من التسابيح فى مديح بعض القديسين أيضا، وكأنهم يجتمعون معنا لتسبيح الإله المتجسد، مخلص البشرية. 
ونحن نقدم للسيدة العذراء باقة ورد وحب مبادلة منا لحبها الكبير للبشرية، وشفاعتها الدائمة عنا أمام ابنها يسوع المسيح لمغفرة خطايانا. 
من منا لم يشعر بحب وحنان السيد العذراء له فى حياته، من منا طلب منها معونة بايمان فتخلت عنه، انها تطلب عنا دون أن نسأل، فكم لو سألنا،، 
لقد بدأت خدمة السيد المسيح فى عرس قانا الجليل، ( يوحنا 2 : 1 – 5 ) وهناك أجرى أول آياته ومعجزاته، بتحويل الماء إلى خمر.. فمن الذى طلب منه ذلك؟ إنها السيدة العذراء؟! 
نلاحظ هنا أن خدمة السيد المسيح بدأت ومعها شفاعة من السيدة العذراء!!
كان المدعوين هم جنس البشر، والخمر التى فرغت هى رجاء البشر، الذى يحتاجه العالم فى كل زمان، والسيدة العذراء التى تشفعت فى أهل العرس " ليس لهم خمر " كانت شفيعة العرس كله، بل وشفيعة كل المتكئين من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وستظل هكذا الى الأبد أم قادرة رحيمة ومعينة. 
وشفاعتها هى فى أول الشفاعات، وأقوى الشفاعات، تأتى قبل شفاعة الشهداء وجميع القديسين، فهى دائمة الحضور عن يمين الملك، تسأله بدالة الأم والعبدة، فكيف يرفض لها طلبا؟ 
والسيدة العذراء وهى تمارس تقديم حاجتنا الى السيد المسيح، تمارس عملها معنا كأم ومربية ومعلمة.. اذ توجه قلوبنا خفية نحو وصايا الله لنتممها بكل دقة وأمانة، كما أوصت أصحاب العرس " مهما قال لكم فافعلوه "!! – وذلك عندما نظهر لها احتياجنا ويبدو أمامها لائقا مستحقا الشفاعة كما كان أهل العرس يستحقون. 
ونحن حينما نقول عن العذراء " الملكة الحقيقية " التى قامت عن يمين الملك لا نعطيها من عندنا لقبا فخريا بل فى الحقيقة هو اشارة الى مسئولية وعمل العذراء فى العرش الألهى، فإن كان العبد الأمين قد أقامه الرب على عشر مدن فالعذراء الأم الأمينة قد أقامها الله على الكنيسة. 
وشفاعة السيدة العذراء لا تبخل بها على غير المسيحيين، فاننا نرى أهل الأديان الأخرى يكرمون العذراء ويتشفعون بها. 
 والذين ينكرون قوة وشفاعة السيدة العذراء من بعض طوائف المسيحيين هم جهلة يعزلون أنفسهم عن دائرة الحب والرحمة، ويتحججون بالآية التى وردت فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح الثانى : " وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار، وهو كفارة لخطايانا...." 
انهم يخلطون بين الشفاعة الكفارية التى قام بها السيد المسيح على الصليب لخلاص جنس البشر، والتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يقوم بها لا رئيس ملائكة ولا نبيا، بل السيد المسيح وحده لمصالحة آدم وبنيه مع الله الآب عن خطية آدم الأصلية.
 أما شفاعة السيدة العذراء والقديسين فهى شفاعة توسلية من أجل مغفرة خطايانا التى نرتكبها كل يوم، ومن أجل الأستجابة لطلباتنا التى تتفق مع مشيئة الله. 
هلموا ترتمى فى أحضان السيدة العذراء معانقين إياها "بالسلام" 
يدرك الكل بلا استثناء... بأنها العذراء مريم التى استأهلت أن تحمل فى أحشائها الذى يحمل المسكونة والساكنين فيها. 
*فهى عذراء قبل ولادتها ربنا يسوع المسيح.. وعذراء أثناء ولادته... وعذراء بعد الولادة. *
كأوراق الخريف تتساقط الكلمات أمام وصفك.. أيتها القديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء وتتوارى الورود خجلى أستحياء أمام جمالك.. الذى لا يدانيه جمال يا من ولدت الأبرع جمالا من بنى البشر. 
سيدتى العذراء من أين آتى بكلمات تستطيع أن تترجم كمالاتك وطهرك.. *وتفردك بصفات لم ولن توجد فى أحد من البشر عبر التاريخ*... أجل أيتها العذراء طوبى للأفواه التى تتغنى بأسمك والقلوب التى تلهج بحبك... يا من ارتفعت عن السموات وسموت فوق الشاروبيم... *حقا تطلع الرب من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك... يا ملكة متوجة بالكمال... وزمردة مزدانة بالجلال والجمال. *
*"**من أجل حواء أغلق باب الفردوس.  ومن قبل مريم العذراء فتح لنا مرة أخرى" (*التسبحة)
بقلم الشماس / رمزى وديع - من كتاب / أمنا العذراء وأحبائها القديسين ​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*لماذا ولد السيد المسيح فى بيت لحم؟*

         إن السيد المسيح هو ملك الملوك، ورب الأرباب. وقد أراد بميلاده فى بيت لحم أن يعلمنا الإتضاع، وأن الكرامة الحقيقية تنبع من الداخل وليس من المظاهر الخارجية. *فالحب مجد، والكراهية عار.* فليس المجد فى الملابس الثمينة الغالية الثمن أو الذهب. فالإنسان الأصيل هو الذى معدنه مثل الذهب، هذا هو الإنسان الذى له المجد الداخلى. وهذا هو أول درس يعلمه لنا السيد المسيح من ميلاده فى حظيرة للأغنام. وهناك دروس أخرى هامة من الممكن أن نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد.
*

*​هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم   
لقد ولد السيد المسيح فى وسط الأغنام لأنه هو حمل الله، وكما قال يوحنا المعمدان "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو1: 29). فكان من الطبيعى أن الخروف الذى سيحمل خطية العالم، والذى سيذبح من أجل خلاصنا؛ أن يولد فى وسط الأغنام 
أو الخرفان. وبالأخص فى مدينة بيت لحم حيث المراعى الكثيرة. 
فبيت لحم كانت تُربَى فيها الأغنام حيث المراعى الكثيرة. كما أنها كانت قريبة من أورشليم. وأيضاً يوجد بها هيكل سليمان الذى كانت تقدم فيه ذبائح لغفران خطايا الشعب فى العهد القديم. وهذا الغفران كان رمزاً للغفران الحقيقى الذى تم بذبيحة الصليب، وذلك عندما سفك المسيح دمه على الصليب، ومات من أجل خطايانا، ثم قام من الأموات، وصعد إلى السموات. فكان من الطبيعى أن الحمل يولد فى وسط الحملان. وهذه نبوة واضحة جداً عن أنه حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله.
*

*​

معنى الفداء 
أمر الله إبراهيم أن يذبح ابنه وحيده إسحق، فأخذ إبراهيم ابنه إسحق وربطه، ووضعه على الحطب حتى يذبحه، فمنعه الله وأرسل إليه خروفاً، فأخذه إبراهيم وذبحه عوضاً عن إسحق حسب أمر الرب. أى أنه قد فدى إسحق بهذا الخروف، وهذا هو معنى الفداء.
إن السيد المسيح قد جاء لكى يقدم نفسه فدية أو ذبيحة من أجلنا. وكان الدافع لهذه التضحية هو محبته لنا. وذلك لكى يوفى الدين الذى علينا بسبب الخطية. *فبميلاد السيد المسيح فى وسط الحملان، أراد أن يوضح لنا من أول لحظة لميلاده فى العالم، أنه لم يأتِ لكى يتنعم بالحياة على الأرض، بل لكى يقدم نفسه ذبيحة. *ففى الميلاد نرى الصليب بطريقة رمزية واضحة فى الأحداث المحيطة بالميلاد. 
 *

*​الرب راعىّ فلا يعوزنى شىء 
إن السيد المسيح هو الراعى، وهو الحمل أيضاً. فمن الطبيعى أن يكون الراعى فى وسط الأغنام. *لأنه إن لم يولد فى وسط الغنم فمن الذى سوف يرعاهم؟!!* إن وجوده فى وسط الحملان أو الغنم؛ يعلن أنه هو الراعى الحقيقى، وكما يقول المزمور "الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شىء. فى مراع خضر يربضنى، على مياه الراحة يوردنى، يرد نفسى، يهدينى إلى سُبُل البر من أجل اسمه" (مز22: 1-3). 
فمن الذين بشرهم الملاك بميلاد السيد المسيح فى ليلة ميلاده؟ إن المجوس قد أتوا بعد فترة عندما ظهر لهم النجم فى المشرق، وأتوا وقدموا هداياهم. فمن الذين احتفلوا بميلاد السيد المسيح فى ليلة ميلاده؟!! إلى جوار السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله، وخطيبها القديس يوسف النجار الذى كلفه الله برعاية السيدة العذراء والطفل المولود، وطبعاً لم يكن متزوجاً من العذراء بمعنى الزواج الجسدى؛ لكنه كان حارساً وخادماً للطفل المولود لكى يؤدى رسالته، وإلى أن يكبر هذا الطفل وتبدأ فيما بعد خدمته من أجل خلاص العالم.
*

*​بشارة الملاك للرعاة 
"وكان فى تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم. وإذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم، فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً. فقال لهم الملاك: لا تخافوا؛ فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. إنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلاً مقمطاً مضجعاً فى مذود. وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوى مسبحين الله وقائلين. المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 8-14).
فالذين بُشروا بميلاد السيد المسيح، ونظروا هذه المناظر السماوية العظيمة، وسمعوا البشارة المفرحة بميلاد المخلص؛ هم الرعاة الذين يرعون الغنم. *لأن هؤلاء هم زملاء السيد المسيح* *راعى الخراف العظيم وراعى الرعاة* ومن الطبيعى أن يحتفل السيد المسيح بميلاده فى وسط زملائه. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]أنا هو الراعى الصالح
لقد ولد السيد المسيح فى وسط الأغنام. لأنه هو الراعى. والذين أتوا لكى يباركوا لولادته هم زملاؤه الرعاة. *فمسألة أن السيد المسيح هو الراعى مسألة خطيرة جداً، وهامة جداً*. لأنه هو نفسه قال "أنا هو الراعى الصالح. والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو10: 11). وأيضاً قال "لهذا يحبنى الآب لأنى أضع نفسى لآخذها أيضاً"  (يو10: 17).
وقد كرر السيد المسيح أنه هو الراعى الصالح، وأكد أنه قد أتى لكى يقدم الرعاية الحقيقية باعتباره أنه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد. وهو الله الراعى الحقيقى. كما قال داود النبى "الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شئ" (مز22: 1). فكان لابد أن السيد المسيح يكون هو الراعى. لأن الرعاة الذين هم كهنة إسرائيل كانوا قد أهملوا الرعاية. فكان لابد أن يأتى رئيس كهنة جديد يكون هو الراعى.
إن رعاة إسرائيل هم الذين صلبوا السيد المسيح. لذلك تغير الكهنوت من كهنوت العهد القديم الهارونى إلى كهنوت العهد الجديد على رتبة ملكى صادق. أى كهنوت السيد المسيح الذى يقدم فيه جسده ودمه فى العهد الجديد بعد إتمام الفداء. خبز وخمر حاضر على المذبح، نتناول منه من أجل غفران خطايانا، ونيل الحياة الأبدية. فالسيد المسيح هو نفسه الذى أسس سر العشاء الربانى فى ليلة صلبه، وأعطاه لتلاميذه وقال "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو22: 19) أى تذكاراً حياً معاشاً لموته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات. 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*لماذا اختار الملاك الرعاة ؟*

إن هناك فرق بين راعٍ ساهرٍ على حراسة الرعية؛ وبين راعٍ يبدد الرعية. وهنا نسأل ما *هو السبب فى اختيار الملاك لهؤلاء الرعاة إلى جوار أنهم كانوا ساهرين؟* *السبب إن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا يبحثون عن الخلاص.* والدليل على ذلك؛ أنه عند ذهاب السيدة العذراء مريم إلى الهيكل لكى تقدم السيد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً من ميلاده، وقفت حنّة النبية بنت فنوئيل، وتكلمت عن المسيح مع *جميع المنتظرين فداءً فى أورشليم. *
أى أن روح الله قد أعلن لها أن هذا هو المخلص.. بمجرد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل، تكلم روح الله على فم حنّة النبية، وبدأت تتحدث عن أنه هو خلاص إسرائيل، وخلاص العالم "وكانت نبية حنّة بنت فنوئيل من سبط أشير.. فهى فى تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً فى أورشليم" (لو2: 36-38).
إن الروح القدس كان يحرك بعض الأشخاص فى وقت ميلاد السيد المسيح، فكما بشر الملاك العذراء مريم والروح القدس حل عليها، كذلك امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وقالت للسيدة العذراء "مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك. فمن أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلىَّ" (لو1: 42- 43).
وكذلك امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس عند ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان، وفتح فمه وقال "مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه. وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه" (لو1: 68-  69). فالروح القدس كان يعمل فى أشخاص كثيرين وقت أحداث الميلاد، قبله وخلاله وبعده.
إن حدث ميلاد السيد المسيح، ومجيئه إلى العالم، هو بداية تحقيق وعد الله لخلاص البشرية. فقال زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان "مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه" (لو1: 68) لأن الله قد تذكر وعده المقدس، لذلك فإن كلمة* زكريا *تعنى* "الله تذكّر"*، واسم يوحنا يعنى "الله تحنن" واسم* يسوع *يعنى* "الله يخلص". *أى أن الله قد تذكّر.. الله قد تحنن.. الله قد خلّص. فعندما قال زكريا "مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه" (لو1: 68). أكمل وقال "ليصنع رحمة مع *آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس" *(لو1: 72). 
*إن الله لم ينس وعده، لكنه كان ينتظر الوقت المناسب*. وذلك بعد أن يكون قد أعد كل شئ. وقد كُتبت نبوات كثيرة فى الكتب المقدسة تمهد لمجيء المخلّص، ورموز كثيرة. لأن تجسد كلمة الله، أو ظهور الله الكلمة فى الجسد، لم يكن شيئاً بسيطاً لكى يقدر الإنسان أن يفهمه، أو أن يستوعبه. فكان لابد أن يمهد الله برموز وأحداث كثيرة. كما أنه كما ينبغى أن ينتظر حتى يجد الإنسانة المباركة جداً التى تستحق أن تكون والدة الإله وهى القديسة العذراء مريم. ولأسباب كثيرة انتظرت البشرية عدة آلاف من السنين حتى أتم الله وعده.
يقول الكتاب "القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا" (لو1: 73). 
فالقسم قد أعطاه الله لإبراهيم؛ فكان لابد أن ينتظر حتى يأتى إبراهيم، وعندما أتى إبراهيم. كان قد مر عدة آلاف من السنين. فهذا يوضح أنه كان لابد من حدوث بعض المراحل لكى عندما يتم الخلاص، يكون إتمام الخلاص هو تحقيق لوعود قالها الله، ونبوات كتبها الأنبياء القديسون، وسجلوها فى كتب العهد القديم. 
إن الروح القدس كان يعمل فى شخصيات كثيرة. ومن بين هذه الشخصيات الرعاة الساهرون على حراسة رعيتهم. ولكن ليس فقط لأنهم كانوا ساهرين، ولكن يوجد أسباب أخرى.. فزكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان عندما تكلم عن ما ذكرته الكتب المقدسة قال "كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا" (لو1: 70-73). أى أنه كان شخصاً يعيش ويدرس نبوات الأنبياء التى تتحدث عن مجيء المخلّص.
وأيضاً الأرملة القديسة التى عاشت فى الهيكل أربع وثمانين سنة، وذلك بعد ترملها بسبعة سنين من زواجها. فهذه الأرملة كانت خلال هذه الأربع والثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل. وكما يقول الكتاب "وهى أرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهاراً" (لو2: 37).  
فقد ظلت أربع وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل. وذلك فى المكان المخصص للنساء، وليس فى الأماكن الخاصة بالكهنة. وقد كانت أثناء هذه السنين تدرس، وتستمع إلى الصلوات اليومية، والقراءات المقدسة، وتقرأ فى الأسفار المقدسة. أى أنها كانت متفرغة للعبادة أربع وثمانين سنة. لذلك عمل الروح القدس فى داخلها، فى نفس الوقت الذى كانت تعيش فيه كل هذه المعانى التى تتكلم عن مجيء المخلص، وميلاد السيد المسيح.
*إن الحدث الذى رأته بعينها قد عاشته بقلبها. أى إنها قد رأته بعينى قلبها قبل أن تراه بعينيها الطبيعية.*  فتقابل الإحساس الذى عاشته فى داخلها مع المنظر الذى رأته بعينيها. وعندما يتقابل شيئان يسرى التيار. مثلما يحدث عند غلق الدائرة الكهربية يصير من الممكن أن يسرى التيار. فالروح هو الذى تكلم على لسانها بدون أن يعلمها أحد. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]الرعاة كانوا ينتظرون الخلاص 
إن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا ينقادون بالروح القدس، فما الذى كان من الممكن أن يتحدثوا فيه أثناء سهرهم ليلاً؟ من المؤكد أنهم كانوا يتحدثون فى النبوات وفى الأسفار المقدسة. فمثلاً من الممكن أن يقولوا إنهم يرعون الأغنام التى تقدم منها ذبائح كثيرة فى الهيكل، وهذه الذبائح ترمز إلى الخلاص الذى وعد به الله. *لكن متى سيأتى المخلص؟!*
يقول الكتاب إن حنّة بنت فنوئيل تكلمت عنه مع *جميع المنتظرين فداءً* فى أورشليم. *إن الله يعلن لمن ينتظره، ولكن الذى لا يهمه لماذا يعلن له؟!!* فهؤلاء الرعاة كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المخلّص لذلك يقول الكتاب "وكان فى تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم" (لو2: 8). وبالأخص أنهم كانوا فى بيت لحم اليهودية مدينة داود، ومن المعروف أن المسيح هو من نسل داود حسب الجسد، لذلك فهؤلاء الناس كانت المزامير هى تسليتهم. 
إن التسبحة التى نقولها فى كل ليلة فى الكنيسة مليئة فى أجزاء كثيرة بالمزامير والتسابيح والنبوات التى تتحدث عن الخلاص، وعن عمل الله فى حياة البشر. والتسبحة نفسها غير المزامير بها أجزاء من الأسفار المقدسة.  فمثلاً الهوس الأول تسبحة موسى النبى وأخته مريم النبية مع شعب إسرائيل عند عبور البحر الأحمر. وقد كانت رمزاً للخلاص، ورمزاً للمعمودية.
إن الرعاة بكل تأكيد كانوا يسبحون، لذلك عندما كانت هناك تسبحة على الأرض، كان هناك تسبيحاً فى السماء فيقول الكتاب "وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوى مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 13-14).
*إن كلمة "بالناس المسرة" معناها باللغة اليونانية "المسرة فى قلوب الناس الصالحين".* فالملائكة فرحوا بما حدث فى قلب الرعاة عندما سمعوا بشرى الخلاص. والمسيح هو رئيس السلام، وهو صانع السلام. *لأنه هو الذى سيصالح الله مع البشر، ويصالح الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان، ويصالح الإنسان مع نفسه.* وكذلك هو الذى قال "طوبى لصانعى السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون" (مت5: 9). 
إن الرعاة كانوا يسبحون ويتأملون ويصلون، لذلك ظهر لهم الملائكة. *فمن يريد أن يحيا مع الملائكة حياة الصداقة والعشرة الحقيقية، يجب أن تمتلئ حياته بالصلاة، والتسبيح، والتأمل فى الأسفار المقدسة.*
يقول سفر أشعياء "ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (أش53: 7). ولذلك نقول فى القداس الغريغورى }أتيت إلى الذبح مثل حمل حتى إلى الصليب{ ويقول الكتاب أيضاً "أما الرب فسُرَّ بأن يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح" (أش53: 10). وأيضاً "حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (أش53: 12).. "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا"        (أش53: 5). فالرعاة كانوا قد قرأوا هذا الكلام ويرددونه. *وكانوا يسألون الرب متى سيرسل الحمل الحقيقى الذى يحمل خطايا العالم كله؟ *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]أهمية السهر الروحى
إن هذه القلوب الساهرة المنتظرة المترقبة عمل الله؛ هى التى سيرسل الله إليها ملائكته. فالله لم يرسل ملائكته إلى الأشخاص المترفهين أو المتنعمين. بل أرسل إلى أناس يجلسون فى العراء، وهم ساهرين على رعاية أغنامهم. وهذه هى أهمية السهر فى الحياة الروحية، وأهمية السهر فى الصلاة، وأهمية السهر فى الكنيسة والتسبيح.
إن هؤلاء كانوا رعاة للأغنام. والله كان يريد أن يرى رعاة للشعب. ويرى رعاية حقيقية. فيقول بفم نبيه حزقيال "يا ابن آدم تنبأ على رعاة إسرائيل، تنبأ وقل لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب للرعاة: ويل لرعاة إسرائيل الذين كانوا يرعون أنفسهم. ألا يرعى الرعاة الغنم؟! تأكلون الشحم وتلبسون الصوف وتذبحون السمين ولا ترعون الغنم. المريض لم تقووه والمجروح لم تعصبوه والمكسور لم تجبروه والمطرود لم تستردوه والضال لم تطلبوه بل بشدة وبعنف تسلطتم عليهم.  فتشتتت بلا راعٍ وصارت مأكلاً لجميع وحوش الحقل وتشتتت. ضلّت غنمى فى كل الجبال وعلى كل تلٍ عالٍ وعلى كل وجه الأرض تشتتت غنمى ولم يكن من يسأل أو يفتش" (حز34: 2-6). 
فالله كان حزيناً أن رعاة بنى إسرائيل كانوا قد أهملوا الغنم، وأهملوا الرعاية، وبحثوا عن ملذاتهم الشخصية، وظلموا الخراف. لذلك قال بطرس الرسول للرعاة "ولا كمن يسود على الأنصبة بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية" (1بط5: 3).
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السيد الرب 
يقول الرب للرعاة "هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا على الرعاة وأطلب غنمى من يدهم وأكفهم عن رعى الغنم ولا يرعى الرعاة أنفسهم بعد فأخلص غنمى من أفواههم فلا تكون لهم مأكلاً. لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا أسأل عن غنمى وأفتقدها. كما يفتقد الراعى قطيعه يوم يكون فى وسط غنمه المشتتة هكذا أفتقد غنمى وأخلصها من جميع الأماكن التى تشتتت إليها فى يوم الغيم والضباب.. *أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السيد الرب*" (حز34: 10-15). 
إذن الرب هو الراعى الحقيقى وقال السيد المسيح "أنا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو10: 11). *فقد جاء السيد المسيح لكى يشفى الجراح، ويقيم البشرية من سقطتها. ويعيد آدم إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى. ولكن ذلك لمن يقبل محبته، ويقبل خلاصه.* كما هو مكتوب "وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12). 
وهنا يظهر العلاقة الوثيقة بين ليلة ميلاد السيد المسيح، وبين إعلان الرب عن نفسه أنا هو الراعى. وذلك سواء فى العهد القديم عندما قال "أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السيد الرب" (حز34: 15)، أو كلام السيد المسيح عندما بدأ خدمته الخلاصية وعندما بدأ يتكلم عن نفسه باعتباره أنه هو الراعى الصالح وقال "وأنا أضع نفسى عن الخراف" (يو10: 15).
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]الأدلة أن الرعاة كانوا مرشدين من الروح القدس 
ومن الأدلة أن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا مرشدين من الروح القدس؛ إنهم استجابوا لإعلان الملاك عندما قال "لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، أنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11). أى أن الذى تنتظرونه قد حدث فاذهبوا وانظروا بأنفسكم "وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلاً مقمطاً مضجعاً فى مذود" (لو2: 12). 
*فهل من الممكن أن يوضع طفل فى مذود للغنم؟!!* إن المذود هو المكان الذى يوضع فيه أكل الأغنام. فلماذا يوضع الطفل فى المذود؟!! لقد وضع فى المذود لأنه لم تجد العذراء مريم مكان فى البيت. فعندما ذهبت مع يوسف إلى بيت لحم لكى تكتتب يقول الكتاب "وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته فى المذود *إذ لم يكن لهما موضع فى المنزل*" (لو2: 6-7). 
إن الله لم يجد له مكاناً فى قلوب البشر، فولد فى وسط الأغنام لكى يقول للبشر أنتم الذين رفضتمونى فى حياتكم من الممكن أن الحيوانات تكون أكثر قبولاً لى إذا جلست فى وسطهم. لكن أنا قد جئت لتحويل حياتكم من حيوانات إلى بشر لأن الإنسان قد خلق على صورة الله، فأنا أريد أن أحول هذه الحظيرة إلى كنيسة فى العهد الجديد.
وبالفعل فإن كنيسة بيت لحم قد بُنيت فى مكان المذود الذى ولد فيه السيد المسيح وأصبحت كنيسة عظيمة ضخمة فى بيت لحم اسمها كنيسة المهد. *فلم تعد حظيرة للخراف غير الناطقة لكن أصبحت حظيرة للخراف الناطقة أى البشر من شعب الله.*
"ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذى أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعاً فى المذود" (لو2: 15-16). 
*فكيف عرف الرعاة فى أى حظيرة وُلد السيد المسيح؟!! *إنبيت لحم كلها هى مدينة الأغنام، فقد كان كل عمل داود هو رعاية الغنم فكيف عرفوا أين هى الحظيرة إن كان لم يظهر لهم نجم، أو ذهب معهم ملاك؟!! 
إن المجوس قد احتاجوا للنجم لكى يرشدهم إلى مكان وجود الطفل يسوع، وكان ذلك بعد فترة من ميلاد السيد المسيح، بدليل أن هيرودس عندما حسب المدة وتحقق زمان النجم الذى ظهر حسب المدة من ساعة ظهور النجم حتى ذهاب المجوس فوجد هذه المدة حوالى سنتين فأرسل وذبح كل الأطفال من سن سنتين فما دون. فالمجوس لم يأتوا فى ليلة ميلاد السيد المسيح. ولكن فى بعض صور الميلاد يضعوا المجوس بها. لكن هذا ليس أكثر من تجميع لأحداث الميلاد فى صورة واحدة، وفى بعض الأحيان يقوم البعض بعمل مذود به تماثيل فى ليلة عيد الميلاد وذلك من أجل فرحة الأطفال الصغار، ولكن يجب أن يوضع هذا المذود خارج الكنيسة لأن الكنيسة القبطية لا يجب أن يدخلها أى تماثيل بل أيقونات فقط بما فى ذلك مغارة الميلاد التى تُعمل من أجل الأطفال.
ولكن الرعاة ذهبوا فى نفس ليلة ميلاده، *فكيف عرفوا مكان الحظيرة؟!!* لقد عرفوا لأن الروح القدس كان يرشدهم "فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعاً فى المذود. فلما رأوه أخبروا بالكلام الذى قيل لهم عن هذا الصبى" (لو2: 16-17).
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة 
وكما أعلن الله عن ميلاد ابنه الوحيد للرعاة الذين يمثلون الشخصيات التى كان من الممكن أن يتعامل معها الله نظراً لأمانتهم فى وسط شعب إسرائيل المنتظر الخلاص. أيضاً بدأ الله يتعامل مع الأمم، إذ قال السيد المسيح "ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغى أن آتى بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتى وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ واحد" (يو10: 16).
فهنا يتكلم عن نفسه أنه هو الراعى الصالح. *والمقصود هنا بالخراف الأُخر* الأمم وليس اليهود، ولا نسل يعقوب أبو الأسباط الاثنى عشر، ولا نسل اسحق، ولا نسل إبراهيم، لكن الأمم. وكما قال سمعان الشيخ "*نور إعلان للأمم* ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو2: 32). 
فليس الخلاص الذى أتى الله لكى يعلنه مسألة تخص شعب إسرائيل فقط. وإن كان قد قال "لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو4: 22) لكن المقصود فى هذه العبارة الأخيرة أن الله كان قد وعد إبراهيم أن بنسله تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. فالسيد المسيح من نسل إبراهيم. لكن البركة لجميع قبائل الأرض. وفى سفر أشعياء "أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فأمسك بيدك وأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب *ونوراً للأمم*. لتفتح عيون العمى لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين فى الظلمة" (أش42: 6-7).
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]نوراً تجلى للأمم 
إن السيد المسيح فى نظر الآب هو الابن الوحيد الذى سُرّت به نفسه وكما يقول الكتاب "هوذا فتاى الذى اخترته حبيبى الذى سُرّت به نفسى. أضع روحى عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق" (مت12: 18). وأيضاً فى سفر الأعمال قال "ولتُجرَ آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع" (أع4: 30). 
فكلمة *"نوراً للأمم"* تعنى أن الخلاص ليس لشعب إسرائيل فقط، وإن كان الله قد ذكر هذا الكلام فى العهد القديم. وكان اليهود يعتبرون أنفسهم أنهم شعب الله الخاص. والله نفسه كان يتحدث إليهم باعتبارهم شعبه الخاص. ويقول الكتاب "والآن هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل لا تخف لأنى فديتك، دعوتك باسمك، أنت لى. إذا اجتزت فى المياه فأنا معك، وفى الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت فى النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك. لأنى أنا الرب إلهك قدوس إسرائيل مخلصك" (أش43: 1-3).
فكان الكلام موجهاً لإسرائيل. لكن فى خلال كلامه فى الإصحاح السابق بنفس السفر يقول *"نوراً للأمم"*. وكذلك عند حمل سمعان الشيخ السيد المسيح قال "*نوراً تجلى للأمم* ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو2: 32). فمن الواضح أن الله له قصد فى أن يدعو الأمم إلى ميراث الحياة الأبدية، وإلى أن يكونوا رعية مع شعب إسرائيل الذى يقبل ويؤمن بمسيحه. فتكون رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]تعامل الله مع الأمم 
لقد بدأ الله يتعامل مع الأمم فى وقت ميلاد السيد المسيح بطريقة لطيفة جداً. فقد كان يوجد أشخاص حكماء فى بلاد المشرق أى ناحية فارس، ويسمون المجوس. وهم حكماء المملكة. وكان عملهم رؤية الأفلاك، وحساب الأزمنة.. وكان بعضهم يعمل فى التنجيم. فعندما أُخذ شعب إسرائيل إلى السبى من مملكة بابل، وأصبحوا تحت حكم مملكة فارس، كان دانيال النبى موجوداً فى البلاد فى ذلك الوقت. وقد اختاره الملك لأنه وجد فيه "روح الآلهة القدوسين" على حسب قوله، والمقصود روح الله. وعيَّنه كبيراً للمجوس أى كبيراً للحكماء. وفى هذه الأيام كتب دانيال النبى السفر وبه نبوات كثيرة عن السيد المسيح. مثل النبوة التى قال فيها "سبعون أسبوعاً قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الإثم وليؤتى بالبر الأبدى ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين" (دا9: 24). 
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​
[/FONT]المجوس يترقبون مجيء المخلص 
إن النبوات التى فى سفر دانيال كانت تتكلم عن ميعاد ميلاد السيد المسيح. فيقول سبعون أسبوعاً أى 490 سنة ونطرح منها أسبوع فيكون 483 سنة والسيد المسيح كان يجب أن يبدأ خدمته الكهنوتية وعمره 30 سنه وذلك حسب الشريعة، وبهذه الطريقة يمكن حساب ميعاد ميلاد السيد المسيح. والمجوس حسب النبوات كانوا يترقبون ظهور علامة لهم. لذلك ظهر لهم ملاك فى صورة نجم. أى كائن سماوى كان يتحرك وغير ثابت. فإن كان هذا نجماً عادياً فى السماء، سيكون بعيداً جداً وكان غير ممكن أن يحدد المكان بالتحديد.
ولكن هذا النجم جاء ونزل فوق حيث كان الصبى. لقد كان هذا ملاكاً وليس نجماً عادياً. ولكن لأنهم يرصدون حركة النجوم، فقد رأوا هذا النجم أنه نجم غريب. ورأوا علامات مميزة ففهموا أنه نجم لملك عظيم، أو أنه ملك كبير فى الأرض. وبالنسبة للنبوة التى كانت عندهم فى سفر دانيال. فإن دانيال النبى كان كبيراً للمجوس. أى أن المجوس كانوا تلاميذاً له ومع تسلسل الأجيال. وعندما رأوا المنظر بدأوا يفهمون. 
إن الروح القدس كان لا يعمل فى المجوس بنفس الصورة التى كان يعمل بها مع الرعاة ولكن ليس معنى هذا أنه لا يعمل نهائياً. ولكنه كان يتدرج معهم وذلك من خلال الأمور التى كانوا يستطيعون فهمها. فبالنسبة لهم كان سفر دانيال مثل أسفار الحكمة، أى أحكم الحكماء. فعندما نتذكر قصة نبوخذ نصر الملك عندما أخبره دانيال النبى بالحلم، وفسّر له الحلم وعيّنه كبيراً للمجوس فكل هذه الأمور تجعلهم يثقون فى نبوات دانيال النبى.    
إن الله كان يتعامل مع المجوس على حسب تفكيرهم. لذلك ظهر لهم الملاك على هيئة نجم وعندما قادهم إلى بلاد اليهودية، ذهبوا إلى العاصمة أورشليم وإذا النجم قد اختفى. وهنا بدأوا يسألون الناس، وذهبوا إلى هيرودس الملك يسألون أين هو المولود ملك اليهود فإننا رأينا نجمه فى المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له. 
وبدأ هيرودس الملك يضطرب وأرسل لإحضار رؤساء الكهنة ليسألهم أين يولد المسيح "فقالوا له فى بيت لحم اليهودية لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبى وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبى إسرائيل" (مت2: 5-6). 
واضطرب هيرودس وقرر أن يقتل هذا الطفل المولود الذى سوف يأخذ الملك منه وذلك حسب نظرته للعالم. ولكن السيد المسيح قال "مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" (يو18: 36). فعندما خرج المجوس من عند الملك ظهر لهم النجم مرة أخرى. وهنا بدأ الإعلان السماوى يرجع إلى قيادتهم مرة أخرى.
وعندما وصلوا إلى البيت نزل النجم الذى كان يقودهم ثم اقترب من البيت. فعرفوا أن المولود هو ملك اليهود أو ملك ملوك الأرض أو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فى السموات وما على الأرض حسب تفسير حلم الملك نبوخذ نصر الذى فسّره له دانيال النبى وكتبه فى السفر المعروف باسمه.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]الروح القدس يرشد المجوس إلى أنواع الهدايا 
 عندما بدأ المجوس يستعدون لرحلتهم اختاروا بعض الهدايا لكى يقدموها للملك المولود فاختاروا ثلاث هدايا وهى: ذهب ولبان ومر. فالمر له مذاق مر، ولكن رائحته عطرية. واعتبروا أن هذه أنواع من الهدايا التى أحياناً تقدم لبعض الناس فى بعض المناسبات. ولكن بالنسبة للسيد المسيح كان لها مدلول عقائدى، ومدلول لاهوتى، ومدلول روحى، ومدلول نبوى.
فمن الواضح أن الروح القدس هو الذى أرشد المجوس إلى اختيار هذه الهدايا. ونلاحظ فى صورة الميلاد أنها تكون بها  ثلاثة من المجوس فقط. لكن من الممكن أن يكونوا أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص لأن الكتاب لم يذكر أنهم ثلاثة مجوس. ولكن الهدايا فقط هى التى ثلاثة. فهم مجموعة من الحكماء أتت من بلاد فارس من رحلة طويلة. ولكن الذين قدموا الهدايا هم ثلاثة أشخاص.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]*لماذا ثلاث هدايا؟*

*إن اختيار عدد الهدايا ثلاثة هى إشارة إلى أن هذا المولود واحد من الأقانيم الثلاثة التى لإله واحد فى الجوهر مثلث الأقانيم. *فعدد الهدايا رمز وإشارة إلى السيد المسيح، ونوع الهدايا ذهب يرمز إلى أن السيد المسيح هو ملك، واللبان يرمز إلى إن السيد المسيح هو كاهن، والمر يرمز إلى أن السيد المسيح سوف يتألم من أجل خلاص العالم.
*فهو ملك وكاهن ونبى* ولكن ليس نبى مثل باقى الأنبياء الذين سبقوه. ولكن هو رب الأنبياء. فهو ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان، ولكن فى نفس الوقت هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فإذا تكلمنا عنه كملك فهو ليس ملكاً عادياً. ولكنه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. وإذا قيل عنه نشيد فلا يقال نشيد عادى، بل يقال نشيد الأناشيد. وإذا كان هو كاهن فهو رئيس الكهنة الأعظم. الذى كهنوته كهنوت أبدى لا يزول. وإذا كنا نتكلم عنه كنبى فهو ليس مجرد نبى عادى. فمثلاً تنبأ عن موته, وعن خراب أورشليم، وعن قيامته فى اليوم الثالث. وقد تحققت كل هذه النبوات فى حينها. وتنبأ أيضاً عن نهاية العالم. وسيتم ذلك لأن السيد المسيح هو الذى تنبأ بها.
وأهم نبوة قيلت "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه إلى الأمم. فيهزأون به ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مر10: 33-34). 
وكانت هذه هى أهم نبوة قالها السيد المسيح. *وهذه النبوة كانت عن آلامه* لذلك ارتبط المر بمعنى النبوة عند السيد المسيح أى أن المر إشارة إلى أنه نبى. أو أنه قد تنبأ عن موته وعن آلامه الخلاصية. فاللبان يرمز إلى الكهنوت لأن الكاهن يقدم ذبيحة البخور. وحتى عند الوثنيين فهم يبخرون للأوثان.
لذلك فإن مسألة التبخير وارتباطها بالكهنوت، مسألة معروفة من العهد القديم عند شعوب كثيرة. ولكن عندنا نحن لها مدلول روحى خاص. بل إن السيد المسيح نفسه كان رائحة بخور عطرة ونقول عنه أيضاً }هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة عن خلاص جنسنا فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة{ (لحن "فى إيتاف إنف *vaietafenf*" الذى يقال يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويقال بلحن آخر فى تسبحة يوم الأحد). 
فالسيد المسيح أصعد ذاته رائحة رضا وسرور لله الآب فى طاعة كاملة. وفى سيرته العطرة كرئيس كهنة قدم الذبيحة المقبولة التى قبلها الآب السماوى، وبها كفَّر عن كل خطايا البشرية لكل الذين يؤمنون باسمه ويؤمنون بخلاصه ويقبلون أن يتشبهوا بموته وقيامته عندما يدفنون فى المعمودية مع المسيح ويقومون فيها أيضاً معه.
إن السيد المسيح عندما يتكلم من حيث إنه قد تنبأ *فلابد أن نتذكر أنه ليس مجرد نبى، ولكنه الله الكلمة المتجسد، وهو ابن الله الوحيد.* لكن من الطبيعى إذ ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان أن يقول بعض الأمور التى تنبأ بها. وحينما تحدث نتأكد أنه كان يتكلم كلام الله. وليس مجرد كلاماً عادياً مثل أى إنسان عادى. فقد كانت نبوته عن موته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات شيئاً هاماً جداً بالنسبة للكنيسة لهذا فحينما ظهر السيد المسيح بعد القيامة قال لتلاميذه "أما كان ينبغى أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده" (لو24: 26).
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

*​[/FONT]كيف تعامل الروح القدس مع المجوس؟
إن الروح القدس قد تدرج مع المجوس. ففى البداية أرشدهم إلى اختيار أنواع الهدايا التى يقدمونها ثم ظهر لهم نجم لكى يرشدهم إلى الطريق. ولكن بعد أن سجدوا للسيد المسيح الإله الكلمة ومخلّص العالم. بدأت علاقة الله معهم تكون أقوى من الأول، وبدأ الله يتعامل معهم بإعلانات سماوية واضحة فيقول الكتاب "ثم إذ أوحى إليهم فى حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس انصرفوا فى طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم" (مت2: 12).
وذلك لأن هيرودس كان يريد قتل الطفل، ولكن الله أوحى إليهم أن ينصرفوا فى طريق آخر. وبذلك نرى الروح القدس قد بدأ يعمل فى حياتهم بصورة أقوى عن طريق الوحى. وهذا معناه أن الله يدعو الأمم إلى معرفته عن طريق مجيء السيد المسيح إلى العالم. ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.  
[/FONT] ​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*القدّيس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان*

:download:​*

يكون الفرح عظيماً وعدد الجموع كثيراً حينما يُعيّد لميلاد ملك أرضي. الجنود والقواد يرتدون أفخر الحلل ليسرعوا ويقفوا أمام مليكهم. تعلم الرعية أن سرور الملك يزداد برؤيته الزينة الخاصة، وفرحها الظاهر، فتضاعف اجتهادها أثناء الحفلة. ولكن الملك كإنسان لا يعرف مكنونات القلوب، فيحكم بما يشاهده فقط، على مقدار محبة الرعية له. فمن أحبّ ملكه ارتدى أفخر الثياب. أضِف إلى ذلك أن الملك يوزّع هبات كثيرة على الأمراء والأخوة الصغار. ولذلك يجتهد المقربون إليه أن يملأوا الخزائن بالثروات الطائلة ليكون لهم نصيب منها.*
*

*​هكذا، أيها الأخوة، يستقبل أبناء هذا العصر ميلاد ملكهم الأرضي، بالاستعداد اللائق، ابتغاء شرف وقتي. فكيف يجب علينا نحن أن نستقبل يوم ميلاد الملك السماوي الذي لا يعطينا الجائزة المؤقتة فحسب، بل المجد الأبدي، ويجعلنا مستحقين، لا الشرف من الرئاسة الأرضية التي تنتقل من السلف إلى الخلف، بل الملكوت السماوي الذي لا خلف له. أمّا الوحي الإلهي فيقول عن العطاء المعد لنا : "لم تره عين ولا سمعته أذن ولا خطر على قلب بشر ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه" ( أشعياء 64: 4 وكورنثوس2: 9 ) فما هي الحلل التي نرتديها لنزين نفوسنا؟ إنّ ملك الملوك لا يطلب الحلل الفاخرة، بل نفوساً مخلصة. لا ينظر إلى زينة الجسد، بل إلى القلوب التي تخدمه. لا يدهش للمعان المنطقة الفانية التي يتمنطق بها على الحقوين، بل يبتهج بالعفاف المصون الذي يتغلّب على كل شهوة مخزية. فلنسرع إلى الملك السماوي متمنطقين بالايمان متّشحين بالرحمة.
*

*​من أحب الإله، فليزين نفسه بحفظ وصاياه، ليرى إيماننا الحقيقي به، فيسر بنا كثيراً، إذ يرى طهارتنا الروحية. فلنصن قلوبنا بالعفاف قبل كل شيء، ولنقدس أرواحنا، ولنستقبل مجيء السيد القدوس المولود من العذراء الفائقة الطهارة. ولنكن نحن عبيداً أنقياء، لأن من يظهر دنساً في ذلك اليوم فهو لا يحترم ميلاد المسيح بل يحضر إلى حفلة السيد بالجسد، وأما روحه فتبقى بعيدة عن المخلص، لأن الرجس لا يشترك مع القديسين، ولا البخيل مع الكريم الرحيم، ولا الفاسد مع البتولي. بل إن دخول غير المستحق إلى هذا الاجتماع يستوجب الشتم لوقاحته. كذلك الإنسان المذكور في الانجيل الذي تجاسر أن يدخل إلى وليمة العرس، وهو غير لابس حلة العرس، في حين أن أحد المتكئين كان يتلألأ بالعدل، والآخر بالإيمان، والثالث بالعفاف، خلافاً له، لأنه لم يكن نقي الضمير فنبه الحاضرين لينفروا منه؛ وكانت تظهر رجاسته كلما اشتد بهاء الصديقين المتكئين في عشاء العرس لذلك أمسكه خدام الملك بيديه ورجليه وذهبوا به وطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجية، لا لأنه كان خاطئاً بل لأنه خصَّ نفسه بالجائزة المعدة للابرار ( متى11:22-13). وعليه لنطهّر ذواتنا من أدران الخطيئة مستقبلين ميلاد سيدنا، لنملأ خزائنه بالهدايا النتنوعة ونخفف في ذلك اليوم همّ الحزانى ونعزي الباكين، فلا يحسن أن نرى عبيد السيد الواحد، واحداً مسروراً مرتدياً حلة فاخرة، وآخراً بائساً يرتدي ثيابا بالية. الواحد مفعم بألوان الطعام والآخر يتضوّر جوعاً. وما تأثير صلاتنا حينما نطلب قائلين: نجنا من الشرير، ونحن لا نريد أن نرحم إخوتنا. فإذا كانت مشيئة الرب تريد أن تعطي نصيباً للفقراء في النعمة السماوية، فلماذا لا ندعهم يشتركون معنا في الخيرات الأرضية ؟ نعم: لا يجوز للإخوة في الأسرار أن يكونوا غرباء، الواحد عن الآخر بسبب المقتنيات. إننا نكسب شفعاء لنا لدى السيد عندما نطعم على نفقتنا الذين يقدمون الشكر لله. فإذا مجّد الفقير الله يجلب نفعاً لذلك الذي بإحسانه مجّد الله.
*

*​إن الكتاب المقدس ينذر بالويل الإنسان الذي يكون واسطة للتجديف على اسم الله، ويعد بالسلام، من يكون سبباً لتمجيد اسم الله. إن المحسن يعطي الحسنات وحده فيتوسل بذلك إلى الله بأفواه عديدة، ويحصل على ما لم يجسر أن يطلبه من الآب السماوي، وينال ما يريده بشفاعة الذين أحسن إليهم، كما يقول الرسول المغبوط، ممجداً هذه المساعدة: "بمعونة دعائكم لنا حتى ان كثيرين يؤدون الشكر على الموهبة التي لنا بواسطة كثيرين" (2كورنثوس 11:1) وفي محل آخر: "حتى يكون قربان الأمم مقبولاً ومقدساً بالروح القدس" (رومية16:15) آمين.


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*هل تجسد الرب يعني أن الرب صار يحده حيز معين! فيتحيز، بينما الله غير محدود؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث:

التجسد ليس معناه التحيز. فالله لا يحده حيز من المكان. وإنما عندما كان بالجسد في مكان، كان بلاهوته في كل مكان.

**

مثلما نقول أن الله كان يكلم موسى على الجبل، ومع ذلك لم يكن في حيز الجبل، إنما في نفس الوقت كان في كل مكان، يدير العالم في كل قاراته ... وهكذا حينما كان الله يكلم إبراهيم، وحينما ظهر لغيره من الأنبياء. كان في نفس الوقت في كل مكان.

وأيضاً حينما يُقال أن الله على عرشه، لا يعني أنه تحيز على هذا العرش. بل هو ممجد هنا، وموجود في كل مكان. عرشه السماء، وعرشه كل مكان يتمجد فيه. هو في السماء. والسماء لا تسعه ...

هكذا كان السيد المسيح يكلم نيقوديموس في أورشليم. وقال له "ليس أحد صعد إلي السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يوحنا3: 13). أي أنه كان في السماء، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس في أورشليم. 

كان في الجسد في مكان، أي مرئياُ بالجسد فيه. وفي نفس الوقت، غير مرئي في باقي الأمكنة، باللاهوت.

هو بلاهوته في كل موضع. ولكن يراه الناس بالجسد في مكان معين. وهذا لا يمنع من وجوده باللاهوت في كل الأرض والسماء، لأن اللاهوت غير محدود...*

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*نيافة الأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب*

*:download:*​*تتسم الأرثوذكسية – بالذات - بالتركيز على سرَ التجسد الإلهى، ويتضح ذلك فى أمور كثيرة مثل:
1- تهتم الكنيسة جداً بشرح هذا السّر لشعبها، ليعرفوا ما لهم فيه من: تعليم، وفداء، وسكنى إلهية فينا، وتأسيس للكنيسة المقدسة، جسد المسيح وعروسه. 
2- تقدم الكنيسة حياة الرب يسوع كاملة، فى سّر الافخارستيا، منذ اختيار حمل بلا عيب، إلى مسحه بالماء، ثم تقميطه، ثم الدوران به حول المذبح إشارة للكرازة،ثم موته، ودفنه،وقيامته المجيدة!!
3- وتحرص الكنيسة أن تقدم لنا الافخارستيا يومياً، وذلك تنفيذاً لوصية الرب:"إصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو19:22).ومن غير المعقول أن نتذكر الرب كل بضعة أشهر، بل من المناسب أن نفعل ذلك يومياً.
4- والذكرى هنا ليست فكرية أو معنوية، بل من نفس نوع ما قدمه الرب بي ديه الطاهرتين، فى خميس العهد،جسداً هو "مأكل حق"، ودماً هو "مشرب حق" (يو55:6).تماماً كما وضع بنو اسرائيل بعض المن، فى قسط خاص،فى تابوت العهد، وذلك من نفس المن الذى كان ينزل من السماء لغذائهم، إشارة للمن السماوى، جسد الرب ودمه.
5- ولقبت الأرثوذكسية السيدة العذراء "بوالدة الإله"، إيماناً منها بأن المولود من أحشائها ليس 
مجرد إنسان، بل هو الإله المتجسد، أو الكلمة المتأنس.
6- واستمرت الكنيسة تطوَّب أم النور، تتميماً لما قالته بالروح القدس: "هوذا منذ الآن، جميع الأجيال تطوبنى" (لو 48:1)... وهذا ما نفعله كل يوم، وبخاصة فى التسبحة اليومية، وبالذات فى شهر كيهك.
7- إن تمجيدنا لسر التجسد، هو تمجيد لرب المجد يسوع الذى تجسَد لخلاصنا، كما أنه تمجيد لهذا السّر المقدس، سّر التقوى: "عظيم هو سرّ التقوى، الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى16:3)... فالتجسد من أمنا العذراء هو سر التقوى البشرية، وبدونه ليس لنا خلاص!!
8- الصورة الأساسية للسيدة العذراء فى الطقس القبطى، هى صورتها واقفة عين يمين الرب، تحمله طفلاً على ذراعها، وترتدى ثوباً أزرق به نجوم، رمز السماء... وبهذا نعبر عن النبوة القائلة: "جعلت الملكة عن يمينك" (مز 9:45).
9- والبشارة الموضوعة دائماً على المذبح، وكذلك الكرسى، يحملان صورة السيدة العذراء، حاملة الطفل الإلهى.
10- والأساقفة يحملون على صدورهم صورة "الثيؤطوكوس" (العذراء والدة الإله)، تأكيداً لإيمانهم بهذه الحقيقة، ورفضهم للنسطورية التى فصلت الطبيعتين ونادت بأن العذراء هى أم المسيح "كريستوطوكوس" أى أنها والدة "الإنسان"، الذى حلّ عليه بعد ذلك اللاهوت حيناً، وتركه حيناً آخر!!


​

سر التجسد... فى الثيؤطوكيات:
ما أجمل ما ترتله الكنيسة فى الثيؤطوكيات!!
وكلمة "ثيؤطوكية" مكونة من مقطعين هما:
"ثيؤ" = الله، 
طوكوس= والدة،
أى "والدة الإله"،
فالعذراء حينما ولدت رب المجد، لم تلد إنساناً عادياً، بل ولدت ابناً، دعى "عجيباً مشيراً، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبدياً، رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9)، لهذا دعته بروح النبوة: "عمانوئيل" أى "الله معنا" وليس مجرد إنسان، فهو الإله المتجسد. 
ونحن لا نقول عن السيد المسيح أنه "إنسان تأله"، بل نقول عنه أنه "الإله وقد تأنس"، أى إتخذ جسداً، وحلّ بيننا، وأثبت فى كل تصرفاته وكلماته ومعجزاته وقداسته المطلقة، أنه الإله المتجسد!!


​وكمثال موجز عن حب كنيستنا القبطية لسرّ التجسد، وتطويبها لأم النور، نورد هذه الأمثلة: 
فى ثيؤطوكية السبت:
(أيتها الغير الدنسة، العفيفة القديسة فى كل شئ، التى قدمت لنا الله? محمولاً على ذراعيها. تفرح معك كل الخليقة، صارخة قائلة: السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك. السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة. السلام لك يا من وجدت نعمة. السلام لك يامن ولدت المسيح. الرب معك).
(من قبل ثمرتك، أدرك الخلاص جنسنا، وأصلحنا الله معه? مرة أخرى، من قبل صلاحه).
(كخدر بغير فساد، الروح القدس حلّ عليك، وقوة العلى? ظللتك يا مريم. لأنك ولدت الكلمة الحقيقى، ابن الآب، الدائم إلى الأبد، أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا).
(صرت سماء ثانية على الأرض، يا والدة الإله، لأنه أشرق لنا منك? شمس البر).
ثم تبدأ الثيؤطوكية فى تقديم رموز التجسد فى العهد القديم، مثل: سلم يعقوب، والقبة، والتابوت... والحمامة الحسنة.. إلخ.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]فى ثيؤطوكية الأحد:
* (مدعوة صديقة، أيتها المباركة فى النساء، القبة الثانية، التى تدعى قدس الأقداس، وفيها لوحا العهد... هذا الذى تجسد منك بغير تغيير، وصار وسيطاً لعهد جديد، من قبل رش دمه المقدس، طهر المؤمنين، شعباً مبرراً. من أجل هذا كل واحد يعظمك، يا سيدتى والدة الإله، القديسة كل حين. ونحن أيضاً نطلب أن نفوز برحمة بشفاعاتك، عند محب البشر).
(واحد من اثنين: لاهوت قدوس، بغير فساد، مساوٍ للآب، وناسوت طاهر،? بغير مباضعة، مساوٍ لنا كالتدبير. هذا الذى أخذه منك، أيتها الغير الدنسة، واتحد به كأقنوم).
(أنت هى القسط الذهب النقى، الذى المن مخفى فى وسطه، خبز الحياة الذى? نزل من السماء، وأعطى الحياة للعالم).
(الإله الحق من الإله الحق، الذى تجسد? منك، بغير تغيير).
(أنت هى المجمرة الذهب النقى، الحاملة جمر النار المباركة،? الذى يؤخذ من المذبح، يطهر الخطايا، ويرفع الآثام، أى الله الكلمة الذى تجسد منك، ورفع ذاته، بخوراً إلى أبيه).
وتستمر الكنيسة فى ذكر رموز العذراء والتجسد فى العهد القديم، فهى القبة، والتابوت، والقسط الذهب، والمنارة الذهبية،والمجمرة الذهبية، وعصا هرون التى أفرخت، وزهرة البخور، والمائدة الذهبية... ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن أمثلة كثيرة أخرى فى ثيؤطوكيات بقية الأيام. لكن خلاصة القول: أن كنيستنا القبطية تهيم حباً بالعذراء البتول، والدة الإله، التى ولدت لنا المسيح، مخلصنا الصالح، لهذا فهى لا تكف عن تمجيد هذا السّر الإلهى العظيم، سرّ التجسد، سرّ التقوى، وسرّ الخلود!!
فبعد أن تجسد الرب وعلمنا، ثم فدانا وخلصنا، قام وصعد إلى السماء جسدياً، ووعدنا بأننا سنقوم معه بأجساد نورانية، ونرث معه فى ملكوته.
أليس مناسباً أن تتهلل السماء والأرض، بميلاد الرب يسوع، وترنم جوقات السماء قائلة: "المجد لله فى الأعالى، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة" (لو 14:2).
فها قد تمت بشارة الملاك: "قد ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود، مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو 11:2).
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]فلنذهب إليه مع الرعاة الساهرين، لنقدم له العبادة والسجود... ومع المجوس العابدين، نعطيه الذهب (أغلى ما نملك)، واللبان (صلواتنا وتسابيحنا)، والمرّ (آلامنا وأتعابنا)... وهكذا نسجد عند قدميه، تصحبنا شفاعة العذراء، أم الخلاص، ومثال يوسف البار، خادم سرّ الخلاص!!
[/FONT]*


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأنبا ديمتريوس أسقف ملوي*

*:download:*

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times]

[/FONT]يحدثنا إنجيل هذا العيد المبارك عن الهدايا التي قدمها المجوس لرب المجد في ميلاده ويحدثنا أيضاً عن المواقف المختلفة التي قام بها البشر وقامت بها السماء في هذا الميلاد البتولى العجيب [FONT=Times New Roman, Times]… ربنا من محبته للبشر لما وجد أنه لا ملاك ولا رئيس ملائكة ولا نبي ولا رئيس آباء يأتمنه علي خلاصنا. ولا يستطيع أي مخلوق أن يخلصنا من خطية آدم. أخلي ذاته وأخذ صورة العبد وصار في الهيئة كإنسان وأطاع حتي الموت. موت الصليب وبهذا فدانا وأعادنا إلي رتبتنا الأولي. 
الملائكة أنشدت بهذه التسبحة المباركة " المجد لله في الأعالي … ونحن ندخل الكنيسة بالحمل نقول لحن أبؤورو … يا ملك السلام … أتي ليعطينا السلام الذي فقدناه بخطايانا. 
في محبته أراد أن يرفع قلوبنا وأفكارنا و أنظارنا إلي السماء.. فأرسل ملائكة.. وأرسل النجم أيضاً ليرشد المجوس. والمجوس قدموا هداياهم ذهباً ولباناً ومراً. واللبان والمر ضمن التقدمات للمحرقة وتتصاعد إلي السماء فيشتمها الله كرائحة بخور.. أعطانا هذه الأمثلة لكي نتعرف علي السماء أعطانا نموذج في الاتضاع بميلاده في مذود.. كيف نضع أنفسنا تحت أقدامه وذواتنا لأجل بعضنا البعض.. في محبته أعلن هذه البشري للرعاة الساهرين ليعطينا تأملاً كيف نسهر علي خلاص أنفسنا.. أمثلة عديدة كلها من السماء.. المجوس قدموا الذهب الذي يمحص بالنار فيتنقى ، الله يطلب منا في هذا اليوم أن ننقى قلوبنا فتكون قلوبنا طاهرة تستقبل ميلاده الطاهر.. اللبان الذي يستخدم في الصلوات ينصحنا ويرشدنا أن تتحول حياتنا إلي صلاة. والمر.. أن نشترك معه في الآلم وحمل الصليب. ربنا يسوع المسيح من أجل محبته لنا يوضح لنا هذه الأمور لكي نتعبه ونستفيد بالعيد ونتمتع ببركات الميلاد.. وهو قادراً أن يهبكم النشاط الروحي لكي تنقوا قلوبكم وذواتكم وتخلعوا عنكم الانسان العتيق وتلبسوا الجديد الفاخر. ويعطيكم أن تحولوا قلوبكم إلي مذود مقدس يسكن فيه ومذبح مقدس ترتفع منه الصلوات الطاهرة النقية ويعطيكم نعمة لتحتملوا كل تجربة ، تحتملوا الصليب وتحملوه خلف المسيح وأنتم فرحين. 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم كلها بكل بركة من السماء. ويفرح قلوبكم ببهجة هذا العيد المجيد. 

:download:​ 
[/FONT]*


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *

*:download:*​*هذا يوضحه الإنجيلى بقوله: "لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى  الخطاة الهالكين. ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل، بالفداء. 


​قصة ميلاد المسيح إذن، هى فى جوهرها قصة حب. 
أحب الله العالم، العالم الخاطئ، المقهور من الشيطان، المغلوب من الخطية……العالم الضعيف العاجز عن أنقاذ نفسه! أحب هذا العالم الذى لا يفكر فى حب نفسه حباً حقيقياً، ولا يسعى إلى خلاص نفسه……بل العالم الذى فى خطيته أنقلبت أمامه جميع المفاهيم والموازين، فأصبح عالما ضائعاً. والعجيب أن الله لم يأت ليدين هذا العالم الخاطئ، بل ليخلصه، فقال: "ما جئت لأدين العالم، بل لأخلص العالم" (يو47:12). لم يأت ليوقع علينا الدينونة، بل ليحمل عنا الدينونة. من حبه لنا وجدنا واقعين تحت حكم الموت، فجاء يموت عنا. ومن أجل حبه لنا، أخلى ذاته، وأخذ شكل العبد، وصار إنساناً. 
كانت محبة الله لنا مملوءة أتضاعاً، فى ميلاده، وفى صلبه. 
فى هذا الأتضاع قبل أن يولد فى مذود بقر، وأن يهرب من هيرودس، كما فى إتضاعه أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب، وقبل كل الآلام والإهانات لكى يخلص هذا الإنسان الذى هلك. 
رأى الرب كم فعلت الخطية بالإنسان!!! فتحنن عليه….. 
كان الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله قد أنحدر فى سقوطه إلى أسفل، وعرف من الخطايا ما لا يحصى عدده، حتى وصل إلى عبادة الأصنام "وقال ليس إله"….."الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (مز 1:14-3)….. ووصلت الخطية حتى إلى المواضع المقدسة.


​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

الإنسان وقف من الله موقف عداء. ورد الله على العداء بالحب!!!! 
فجاء فى محبته "يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". وطبعاً الهالك هو الإنسان الذى عصى الله وتحداه، 
وكسر وصاياه، وبعد عن محبته، "وحفر لنفسه آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر 13:2)……ولكن الله – كما أختبره داود النبى "لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا، ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا، وإنما….كبعد المشرق عن المغرب، أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز10:103-12). ولماذا فعل هكذا؟ يقول المرتل: "لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 14:103). 
حقاً إن الله نفذ (محبة الأعداء) على أعلى مستوى…. 
جاء الرب فى ملء الزمان، حينما أظلمت الدنيا كلها، وصار الشيطان رئيساً لهذا العالم(يو30:14) وأنتشرت الوثنية، وكثرت الأديان، وتعددت الآلهة…. ولم يعد للرب سوى بقية قليلة، قال عنها إشعياء النبى:"لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة، لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة"(إش9:1) 
وجاء الرب ليخلص هذا العالم الضائع، يخلصه من الموت ومن الخطية.وقف العالم أمام الله عاجزاً، يقول له: "الشر الذى لست أريده، إياه أفعل"…… "ليس ساكنا فى شئ صالح" ……"أن أفعل الحسنى لست أجد" (رو 17:7-19). أنا محكوم على بالموت والهلاك.  وليس غيرك مخلص (إش 11:43). هذا ما تقوله أفضل العناصر فى العالم، فكم وكم الأشرار الذين يشربون الخطية كالماء، ولا يفكرون فى خلاصهم!! 
 إن كان الذى يريد الخير لا يستطيعه، فكم بالأولى الذى لا يريده؟!
إنه حقًا قد هلك ……لم يقل الكتاب عن المسيح إنه جاء يطلب من هو معرض للهلاك، وإنما من قد هلك….لأن "أجرة الخطية هى الموت" (رو 23:6). 
 والرب فى سمائه أستمع إلى آنات القلوب وهى تقول: قلبى قد تغير: الله لم أعد أطلبه. والخير لم أعد أريده. والتوبه لا أبحث عنها ولا أفكر فيها، ولا أريدها. لماذا؟؟ لأن "النور جاء العالم، ولكن العالم أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). وما دام قد أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، إذن فسوف لا يطلب النور ولا يسعى إليه!!! 


​ هذا العالم الذى يحب الظلمة، جاء الرب ليخلصه من ظلمته. "إلى خاصته جاء، وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1). وعدم قبولهم له معناه أنهم هلكوا. والرب قد جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. رفضهم له لا يعنى أنه هو يرفضهم. بل على العكس يسعى إليهم، لكى يخلصهم من هذا الرفض. "لأنه يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1 تى 4:2). 
 كذلك جاء يطلب الوثنيين الذين يعبدون آلهه أخرى غيره. هم لا يعرفونه. ولكنه يعرفهم ويعرف ضياعهم. وقد جاء لكى يطلبهم "النور أضاء فى الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 5:1) ولكنه لم يتركهم لعدم إدراكهم له. إنما جاء ليعطيهم علم معرفته. وقد قال للآب عن كل هؤلاء الذين جاء ليخلصهم: "عرفتهم أسمك وسأعرفهم، ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به، وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 26:17). 
ما أكثر ما أحتمل الرب لكى يخلص ما قد هلك. 
لست أقصد فقط ما أحتمله على الصليب ولكنى أقصد أيضًا ما أحتمله أثناء كرازته من الذين رفضوه، حتى من خاصته!!! التى لم تقبله…. حقًا ما أعجب هذا أن يأتى شخص ليخلصك، فترفضه وترفض خلاصه. ومع ذلك يصر على أن يخلصك!!!! 
حتى الذين أغلقوا أبوابهم فى وجهه، صبر عليهم حتى خلصهم. كان فى محبته وفى طول أناته، لا ييأس من أحد…..جاء يعطى الرجاء لكل أحد، ويفتح باب الخلاص أمام الكل…."يعطى الرجاء حتى للأيدى المسترخية وللركب المخلعة" (عب 12:12). "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ" (مت 20:12). إنه جاء ليخلص، يخلص الكل. وكل هؤلاء مرضى وضعفاء وخطاة، ومحتاجون إليه. وهو قد قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ما جئت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مر 17:2). 
من أجل هذا، لم يجد المسيح غضاضة أن يحضر ولائم الخطاة والعشارين ويجالسهم ويأكل معهم ويجتذبهم إليه بالحب. ويقول للمرأة التى ضبطت فى ذات الفعل: "وأنا أيضًا لا أدينك" (يو 11:8) لأنه ما جاء ليدينها بل ليخلصها. 
 وهكذا قيل عنه إنه "محب للعشارين والخطاة" (مت 19:11). 
بل إنه جعل أحد هؤلاء العشارين رسوًلا من الأثنى عشر (متى). وأجتذب زكا رئيس العشارين للتوبة وزاره ليخلصه هو وأهل بيته، وقال: "اليوم حدث خلاص لأهل هذا البيت إذ هو أيضا إبن لإبراهيم" (لو 9:19). فتزمروا عليه قائلين: "أنه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ"  ولكنه كان يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 


​ إنه لم يحتقر الخطاة مطلقا، فالأحتقار لا يخلصهم! إنما يخلصهم الحب والأهتمام، والرعاية والأفتقاد، والعلاج المناسب…..العالم كله كان فى أيام المسيح "قصبة مرضوضة وفتيلة مدخنة". فهل لو العالم فسد وهلك، يتخلى عنه الرب؟! كلا… بل يعيده إلى صوابه. 
حتى الذين قالوا إصلبه، قدم لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وقال للآب وهو على الصليب: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 34:23). ولماذا قال: "أغفر لهم"؟….لأنه جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. ولهذا فتح باب الفردوس أمام اللص المصلوب معه….. 
لم يكن ينظر إلى خطايا الناس، إنما إلى محبته هو.لم ينظر إلى تعدياتنا، إنما إلى مغفرته التى لا تحد. أما تعدياتنا فقد جاء لكى يمحوها بدمه. وحينما كان ينظر إليها، كان يرى فيها ضعفنا. لذلك قال له المرتل: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب، يا رب من يثبت؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة" (مز 130). 


​إنه درس لنا، لكى لا نيأس، بل نطلب ما قد هلك. هناك حالات معقدة فى الخدمة نقول عنها: "لا فائدة فيها"، فنتركها ونهملها كأن لا حل لها، بل نقول إنها من نوع الشجرة التى لا تصنع ثمراً، فتقطع وتلقى فى النار (يو 10:3). أما السيد المسيح فلم ييأس مطلقاً، حتى من إقامة الميت الذى قال عنه أحباؤه إنه قد أنتن لأنه مات من أربعة أيام (يو 11). 
وهذا درس لنا أيضاً لكى نغفر لمن أساء إلينا. لأن الرب فى تخليصه ما قد هلك، إنما يغفر لمن أساء اليه. فالذى هلك هو خاطئ أساء إلى الله. والرب جاء يطلب خلاصه……!! كم ملايين والآف ملايين عاملهم الرب هكذا، بكل صبر وكل طول أناة، حتى تابوا وخلصوا. وبلطفه أقتادهم إلى التوبة (رو 4:2). 
كثيرون سعى الرب إليهم دون أن يفكروا فى خلاصهم.وضرب مثالاً لذلك: الخروف الضال، والدرهم المفقود (لو15). ومثال ذلك أيضا الذين يقف الله على بابهم ويقرع، لكى يفتحوا له (رؤ 20:3). وكذلك الأمم الذين ما كانوا يسعون إلى الخلاص، ولكن السيد المسيح جاء لكى يخلصهم  ويفتح لهم أبواب الإيمان. ويقول لعبده بولس: "إذهب فإنى سأرسلك بعيداً إلى الأمم" (أع21:22) لما ذكر القديس بولس هذه العبارة التى قالها له الرب صرخ اليهود عليه قائلين إنه: "لا يجوز أن يعيش" (أع 22:22).ولكن هداية الأمم كانت قصد المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 
جاء الرب يغير النفوس الخاطئة إلى أفضل.غير المؤمنين جاء يمنحهم الإيمان.والخاطئون جاء يمنحهم التوبة. والذين لا يريدون الخير جاء يمنحهم الإرادة. والذين رفضوه جاء يصالحهم ويصلحهم. وهكذا كان يجول يصنع خيراً (أع38:10). 
حتى المتسلط عليهم إبليس جاء ليعتقهم ويشفيهم. 


​لذلك نحن نناديه فى أوشية المرضى ونقول له: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء، ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيرى النفوس، وميناء الذين فى العاصف". كل هؤلاء لهم رجاء فى المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك….إنه عزاء الهالكين وأملهم. 
لذلك دعى أسمه "يسوع" أى المخلص، لأنه جاء يخلص. ولذلك فإن ملاك الرب المبشر ليوسف النجار، قال له عن العذراء القديسة: "ستلد أبناً، وتدعو أسمه يسوع، لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت 21:1). مجرد إسمه يحمل معنى رسالته التى جاء من أجلها، أنه جاء يخلص ما قد هلك……. 
جاء يبشر المساكين، يعصب منكسرى القلوب. ينادى للمسبيين بالعتق، وللمأسورين بالإطلاق"(إش 1:61). ما أحلاها بشرى جاء المسيح بها. لم يقدم للناس إلهاً جباراً يخافونه….بل قدم لهم أباً حنوناً يفتح لهم أحضانه، يلبسهم حلة جديدة. ويضع خاتماً فى أصبعهم، ويذبح لهم العجل المسمن (لو 15). إلهاً يخلصهم من خطاياهم، ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم. 
وهكذا أرتبط الخلاص بأسم المسيح وبعمله وفدائه. فإن كنت محتاجاً للخلاص، فأطلبه منه: يخلصك من عاداتك الخاطئة، ومن طبعك الموروث، ومن خطاياك المحبوبة، ومن كل نقائصك. ينضح عليك بزوفاه فتخلص، ويغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج. هذه هى صورة المسيح المحببة إلى النفس، الدافعة إلى الرجاء. 
فإن أردت أن تكون صورة المسيح، أفعل مثله. أطلب خلاص كل أحد. أفتقد سلامة أخوتك. وأولاً عليك أن تحب الناس كما أحبهم المسيح، وتبذل نفسك عنهم – فى حدود إمكاناتك – كما بذل المسيح. وتكون مستعداً أن تضحى بنفسك من أجلهم. بهذا تدخل فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتك. 
ثم أنظر ماذا كانت وسائل المسيح لأجل خلاص الناس. أستخدم طريقة التعليم، فكان يعظ ويكرز، ويشرح للناس الطريق السليم، حتى يسلكون بالروح وليس بالحرف. وأستخدم أيضاً أسلوب القدوة الصالحة. وبهذا ترك لنا مثالاً، حتى كما سلك ذاك، ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضاً 
( 1يو 6:2). وأستخدم المسيح الحب، وطول الأناة، والصبر على النفوس حتى تنضج. كما أستخدم الأتضاع والهدوء والوداعة. وأخيرًا بذل ذاته، مات عن غيره، حامًلا خطايا الكل……… 
فأفعل ما تستطيعه من كل هذا. وأشترك مع المسيح، على الأقل فى أن تطلب ما قد هلك، وتقدمه للمسيح يخلصه. 
وعلى الأقل قدم صلاة عن غيرك ليدخل الرب فى حياته ويخلصه. والصلاة بلا شك هى عمل فى إمكانك. ولا تكن عنيفاً ولا قاسياً فى معاملة الخطاة، بل تذكر قول الرسول: "أيها الأخوة إن انسيق إنسان، فأخذ فى زلة، فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" (غل 1:6). كما إستخدم الرب روح الوداعة فى طلب الناس وتخليصهم………. 
[/FONT]*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

يقول الأنبا إبرآم الأسقف الحالي:

*    يحتفل الأقباط بعيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك حسب التقويم القبطى. وكان هذا اليوم يوافق 25 **ديسمبر من كل عام حسب التقويم الرومانى *الذى سمى بعد ذلك بالميلادى , ولقد تحدد عيد ميلاد المسيح يوم 29 كيهك الموافق 25 ديسمبر وذلك فى مجمع نيقية عام 325 م. حيث يكون عيد ميلاد المسيح فى أطول ليلة وأقصر نهار (فلكياً) والتى يبدأ بعدها الليل القصير و النهار فى الزيادة, إذ بميلاد المسيح (نور العالم) يبدأ الليل فى النقصان والنهار (النور) فى الزيادة. هذا ما قاله القديس يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد المسيح "ينبغى أن ذلك (المسيح أو النور) يزيد وإنى أنا أنقص" (إنجيل يوحنا 30:3). ولذلك يقع عيد ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان (المولود قبل الميلاد الجسدى للسيد المسيح بستة شهور) فى 25 يونيو وهو أطول نهار وأقصر ليل يبدأ بعدها النهار فى النقصان والليل فى الزيادة.

*لكن فى عام 1582م أيام البابا جريجورى بابا روما، لاحظ العلماء أن يوم 25 ديسمبر (عيد الميلاد) ليس فى موضعه *أى أنه لا يقع فى أطول ليلة وأقصر نهار، بل وجدوا الفرق عشرة أيام. أى يجب تقديم 25 ديسمبر بمقدار عشرة أيام حتى يقع فى أطول ليل وأقصر نهار، وعرف العلماء أن سبب ذلك هو الخطأ فى حساب طول السنة (السنة= دورة كاملة للأرض حول الشمس) إذ كانت السنة فى التقويم اليوليانى تحسب على أنها 365 يومًا و 6 ساعات. ولكن العلماء لاحظوا أن الأرض تكمل دورتها حول الشمس مرة كل 365 يومًا و5 ساعات و48 دقيقة و46 ثانية أى أقل من طول السنة السابق حسابها (حسب التقويم اليوليانى) بفارق 11 دقيقة و14 ثانية ومجموع هذا الفرق منذ مجمع نيقية عام 325م حتى عام 1582 كان حوالى عشرة أيام، فأمر البابا جريجورى بحذف عشرة أيام من التقويم الميلادى (اليوليانى) حتى يقع 25 ديسمبر فى موقعه كما كان أيام مجمع نيقية، وسمى هذا التعديل *بالتقويم الغريغورى*, إذ أصبح يوم 5 أكتوبر 1582 هو يوم 15 أكتوبر فى جميع أنحاء إيطاليا. ووضع البابا غريغوريوس قاعدة تضمن وقوع عيد الميلاد (25 ديسمبر) فى موقعه الفلكى (أطول ليلة و أقصر نهار) وذلك بحذف ثلاثة أيام كل 400 سنة (لأن تجميع فرق ال11 دقيقة و 14 ثانية يساوى ثلاثة أيام كل حوالى 400 سنة), ثم بدأت بعد ذلك بقية دول أوروبا تعمل بهذا التعديل الذى وصل إلى حوالى 13 يومًا. *ولكن لم يعمل بهذا التعديل فى مصر إلا بعد دخول * *الأنجليز إليها فى أوائل القرن الماضي* (13 يوما من التقويم الميلادى) فأصبح 11 أغسطس هو 24 أغسطس. وفى تلك السنة أصبح *29 كيهك* (عيد الميلاد) يوافق يوم 7 يناير (بدلا من 25 ديسمبر كما كان قبل دخول الإنجليز إلى مصر أى قبل طرح هذا الفرق) *لأن هذا الفرق 13 يوما لم يطرح من التقويم القبطى. *

*أصل التقويم: *  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

أولا: التقويم القبطى: 
قال هيرودت المؤرخ الإغريقى (قبل الميلاد بحوالى ثلاثة قرون) عن التقويم القبطى (المصرى): [وقد كان قدماء المصريين هم أول من أبتدع حساب السنة وقد قسموها إلى 12 قسماً بحسب ما كان لهم من المعلومات عن النجوم، ويتضح لى أنهم أحذق من الأغارقة (اليونانيين)، فقد كان المصريون يحسبون الشهر ثلاثين يوماً ويضيفون خمسة أيام إلى السنة لكى يدور الفصل ويرجع إلى نقطة البداية] (عن كتاب التقويم وحساب الأبقطى للأستاذ رشدى بهمان). ولقد قسم المصريين (منذ أربعة آلف ومائتى سنة قبل الميلاد) السنة إلى 12 برجا فى ثلاثة فصول (الفيضان-الزراعة-الحصاد) طول كل فصل أربعة شهور، وقسموا السنة إلى أسابيع وأيام، وقسموا اليوم إلى 24 ساعة والساعة إلى 60 دقيقة والدقيقة إلى 60 ثانية وقسموا الثانية أيضا إلى 60 قسماً.  والسنة فى التقويم القبطى هى سنة نجمية شعرية أى مرتبطة بدورة نجم الشعرى اليمانية (Sirius) وهو ألمع نجم فى مجموعة نجوم كلب الجبار الذى كانوا يراقبون ظهوره الإحتراقى قبل شروق الشمس قبالة أنف أبو الهول التى كانت تحدد موقع ظهور هذا النجم فى يوم عيد الإله الغظيم عندهم، وهو يوم وصول ماء الفيضان إلى منف (ممفيس) قرب الجيزة. وحسبوا طول السنة (حسب دورة هذا النجم) 365 يوماً، ولكنهم لاحظوا أن الأعياد الثابتة الهامة عندهم لا تأتى فى موقعها الفلكى إلا مرة كل 1460 سنة، فقسموا طول السنة 365 على 1460 فوجدوا أن الحاصل هو 4/1 يوم فأضافوا 4/1 يوم إلى طول السنة ليصبح 365 يوماً وربع. أى أضافوا يوماً كاملا لكل رابع سنة (كبيسة). وهكذا بدأت العياد تقع فى موقعها الفلكى من حيث طول النهار والليل. وحدث هذا التعديل عندما أجتمع علماء الفلك من الكهنة المصريين (قبل الميلاد بحوالى ثلاثة قرون) فى كانوبس Canopus (أبو قير حاليا بجوار الأسكندرية) وأكتشفوا هذا الفرق وقرروا إجراء هذا التعديل فى المرسوم الشهير الذى أصدره بطليموس الثالث وسمى مرسوم كانوبس Canopus . 

*و شهور **السنة القبطية هى بالترتيب: توت, بابه, هاتور, كيهك, طوبة, أمشير, برمهات, برمودة, بشنس, بؤونة, أبيب, مسرى ثم الشهر الصغير (النسئ)* وهو خمسة أيام فقط (أو ستة أيام فى السنة الكبيسة). ومازالت هذه الشهور مستخدمة فى مصر ليس فقط على المستوى الكنسى بل على المستوى الشعبى أيضاً وخاصة فى الزراعة. ولقد حذف الأقباط كل السنوات التى قبل الأستشهاد وجعلوا هذا التقويم (المصرى) يبدأ بالسنة التى صار فيها دقلديانوس امبراطوراً  (عام 284 ميلادية) لأنه عذب وقتل مئات الآلاف من الأقباط , وسمى هذا التقويم بعد ذلك بتقويم الشهداء. 

*ثانياً: التقويم الميلادى *
كان يسمى بالتقويم الرومانى إذ بدأ بالسنة التى تأسست فيها مدينة روما (حوالى 750 سنة قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح Christmas). وكانت السنة الرومانية 304 يوما مقسمة إلى عشرة شهور , تبدأ بشهر مارس (على أسم أحد الآلهه الأغريقية) ثم أبريل (أى أنفتاح الأرض Aperire بنمو المزروعات والفواكه) ثم مايو (على أسم الآلهه Maia) ثم يونيو (أى عائلة أو أتحاد) ثم كوينتليوس (أى الخامس) ثم سكستس (السادس) ثم سبتمبر (أى السابع) ثم أكتوبر (الثامن) ثم نوفمبر (التاسع) ثم ديسمبر (العاشر) ثم أضاف الملك نوما بومبليوس (ثانى ملك بعد روماس الذى أسس روما) شهرى يناير (على أسم الإله Janus ) وفبراير Februa (أى أحتفال لوقوع أحتفال عيد التطهير فى منتصفه) وبذلك أصبح طول السنة الرومانية 12 شهراً (365 يوماً). ثم فى القرن الأول قبل الميلاد (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) لوحظ أن الأعياد لا تقع فى موقها الفلكى , فكلف الأمبراطور يوليوس أحد أشهر علماء الفلك المصريين وهو سوسيجينيس Sosigene لتعديل التقويم ليصبح مثل التقويم المصرى فى وقته , حتى تعود الأعياد الإغريقية الثابتة فى مواقعها الفلكية وذلك بإضافة ربع يوم إلى طول السنة الرومانية 365 يوما وربع (مثل التقويم المصرى) وسمى هذا التقويم بالتقويم اليوليانى وذلك بإضافة يوم كل رابع سنة (السنة الكبيسة) لتصبح 366 يوماً. وهذا التقويم عدل بعد ذلك فى أيام البابا غريغوريوس الرومانى بطرح 3 أيام كل 400 سنة وسمى بالتقويم الجريجورى.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

وفى القرن السادس الميلادى نادى الراهب الإيطالى ديونيسيوس أكسيجونوس بوجوب أن تكون السنة (وليس اليوم) التى ولد فيها السيد يسوع المسيح هى سنة واحد وكذلك بتغير إسم التقويم الرومانى ليسمى التقويم الميلادى بأعتبار أن السيد المسيح ولد عام 754 لتأسيس مدينة روما بحسب نظرية هذا الراهب. وهكذا ففى عام 532 ميلادية (أى1286 لتأسيس روما) بدأ العالم المسيحى بأستخدام التقويم الميلادى بجعل عام 1286 لتأسيس مدينة روما هى سنة 532 ميلادية (وإن كان العلماء قد إكتشفوا أن المسيح ولد حوالى عام 750 لتأسيس مدينة روما وليس عام 754 ولكنهم لم يغيروا التقويم حفاظاً على أستقراره إذ كان قد أنتشر فى العالم كله حينذاك). 

وهكذا أصبح التقويم الميلادى هو السائد فى العالم وسميت السنة التى ولد فيها السيد االمسيح بسنة الرب , وهذه السنة هى التى تنبا عنها أشعياء النبى (أش 1:61 ,2) وسماها سنة الرب المقبولة (سنة اليوبيل فى العهد القديم) إشارة إلى سنوات العهد الجديد المملوءة خلاصا وفرحا بمجئ الرب متجسداً ليجدد طبيعتنا ويفرح قلوبنا ويشفى المنكسرى القلوب, وينادى للمأسوريين (روحياً) بالاطلاق وللعمى (روحياً) بالبصر , ويرسل المنسحقين فى الحرية. وهذه هى سنة الرب التى تكلم عنها السيد المسيح نفسه قائلاً لليهود: "إنه اليوم قد تم (بميلاده) هذا المكتوب" (أنجيل لوقا 16:4). 

فلنسبح ميلاد المخلص قائلين مع الملائكة: "المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو14:2).

*

*​ 
*# مقال آخر يتناول هذا الموضوع باستفاضة:*

تعتمد الكنيسة القبطية في حساب أعيادها علي التقويم القبطي الموروث من أجدادنا الفراعنة ومعمول به منذ دخول المسيحية مصر، أما الكنائس الشرقية فتعمل بالتقويم اليولياني المأخوذ عن التقويم القبطي، بينما الكنائس الغربية تعمل وفق التقويم الغريغوري الذي هو التقويم اليولياني المعدل.

*التقويم القبطي : *

التقويم القبطي هو التقويم الفرعوني أقدم تقويم في الأرض، إذ يرجع علي الأقل إلي عام 4241 ق م. وقد أتخذ المصري القديم أساس تقويمه نجم الشعري اليمانية المسمى باليونانية سيريون " Seirios " وأسماه بالمصرية "سيدت"، وهو ألمع نجم في السماء ينتمى كوكبه إلي مجموعة الدب الأكبر ويبعد حوالي 8.5 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض وشروقه الاحتراقي علي الأفق الشرقي قبل شروق الشمس وهو يوم وصول فيضان النيل إلي العاصمة "منف"، فحسبوا الفترة بين ظهوره مرتين فوجدوها 365 يوم وربع اليوم، وقسموها إلي ثلاثة فصول كبيرة وهي:
1 – فصل الفيضان " آخت "
2 – فصل البذور " برت
3 – فصل الحصاد " شمو "​ثم قسموا السنة إلي 12 شهراً؛ كل شهر 30 يوما، ثم أضافوا المدة الباقية وهي خمسة أيام وربع يوم وجعلوها شهرا وأسموه الشهر الصغير أو النسي علي أن يكون عدد أيامه خمسة أيام كل ثلاث سنوات وسميت سنوات بسيطة وإجمالي عدد أيامها 365 يوماً، وفي السنة الرابعة يكون عدد أيامه ستة أيام وسميت بالسنة الكبيسة وإجمالي عدد أيامها 366 يوماً.

وهذا التقسيم دقيق جدا بالنسبة للسنة الزراعية، ولهذا السبب أتخذه المصريين للعمل به ولم يتخذوا الشمس أساسا لتقويمهم، مع أنهم عرفوها منذ القدم وقدسوها ليس فقط، بل وعبدوها أيضاً "الإله رع" الذي أدخلوا أسمه حتى في تركيب بعض أسماء ملوكهم مثل خفرع ـ ومنقرع ـ ومن كاو رع ـ ورعمسيس " إبن رع ". كذلك في أسماء مدنهم وقراهم مثل القاهرة " كاهي رع " أي أرض رع ـ المطرية أو البطرية أي بيت رع ـ ومدينة رعمسيس في أرض جاسان (خر 1: 11 تك 47: 11، خر 12: 27، عد 33: 3 ؛6).

*التقويم اليولياني :*

كانت السنة الرومانية سنة شمسية ومقسمة إلي اثنى عشر شهرا وعدد أيامها 365 وظلت هكذا إلي عهد الأمبراطور يوليوس قيصر الذي لاحظ اختلاف هذا التقويم عن التقويم المصري، ففي عام 45 ق م أصدر أمره لعالم فلكي من الإسكندرية يسمي سوسيجينس Sosigenc بأن يجعل يوم 25 مارس ( أزار) أول الاعتدال الربيعي فجعل السنة الرومانية كالسنة المصرية تماماً وعدد أمامها 365 يوماً و6 ساعات "ربع اليوم"، معتمدا في حسابه علي دورة الأرض حول الشمس.

وجعل السنة تتكون من 12 شهرا فقط، بأن جعل يناير 31 يوماً، وفبراير 30 يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة و29 يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، ومارس 31 يوماً، وأبريل 30 يوماً، مايو 31 يوماً، ويونيو 30 يوماً، ويوليو 30 يوماً، وأغسطس 30 يوماً، وسبتمبر 30 يوماً، وأكتوبر 31 يوماً، ونوفمبر 30 يوماً، وديسمبر 31 يوماً.

لما تولي أغسطس قيصر أستبدل أسم الشهر الثامن الذي يلي يوليو باسم أغسطس تخليدا لذكراه وجعل عدد أيامه31 يوماً، جاعلا فبراير 28 يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، و29 يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة. وظل استعمال هذا التقويم ساريا في الشرق والغرب حتى قام البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما سنة 1582 الذي لاحظ وجود خطأ في الأعياد الثابتة بسبب أن التقويم اليولياني الشمسي بنقص عن التقويم القبطي الشعري 11 دقيقة، 14 ثانية وأصبح هذا القرق 10 أيام حتي أواخر الفرن 16 فعمل علي تصحيحه، وهو ما عرف فيما بعد بالتعدبل الغريغوري أوالتقويم الغريغوري الذي عمل بمقتضاه الغرب إلي يومنا هذا.

*التقويم الغريغوري:*

لاحظ البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما اختلاف موعد الأعياد الثابتة ناتج من استخدام التقويم اليولياني عما كان في أيام مجمع نيقية الذي أساسه التقويم القبطي سنة 325 م، بما قدر بعشرة أيام، لأن الاعتدال الربيعي بعد أن كان 21 مارس (أزار) الموافق 25 برمهات في أيام مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م أصبح يقع في يوم 11 مارس (أزار) في سنة 1825م. فلجأ لعلماء اللاهوت ليعرف السبب فأقروا ليس لديهم سبب لاهوتي أو كنسي لأن الأمر يرجع إلي الفلك، فرجع لعلماء الفلك ولاسيما الفلكيان ليليوس Lilius وكلفيوس Calvius فعللوابأن السبب مرجعه إلي أن الأرض تستغرق في دوراتها حول الشمس دورة واحدة ما يساوي 365 يوماً، 5 ساعات، 48 دقيقة، 46 ثانية، بينما كان يحسب في التقويم اليولياني 365 يوماً، 6 ساعات، فقط أي بفرق يساوي 11 دقيقة، 14 ثانية، ويتجمع هذا الفرق مكوناً يوماً واحداً كل 128 سنة. وهذه الأيام تجمعت منذ مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م إلي سنة 1825 م إلي عشرة أيام.

ولما استقر البابا غريغوريوس علي علاج هذا الخطأ، فقرر علماء الفلك أجراء هذا التعديل: بأن نام الناس ليلة 5 أكتوبر استيقظوا صباح اليوم التالي علي أنه 15 أكتوبر لتلافي العشرة أيام التي تجمعت من أيام مجمع نيقية. كما ننام نحن عند ضبط الساعة الصيفية بإرجاع الساعة إلي الخلف ونعود ننام لنرد الساعة مرة أخري عند بدء التوقيت الشتوي.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

كما وضعت قاعدة لضمان عدم زيادة هذه الأيام في المستقبل بحذف 3 أيام من كل 400 سنة لأن كل 400 سنة تحتوي علي 100 سنة كبيسة حسب التقويم اليولياني الذي يحسب السنة الرابعة كبيسة بلا قيد أو شرط.

أما التقويم الغريغوري فقرر عدم احتساب سنة القرن " التي تحتوي علي الصفرين من اليمين في الأحاد والعشرات " أنها كبيسة ما لم تقبل هذه السنة القرنية القسمة علي 400 "أربعمائة" بدون باقي، وعلي ذلك تكون سنة 1600، 2000 كبيسة في كلا من التقويم اليولياني والغريغوري، أما السنوات 1700،1800،1900، فتكون كبيسة في التقويم اليولياني وتكون بسيطة في التقويم الغريغوري.

معنى ذلك أن يكون هناك فرق بين التقويم اليولياني والتقويم الغريغوري ثلاثة أيام كل 400 سنة. كل وهذا لضمان رجوع الاعتدال الربيعي وكذلك الأعياد الثابتة إلي ما كان عليه أيام مجمع نيقية. 

هذا هو السبب الذي جعل عيد الميلاد عند الغرب 25 ديسمبر. وأما عند الشرق 7 يناير حسب تقويمهم اليولياني. وجدير بالذكر ان هذا الفرق قد أصبح إلي يومنا هذا 13 يوما وسوف يزداد هذا الفرق في المستقبل فماذا يفعل الغرب؟!

أما نحن الأقباط فنعيد بالتقويم القبطي ليلة 29 كيهك كل ثلاث سنوات وذلك في السنوات البسيطة أي التي تقبل القسمة علي 4 ويكون الباقي 3. ثم في السنة الرابعة التي تقبل القسمة علي 4 بدون باقي فنعيد ليلة 28 كيهك لتكون فترة الحمل الفعلية بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهي تسعة أشهر كاملة من عيد البشارة 29 برمهات حتي موعد عيد الميلاد وهي "275 يوما" حسب تقويمنا القبطي ويوافق هذا التاريخ ما يوافق من هذين التقويمين لأن من شأن هذا الأختلاف أن يحدث يوما كاملا كل 128 سنة مما يجعله يرحل اليوم المقابل له في التقويم الغربي يوم واحد كاملا.

فإذا جاء عيد الميلاد 28 كيهك "7يناير" تكون ليلة 28 هي عشية العيد ويقرأ في القداس مساءً قراءات 29 كيهك ويكون يوم 29 "8 يناير" هو العيد ويقام فية القداس صباحا ويقرأ فيه أيضا قراءات 29 كيهك، حتي لو كان يوم أحد، وفي البرامون 27 كيهك "6 يناير تقرأ فصول 28 كيهك.

إذا جاء يوم 30 كيهك يوم أحد تقرأ فصول 30 كيهك ولا تقرأ فصول الأحد الخامس لأنها تتكرر ولا تناسب ثاني أيام العيد.

*عيد الميلاد المجيد مناسباته :*

29 عيد الميلاد المجيد. وذلك في السنوات البسيطة التي تقبل القسمة على أربعة ويكون هناك باقي ويكون عدد أيام شهر النسي 5 أيام. أما في السنوات الكبيسة والتي تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باقي. فيكون عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك، لأن شهر النسي يكون 6 أيام. وذلك حتى تظل مدة الحمل بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهى (275 يوما) وهى فترة الحمل الطبيعية وهى الفترة بين عيد البشارة 29 برمهات وعيد الميلاد، وهذا يتكرر كل أربعة سنوات قبطية ولا دخل لنا بالتقويم الميلادي اليولياني أو الغريغوري.
java******:popUp('../../friend.php?id=' + escape(window.********.href),'');​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*إبصاليات الميلاد على مدار الأسبوع بين الواطس والآدام:
ابصالية اليوم :*​
إبصالية من كلمة” إبصالى” اليونانية ومعناها ترتيلة وهى موزونة فى اللغة القبطية حسب لحن آدام أو واطس. ويلاحظ أن الإبصالية مقسمة الى أرباع وكل ربع مكون من أربعة استيخونات (استيخون يعنى جملة). وغالباً ما تكون أوائل الارباع فى الإبصاليات مرتبة على الحروف الهجائية اليونانية والقبطية.
طريقة ترتيل الابصاليات تختلف عن طريقة ترتيل الهوسات، فالهوسات طريقتها ثابتة أما الإبصاليات فنغمتها تتغير مرتين فى الإسبوع، فأيام الاحد والاثنين والثلاثاء نغمة ادام(و هى نغمة قصيرة) وباقى الأيام نغمة واطس (وهى نغمة مطولة)، فتوجد للإبصالية نغمات اخرى مثل النغمة السنوي والكيهكى والفرايحى.
الإبصاليات مرتبة على ايام الاسبوع السبعة فلكل يوم إبصالية خاصة وهى تعتبر توسلاً وصلاة تمارسها الكنيسة منذ فجرها الاول.[CENTER 
]*إبصالية يوم الأحد آدام:*​[/CENTER]

http://www.4shared.com/file/73055828...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم الإثنين آدام:​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/73053176...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم الثلاثاء آدام:​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/73053179...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم الأربعاء واطس:​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/77149758...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم الخميس واطس:​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/73054048...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم الجمعة واطس:*​http://www.4shared.com/file/73055826...ified=57b00bc9
*إبصالية يوم السبت واطس:​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/73055829...ified=57b00bc9


:download:


المصدر :

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26902

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بالصوم والصلاة تحدث المعجزات 

:download:
جدال دينى بين يهودى ونائب البطريرك أمام الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ينتهى بنقل جبل

 من هوالأنبا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونين المعروف بإبن المقفع ؟ ​وحدث أن وزير المعز اليهودى الذى أسلم يعقوب إبن كلس كان له صديق يهودى إسمه موسى وحصل على نعم ورزق وفير من الخليفة لأجل صداقته لوزيره فلما رأى محبة الخليفة للبطرك ومركزه عنده إشتعلت الغيرة فى قلبه وحسده وأعد خطه شريرة فقال للمعز : " أنا أريد أن تحضر البطريرك واجادله بين يديك (أمامك) ليظهر لك حقيقة دينه "  فلم يقل المعز للبطريرك ما قاله موسى بالضبط ولم يعٌرضه لهذ المناقشه حتى لا تهتز مكانته لمحبته له فقال له : " إن رأيت أن تحضر أحد أولادك الأساقفه يجادل اليهودى فإفعل " فإتفقوا على يوم يحضروا فيه لمناقشه اليهودى .
وإجتمعوا فى اليوم المحدد وكان من حاضر مع الأساقفة أسقف الأشمونيين قديس وعالم بالكتب المقدسة إسمه ساويرس ويعرف بإبن المقفع وكان كاتبا ينسخ الكتب المقدسة ويعمل فى دواوين الدولة وهذا الأسقف له حوادث وأخبار وتاريخه نسقه بعد مماته الأسقف ميخائيل الذى كان أسقفاً لمدينة صان الحجر ( محافظة الشرقية حاليا ) وهو مؤرخ شهير لكتاب تاريخ البطاركة ويوجد منه نسخة موجودة باللغة الاتينية جمع وتأليف المؤرخ رنودوت ولم يرسم ساويرس إلا فى عهد الأنبا أفرايم القصيرة (4)  وأعطاه الرب نعمة وقوة فى اللسان العربى حتى أنه كتب كتباٌ كثيرة وميامر ومجادلات (5) وكثيراً ما كان يجادل قضاة من شيوخ المسلمين بأمر من المعتز فأفحمهم بقوة حجته ومناورته وشدة المنطق والفلسفة والبلاغة التى كان يتكلم بها 
وحدث فى إحدى هذه المجادلات أنه كان يجلس عند قاضى القضاة من شيوخ المسلمين وأئمتهم فعبر أمامهم كلب وكان يوم الجمعة وكان كثير من الناس مجتمعين فقال قاضى القضاة : " ما قولك يا سويرس فى أمر هذا الكلب أهو نصرانى أم مسلم ؟ " فقال له : " إسأله فهو يجيبك عن نفسه" فقال له القاضى : " هل الكلب يتكلم  ؟ " ولكن نريدك أنت أن تقول لنا " فقال : " نعم لهذا يجب أن نجرب هذا الكلب وذلك ان اليوم يوم الجمعة والنصارى يصوموا ولا ياكلوا فيه لحم فإذا إنتظروا فى العشيه يشربوا النبيذ والمسلمين لا يصوموا ولا يشربوا النبيذ وياكلوا اللحم فضعوا أمام الكلب لحماً ونبيذاً فإن أكل اللحم فهو مسلم وإن لم ياكله وشرب النبيذ فهو نصرانى " فلما سمعوا كلامه تعجبوا من حكمته وقوة حجته وتركوه فى خزى شديد .
الأنبا ساويرس إبن المقفع أمام المعز​وفى اليوم المختار ذهب إلى قصر المعز الأنبا أفرآم ومعه الأنبا ساويرس إبن المقفع فجلسوا فى حضرة الخليفة المعز وجلسوا صامتين مدة طويلة حتى قال لهم المعز : " تكلموا فيما إجتمعتم من أجله " ووجه نظره إلى البطرك قائلاً : " قل لنائبك أن يقول ما عنده " فقال البطرك للأسقف : " تكلم يا ولدى فإن الرب يوفقك " .. فقال الأسقف للملك المعز : " لا يجوز الكلام مع رجل يهودى جاهل أمام أمير المؤمنين " فقال له اليهودى : " أنت تحط من قدرى وتعيبنى وتقول فى حضرة أمير المؤمنين إنى جاهل "  فقال له الأسقف الأنبا ساويرس إذا ظهر الحق لأمير المؤمنين فلا تغضب " 
فقال المعز : " لا يجوز أن يغضب أحد فى المجادلة بل ينبغى للمجادلين أن يقول كل واحد منهم ما عنده ويوضح حجته كيفما شاء " فقال الأسقف أنا لم أشهد عليك يا يهودى بالجهل بل نبى كبير جليل عند الرب هو الذى شهد بذلك ".. قال له اليهودى : " ومن هو هذا النبى ؟ " .. قال له : " أشعياء النبى الذى قال فى أول كتابه عن الرب : الثور يعرف قانية والحمار عرف مزود سيده أما إسرائيل فلم يعرفنىوالشعب الجاهل لم يفهمنى  " فقال المعز لموس اليهودى : " هل هذا صحيح ؟ " قال : " نعم هذا مكتوب " قال الأسقف : " أليس الرب هو القائل أن البهائم والدواب أفهم واعقل منكم ولا يجوز لى أن أخاطب فى مجلس أمير المؤمنين دام عزته منْ تكون البهائم والحيوانات أعقل منه وقد وصفه الرب بالجهل " فأعجب المعز بالجدال وأمرهم بالإنصراف 
وإستحكمت العداوة بين الفريقين وأصبحت نفس الوزير اليهودى مريرة من الغضب وذهب ليبحث عن ثغرة فى الإنجيل لأن الأقباط تغلبوا على اليهودى عند المعز وبعد بضعة ايام دخل الوزير اليهودى عند المعز وقال : " مكتوب فى إنجيل النصارى: من كان فيه إيمان مثل حبة خردل فإنه يقول للجبل إنتقل وإسقط فى البحر فيفعل والنص الإنجبلى هو: لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل إنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل ( متى 17 ك 20 ) فليرى أمير المؤمنين رأيه فى مطالبتهم بتنفيذ هذا القول لأنه من المستحيل أن يتم هذا وإنه كذب فإن هم لم يفعلوا فلنفعل بهم ما يستحقوه على إيمانهم الكاذب " فلنختبر النصارى بهذا القول ولنا فى ذلك إحدى فائدتين فإن صح زعمهم به فهذا جبل مكتنف القاهرة سمى فيما بعد بالمقطم (6) وإذا إبتعد عنها كان هوائها أنقى ومناخها أجمل ونكسب مكاناً نبنى فوقه المدينه ونوسعها , وإن لم يصح كان المسلمون أولى بمساكن هؤلاء الكفرة والإستيلاء على أملاكهم وإذا طردناهم ومحونا أثرهم من الوجود ويبقى لا ذنب علينا من قبل الله .
فوافقه المعز وأرسل فى طلب الأنبا أبرآم البطريرك وقال له : " ماذا تقول فى هذا الكلام , هو فى إنجيلكم أم لا ؟ " فقال البطريرك : " نعم هو فيه " قال له : " هوذا أنتم نصارى ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات فى هذه البلاد وأريد أن تحضر لى واحد منهم تظهر هذه الآية على يدية وأنت يا مقدمهم ( رئيسهم ) يجب أن يكون فيك هذا الفعل وإلا أفنيكم وأمحيكم بالسيف أو أمامك ثلاثه لتختار إما قبول الإسلام أنت والنصارى أو هجر البلاد ( طرد الأقباط من البلاد) أو نقل جبل الشرقى  [*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تحكي السجلات المسيحية أن جبل المقطم في فترة العهد الفاطمي منذ عام‏969‏ م كان يسمي الجبل الشرقي وطلب المعز لدين الله الفاطمي من الأنبا أبرام السرياني بطريرك الأقباط نقل الجبل الشرقي ] [/FONT]*( سمى بعد ذلك بالمقطم (7)  " ( المساحة الأرض المسطحة التى نقل الجبل الذى نقل منها وإستغلها المعز فى إنشاء القاهرة أنظر أسفل الصفحة حاشية(8).. حينئذ ذهل البطرك وخاف خوفاً عظيماً ولم يدرى بماذا يجيبه وألهمة الرب فقال : " إمهلنى ثلاثة أيام حتى أبحث وأطلب من الرب إله السماء أن يطيب ويسر قلب أمير المؤمنين على عبيده " .. وعاد البابا إلى منزلة بمصر وأحضر الكهنة والآراخنة بمصر وجميع الشعب القبطى وعرفهم ما حدث وهو يبكى .
وجزع النصارى لهذا النبأ ولبس كبارهم وصغارهم المسوح وفرشوا الرماد وذروا التراب على رؤوسهم وصرخ الشيوخ والأطفال إلى الرب وألقت الأمهات المرضعات صغارهن بلا رضاعة أمام الكنائس وصعد العويل والصراخ إلى الرب من كل حدب وصوب (9) 
 وحدث أنه كان فى بابليون (مصر القديمة) مجموعة من رهبان وادى هبيب (وادى النطرون) فأمرهم ألا يرحلوا إلى ديرهم ويمكثوا لمدة ثلاث ايام لمداومة الصلاة فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقصر الشمع المعروفة بالكنيسة المعلقة ليلاً ونهاراً فظلوا ثلاثة أيام ولياليها فى صوم وصلاة .
أما البطريرك صام صوماً إنقطاعياً فى الكنيسة المعلقة ولم يفطر طيلة النهار من الليل إلى الليل يأكل خبزاً وملحاً وماء يسير وظل واقفاً فى صلاه يبكى وتنهمر دموعه بين يدى الرب كل تلك الأيام ولياليها وفقد القوة على الحركة ولكنه جاهد فى الصلاه أكثر وفى صباح اليوم الثالث سقط البطرك القديس على الأرض من تعبه وحزن قلبه وصيامه الشديد وغفى غفوه قصيرة فرأى السيدة العذراء الطاهرة مارت مريم وهى تقول له بوجه فرح : " ما الذى أصابك " ..  فقال لها : " أنظرى حزنى يا سيدتى فإن ملك هذه الأرض هددنى قائلاً إن لم تفعل آية ومعجزة وتنقل جبل سأقتل جميع النصارى فى مصر وأبيدهم من خلافتى جميعاً بحد السيف "  .. 
فقالت له السيدة العذراء :" لا تخاف فإنى نظرت إلى دموعك التى ذرفتها وسكبتها فى كنيستى هذه , قم الآن وأترك المكان وأخرج من باب درب الحديد الذى يؤدى إلى السوق الكبير وفيما أنت خارج ستجد إنسان على كتفه جرة مملوءه ماء وستعرفة من علامته أنه بعين واحدة فإمسكه فهو الذى سوف تظهر عليه العلامه على يديه " فإستيقظ البطريرك فى الحال وهو مرتعب وكان جالساً على
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 الأرض فنهض بسرعة ولم يدع أحد يعلم بإستيقاظه وخروجه وذهب فى الطريق الذى ذكرته السيدة العذراء حتى وصل إلى الباب فوجده مغلقاً فشك فى قلبه وقال : " اظن أن الشيطان لعب بى " ثم دعا البواب ففتح له فأول من دخل من الباب كان هو الرجل الذى ذكرت علامته السيدة العذراء له فمسكه وقال له بمطاونه وظل يربطه بعلامة الصليب قائلاً : " من جهه الرب , إرحم هذا الشعب ثم أخبره ما حدث فى إجتماعهم بالكنيسة المعلقه " 
*العذراء تظهر للأنبا إبرأم فى كنيستها المعلقة بمصر القديمة وتخبرة عن القديس سمعان*
*الذى سينقل الرب على يدية جبل المقطم بالإيمان *​فقال له الرجل : " إغفر لى يا أبى فإنى إنسان خاطئ مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس ولم أبلغ هذا الحد ( يقصد من القداسة ) " وعندما قال له ذلك اخبره البطريرك بما قالته السيدة العذراء مريم عند ظهورها له ثم قال له ما صناعتك وعملك فأراد أن يخفى أمره ولا يرد على السؤال فجعل عليه الصليب وربطه بالحروم بألا يخفى شيئاً ويحكى له قصة حياته وألا يكتم شئ – فقال : " أنا رجل دباغ (10) ومن الألقاب الأخرى التى أطلقت عليه سمعان الخراز (10)  وهذه عينى التى التى تراها أنا قلعتها من أجل وصية الرب فعندما نظرت لما ليس لى فى شهوة ورأيت إنى ماضى إلى الجحيم بسببها (11) ففكرت وقلت الأصلح لى أن أمضى من هذه الحياة بعين واحدة إلى المسيح خير من أمضى إلى الجحيم بعينين وأنا فى هذا المكان أعمل أجيراً لرجل دباغ وفى كل يوم آكل خبزاً قليلاً وبباقى أجرتى أتصدق للفقراء والمساكين نساء ورجال (12).. حتى هذا الماء الذى أحمله - أحمله لهم كل يوم قبل أن أمضى إلى شغلى وعملى وهم قوم فقراء ليست لهم قدرة على شراء الماء من السقا وأقوم فى مثل هذه الساعة المبكرة من كل صباح لأملأ جرتى ماء وأوزعها على الكهول والمرضى الذين أقعدتهم الشيخوخة أو المرض عن القدرة على إستجلاب الماء لأنفسهم , 
ولما أنتهى من خدمتى هذه أعيد قربتى إلى البيت وأذهب إلى عملى (13)– وباقى النهار أعمل دباغاً فى المدبغة وليلى قائم أصلى (14) وهذه هى حياتى وأنا أطلب منك يأبى ألا تحكى ما أخبرتك به لأحد فليست لى مقدره على تحمل مجد الناس بل الذى أقوله لك إفعله أخرج أنت وكهنتك وشعبك كله إلى الجبل الذى يقول لك الملك عنه ومعكم الأناجيل والصلبان والمجامر والشمع الكبير وليقف الملك وعسكره والمسلمين فى جانب وأنت وشعبك فى الجانب الآخر وأنا خلفك واقف فى وسط الشعب بحيث لا يعرفنى احد وإقرأ أنت وكهنتك وصيحوا قائلين : يارب إرحم .. يارب إرحم ساعة طويلة ثم إصدر أمراً بالسكوت والهدوء وتسجد ويسجدون كلهم معك وأنا أسجد معكم من غير أن يعرفنى أحد وإفعل هكذا ثلاث مرات وكل مرة تسجد وتقف ثم تصلب على الجبل فسترى مجد الرب " .. فلما قال هذا القول هدأت نفس البطريرك بما سمعه .
وجمع البطريرك الشعب وذهبوا إلى الخليفة المعز وقالوا له : " أخرج إلى الجبل " فأمر جميع عساكره ومشيريه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وحكماؤه ووزراؤه وكتبته وجميع موظفين الدولة بالخروج وضربت الأبواق وخرج الخليفه ورجاله وفى مقدمتهم موسى اليهودى .. وفعل البابا كما قال سمعان الدباغ ووقف المعز ورجاله فى جانب وجميع النصارى فى جانب آخر ووقف سمعان الرجل السقى خلف البطرك بثيابه الرثه ولم يكن فى الشعب يعرفه إلا البطرك وحده وصرخوا يارب إرحم مرات كثيرة ثم أمرهم البابا بالسكوت وسجد على الأرض وسجدوا جميعا معه ثلاث مرات وكل مره يرفع راسه يصلب على الجبل كان الجبل
 يرتفع عن الأرض وظهرت الشمس من تحته فإذا سجدوا نزل الجبل وإلتصق بالأرض وحدثت زلزله إرتجت لها كل جهات الأرض – فخاف المعز خوفاً عظيماً وصاح المعز ورجاله : " الله أكبر لا إله غيرك " وطلب المعز من البطرك أن يكف عن ذلك لئلا تنقلب المدينة رأساً على عقب ثم قال المعز بعد ثالث مرة يا بطرك عرفت أن دينكم هو الصحيح بين الأديان فلما سكن الناس وهدأوا إلتفت البابا خلفه يبحث عن سمعان الدباغ الرجل القديس فلم يجده (15) ثم قال المعز للبطرك أنبا أفرآم : " تمنى أى أمنية " فقال البابا : " أتمنى أن يثبت الرب دولتك ويعطيك النصر على أعدائك " وسكت البطرك فكرر المعز ما قاله ثلاث مرات وأخيراً قال : " لا بد أن تتمنى على شئ – 
فقال البطرك إذا كان لا بد فأنا أسأل مولانا أن يأمر إن أمكن من بناء كنيسة الشهيد العظيم ابو مرقورة فى مصر القديمة لأنها لما هدموها لم يكن بإمكاننا أن نبنيها مرة أخرى وحولوها شونة قصب – والمعلقة بقصر الشمع إنهدمت حوائطها وظهرت الشروخ فيها فطلب الإذن بترميمها وإعادة ما تهدم منها " فأمر المعز فى الحال بأن يكتب سجل ( أمر مكتوب من الخليفة) بالتصريح له بذلك – فلما قرأ سجل الخليفة عند أرض كنيسة القديس مرقورة لتبيه المسلمين فإجتمع أوباش الناس ( العامة) فعاد البطرك للمعز وأخبره بما حدث فغضب لذلك فركب حصانه فى الحال ومعه عساكره حتى وصل إلى مكان الكنيسة فوقف وأمر بحفر الأساس فحفر بسرعة كبيرة وجمعوا البنايين وحملت إليه الحجارة من كل مكان بأمر الملك المعز وبدأوا يبنون فلم يجسر أحد أن ينطق بكلمة إلا شيخ واحد كان يجمع هؤلاء الباعة فى الجامع ويصلى بهم ويحرضهم ويدفعهم لهذه الأعمال – 
فألقى هذا الشيخ نفسه فى حفرة أساس الكنيسة وقال : " أريد اليوم ان أموت على إسم الله ولن أدع أحداً يبنى هذه الكنيسة " ولم يكن المعز موجوداً فذهب إلى هناك وأمر بأن ترمى الحجارة ويبنى فوقه فلما بدأ العمال برمى الجير والحجارة عليه أراد أن يقوم ويهرب فلم يسمحوا له جنود المعز بذلك لأن المعز أمر بدفنه فى الأساس الذى رمى نفسه فيه – ولما راى البابا القبطى ذلك نزل عن دابته وذهب إلى المعز يترجاه حتى يعفوا عنه وظل يترجاه والعمال يرمون فوقه الحجارة والطوب حتى أمر بإصعادة من الأساس وبمجرد أن لمست قدمة سطح الأرض حتى جرى وأفلت بعد أن أشرف على الموت وعاد المعز إلى قصره فلم يجسر أحد من المسلمين أن ينطق بحرف واحد إلى أن إنتهى بناء كنيسة الشهيد أبى سيفين وكذلك رمم وأصلح الكنيسة المعلقة وبنا كل الكنائس التى تحتاج إلى بناء أو تكملة وكذلك كنائس الإسكندرية بنا فيها أماكن كثيرة ولم يعترضه أحد  من المسلمين .
وقد أكد أبو المكارم حادثة إعادة بناء الكنائس السابقة فى زمن الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى (16) أما جاك تاجر فى كتابه أقباط ومسلمون (17): " ويؤكد المؤرخون النصارى أن المعجزه حدثت بالفعل (18) وأن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الخليفة أبدى دهشته وأمر بإعادة بناء جميع الكنائس المخربة ثم أرسل فى طلب كبار الأقباط والعلماء المسلمين وأمر بقراءة الإنجيل والقرآن أمامه , ولما إستمع إلى النصين , ما كان منه إلا أن أمر بهدم المسجد القائم أمام كنيسة أبو شنودة وبناء كنيسة مكانه وتوسيع كنيسة أبى سيفين وترميمها 
وأنفق أموالاً كثيرة فلم يتمكن من ان يعطى الإسكندرانيين الألف دينار التى من المعتاد أن يدفعها البطرك لدعم كنائس الإسكندرية حسب التعهد الذى يقوم به كل بطرك قبل رسامته وبعد أن سألوه وطالبوا بالمبلغ كثيراً إتفق معهم على أن يعطيهم كل سنة 500 دينار وحل السلام محل الثورة والحرب , فإمتلأ قلب الأنبا ابرآم طمأنينة على شعبه الأمين (19) ومن أسباب السلام الذى حل على الكنيسة هو ما قيل عن الخليفة المعز نفسه (20) 
*كما ذكر الفريد بتلر - ص 78 ، ص 79  : " سمع الخليفة المعز مؤسس القاهرة كثيرا عن حياة النصارى الروحية وعن إخلاصهم ليسوع وعن الأمور العجيبة التي يحويها كتابهم المقدس فأرسل لكبيرهم وأرسل لكبير الشيوخ وأمر بإجراء تلاوة رسمية للإنجيل ثم للقرآن وبعد أن سمع كلاهما بعناية شديدة قال بمنتهي العزم - محمد مفيش (كلمة مفيش قد تكون ترجمت الكلمة من الإنجليزية إلى العامية ) - أي بما بمعناه لا شئ وامر بتوسيع كنيسة أبي سيفين وهدم المسجد الذي أمامها وزاد على ذلك بأنه تعمد في كنيسة القديس يوحنا " *
*ألفريد بتلر ينقل واقعة نقل جبل المقطم في كتابه  : " أن الخليفة سمع بانه ورد في انجيلهم أن الإنسان إذا كان مؤمنا فإنه يستطيع أن ينقل الجبل بكلمة ، فأرسل لإفرايم(أبرام) وساله هل هذا حقيقي ؟ فأجابه نعم فقال له قم بهذا الأمر أمام عيني وإلا سحقت اسم المسيحية فذعر الرهبان وعكفوا على الصلاة في الكنيسة المعلقة وفي اليوم الثالث راي البطريق - العذراء (لماذا العذراء ؟؟ وهي ليست احد أقانيم الثالوث في الأرثوذكسية ") في الحلم تشجعه فقصد في موكب كبير وهم يحملون الأناجيل والصلبان ودخان البخور ودعوا جميعا فاهتز الجبل وانتقل ....... *
نياحة الأنبا آبرام أبن زرعة البابا رقم 62
ومكث الأنبا أبرآم على كرسى مار مرقس الرسول ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر وتنيح وذهب إلى آبائنا القديسين صرف فيهم كل ثروته التى تحصل عليها عندما كان تاجراً قبل جلوسه على البطريركية وصرف كل الإيراد الذى تحصل عليه من الكنائس وصرف أيضاً 90 ألف ديناراً التى كانت مودعه عنده لأبو اليمن قزمان إبن مينا ولم يبق درهما واحداً قبل أن يموت ويقول إبن المقفع عنه : " وصرف جميع ذلك فى بناء الكنائس والصدقات وما يرضى الرب وصار مثل أبو الاباء إبراهيم فى أعماله المرضية وحسب مع الأبرار فى ملكوت الرب ونسأل ربنا ان يرحمنا بصلاته وصلاة كل من أرضاه بأعماله والمجد لربنا دائماً أبداً سرمدياً " (21) 
وذكر ساويرس (22) : أن الأنبا ساويرس إحتمل المشاق من أجل محاربه الفواحش والتسرى بالجوارى بين الأقباط وضحى بحياته فى سبيل مقاومة الميسارين ومن الذين لم ينجح معهم بنصائحه وتهديداته فإن إنسان قبطى من الأراخنة إسمه أبى سرور الكبير كان على علاقة بكبار رجال الدولة أبى أن يصدع لأوامره ويخضع لناموس الإنجيل الذى يحرم تعدد الزوجات وكان له سرارى كثيرة فطلب منه ألا يجاضعهم وإستمر يرعى البغى والطغيان ولم يفعل فحرمه ومنعه من القربان ومنعه من دخول الكنيسة فتحايل ومكر ودعاه لمنزله بحجه كونه يريد أن يتوب عن فعلته الشنعاء ويطرد البغى من عنده ويكتفى بحلاله حتى سقاه شيئاً به سم ومن ذلك الوقت إعتلت صحته وقضى نحبه ومضى إلى الرب بسلام فى 6 كيهك سنة  970م وايد الحدث السابق الأنبا يوساب اسقف فوه وهو من آباء القرن 12 (24)– وإستمر على كرسى رئاسة الكهنوت ثلاث سنين وستة أيام وبكاه الناس أقباطا ومسلمين .
أعمال هذا البطريرك
*** لما حل الصوم الكبير صام شعب الكنيسة القبطية جمعة  هرقل التى إنفرد بصومها الأقباط (25) عن عموم المسيحيين فصامها البطرك الأنبا أبرآم الأنطاكى الأصل معهم إذ كان من غير الائق أن يفطر فى الوقت الذى فيه أولاده صائمين ولما حان صوم يونان صام البطرك فإقتدى به بنوه ومن ثم حافظت الكنيسة القبطية على هذه العادة إلى يومنا هذا .
 *** ومن مآثره أيضاً أنه أضاف ثلاثة أيام إلى صوم الميلاد بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط وسبب هذه الزياده الحادثة الشهيرة المتواتره والمتناقله عبر الأجيال ويحكيها الآباء لأبنائهم ومسجله فى جميع كتب التاريخ القبطى المعروفه بمعجزه نقل جبل المقطم وقد فرضها على الكنيسة حين أرغمه المعز على نقله فجعلها تذكاراً لهذه المعجزة وفريضه لكى يقى الرب الكنيسة من مثل هذه المحنة ولا يعرضها لمثلها فى المستقبل
 *** أيقونة القديسين الأنبا أبرآم وسمعان الخراز تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر القديمة , أيقونه يرجع تاريخ رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عئر الميلادى ( أى بعد خمسة قرون من المعجزة , ولا بد أن الرسام نقلها من صورة أخرى أصليه بهتت ألوانها أو تكسرت وتمزقت ) والصورة الموجوده الآن تمثل صورة الأنبا أبرآم والقديس سمعان الخراز , وتظهر معهما فى الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء .
*** بناء كنيسة بإسم القديس سمعان الدباغ بجبل المقطم  وشاءت إراده الرب أن تبنى أول كنيسة بإسم القديس سمعان الخراز .. تخليداً لذكرى هذه المعجزة التى لم يكن لها مثيل منذ عصور المسيحية الأولى وحتى الآن تخليداً لذكرى هذه المعجزة بعد عشرة قرون من حدوثها , وقد بُنِيَت فوق جبل المقطم نفسه فى عهد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث عام 1974م 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وقال القس المتنيح منسى يوحنا (26): " ومن مآثر البابا آبرام أنه أدخل فى الكنيسة القبطية فرض صوم نينوى الذى يصومه السريان وذلك لأنه لما حل أول الصوم الكبير صامت الكنيسة القبطية أسبوع هرقل فجاراهم البطريرك إذ لم يرى لائقاً أن يكون فاطراً وأولاده الأقباط صائمين ولما جاء ميعاد صوم نينوى صامه فإقتدى به بنوه ومن ثم حافظت الكنيسة القبطية على هذه العاده حتى يومنا . 
الصورة الجانبية : صورة نادرة لبعض الرجال يملأون القرب من النيل بالماء ويحملونة إلى البيوت ويملأون الأزيار (جمع زير) فى العصور القديمة 
*ولكن ما هى السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة ؟ (27) لإستنتاج تاريخ السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة نستعرض الحقائق التالية :-*
  حدثت المعجزة فى عهد الأنبا أبرآم الذى جلس على كرسى مار مرقس الرسول فيما بين عامى 975م- 979م  .. لأنه رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة 975م وتنيح سنة 979م 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لابد أن تكون المعجزه حدثت فى سنة تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين لأن تجديد هذه الكنيسة كانت نتيجة من نتاج هذه المعجزة – وعند مراجعة كتب التاريخ نجد أن المعز ألح على البابا أن يتمنى شيئاً لينفذه له , فطلب البابا تصريحاً بتجديد كنيسة مارقوريوس ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة .. وتذكر كتب التاريخ أن المعز [ فأمر للوقت أن يكتب سجل ( أمر) تمكينه من ذلك .. (28)]
  * [ أمر الخليفة أن تُعطى له كنيسة أبى سيفين فى الحال (29)] والكلمتين " للوقت " و " فى للحال" تعنى الأمر الفورى والتصريح بتجديد الكنيسة وتسليمها للأقباط وهذا الأمر حدث بعد المعجزة مباشرة أى فى سنة المعجزة ومما يؤكد هذا التسلسل المنطقى أن المسلمين بدأوا بالتحرش فور سماعهم هذا المنشور من الخليفة [ وحين قرأ المرسوم الذى أصدرة المعز أمام باب كنيسة أبى سيفين , تجمع الرعاع محتجين صاخبين معلنين أنهم لن يسمحوا لأحد بأن يعيد بناء كنيسة .. وسمع الخليفة بما حدث فغضب غضبة مضرية دفعته إلى أن يمتطى جواده , ويذهب على رأس جيشه إلى بابليون , إلى البقعه التى يبغى الأنبا ابرآم العمل فيها .. وما أن وصل إليها حتى أمر البنايين بالعمل أمامه وتحت إشرافه , وحين رأى الرعاع هذا الحزم من الخليفة المعز وقفوا صامتين ينظرون إليه وكان على رؤوسهم الطير .. (30)]
إذاً فالسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة هى السنة التى تم فيها تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين والثابت فى كتب التاريخ أن إعادة بناء كنيسة أبى سيفين قد حدث سنة 979م (31)   
تحديد فترة المعجزة
من تسلسل الأحداث فى معجزة نقل الجبل الشرقى نلاحظ أن الأنبا أبرآم البطرك أمر المسيحين بصوم ثلاثة أيام فقال للأساقفة والكهنة والشعب فى الكنيسة المعلقة : [ علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى إستمهلته إياها , ليترأف الرب علينا بنعمته ويهئ لنا طريق النجاه .. (32)] كما نلاحظ أيضاُ أنه ثالث يوم من ايام الصوم حدثت هذه المعجزة .. إذ يذكر المؤرخين [ وفى صباح اليوم الثالث أخبر البطرك الخليفة بأنه عزم على نقل الجبل .. (33)] وهذه الأيام الثلاثة التى صامها الشعب القبطى قد ألحقها البطرك بصوم الميلاد فقيل [ ثم أُلحق بصوم الميلاد ثلاثة أيام بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط ... هذه الأيام الثلاثة هى التى صامها المسيحيون فى عهد البطريرك الأنبا أفرآم ليرفع عنهم الويل الذى كان مزمعاً أن يحل بهم بسبب الوزير اليهودى ...(34)  ]  إذا كان هناك أمر بصوم ثلاثة ايام خاصه بنقل الجبل الشرقى وأمر بإلحاقهم بصوم الميلاد فلماذا صوم الميلاد بالذات ؟ !! إنه لم يتم جزافاً أو بلا حكمة لأن الكنيسه دائماً تضع الأسباب لكل شئ خاصه إذا كان يخص معجزة بهذا الحجم ولذلك لا بد وأن تكون هناك حكمة وعلاقة بين الأيام
 الثلاثة وبين صوم الميلاد .. ولماذا لم تضف إلى صوم يونان مثلاً أو إضافتها إلى صوم السيدة العذراء ولأن هذه الأيام الثلاثة لم تضف إلى هذين الصومين بما لهما من أولوية وأحقية ولكن لماذا تم إضافتهم إلى صوم الميلاد بالذات ؟
ومنذ بدء المسيحية فى مصر رتبت الكنيسة بدء صوم الميلاد 28 نوفمبر من كل عام حتى يوم عيد الميلاد .. أى أربعين يوماً , وعنما أضيفت الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بصوم معجزة نقل الجبل إليه أصبح مجموع أيام الصوم 43 يوم وتبدأ من يوم 25 نوفمبر من كل عام وحيث أن المعجزة قد حدثت ثالث ايام الصوم فيكون يوم حدوثها هو يوم 27 نوفمبر .
ونتيجه لهذا الإستنتاج يكون تاريخ يوم المعجزة هو 18 هاتور سنة 695 للشهداء أى يوم 27 نوفمبر سنة 979 ميلادية هذا البحث أخذ من كتاب سيرة القديس سمعان الخراز (35)  ولما كان للبحث قيمة كبيرة بإستنتاج السنة التى تمت فيها المعجزة ولكن تحديد اليوم لم يكن دقيقاً لأنه يمكن القول أن صوم الثلاثة ايام ربما كانت قبل صوم الميلاد بفترة وضمت لصوم الميلاد كما حدث فى صوم أسبوع هرقل الذى حدد قبل صوم القيامة فى الكنيسة القبطية إلا أنه مجهود شاق ومضنى إذا صح إستنتاج المؤلف فى بحثه وثبت فعلا أن يوم  المعجزة هو 27 من نوفمبر سيكون من أكبر الإكتشافات التاريخية لأكبر حدث إعجازى فى تاريخ المسيحية . 
ذكر أكتشا ف مغارة فى المقطم 
*[FONT=times new roman(arabic)]وذكر المقريزى فى المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار الجزء الأول 33 /  761  كتب قائلاً : " [/FONT]**وقد حدّثني الحافظ أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد الفريابي عن أبيه‏** :‏  وأنا أدركت شيئًا من ذلك وهو أنه ترافع في بعض الأيام طائفة من الحجارين إلى السلطان الملك الظاهر برقوق أعوام بضع وتسعين وسبعمائة وقد اختلفوا على مال وجدوه بجبل المقطم وهو أنهم كانوا يقطعون الحجارة من مغار فيما يلي قلعة الجبل من بحريها فانكشف لهم حجر أسود عليه كتابة فاجتمعوا على قطع ما بين يدي هذا الحجر طمعًا في وجود مال فانتهى بهم القطع إلى عمود عظيم قائم في قلب الجبل فلعجلتهم أقبلوا بمعاولهم عليه حتى تكسر قطعًا فإذا هو مجوّف وإنسان قائم على قدميه بطوله وتناثر لهم من جهة رأسه دنانير كثيرة فاقتسموها وتنافسوا في قسمتها واختلفوا حتى اشتهر أمرهم وترافعوا إلى السلطان فبعث من كشف المغار فوجد الحجر والعمود وقد تكسر فأخذ منهم ما وجد بأيديهم من الدنانير ولم يجد من يعرف ما قد كتب على الحجر - ( ملاحظة من موقع أقباط مصر : باقى ما ذكره المقريزى عن الإكتشاف كتب عن أقوال الناس وهو غير مؤكد ) وتسامع الناس بالخبر فأقبلوا إلى المغار وعبثوا برمّة الميت فأخبرني من شاهد سنًا من أسنان هذا الميت أنها سوداء بقدر الباذنجانة وإن عظم ساقه فيما بين قدمه إلى ركبته خمسة أذرع فيجيء هذا من حساب طوله عشرين ذراعًا وأزيد ودماغ سنّ واحدة من أسنانه في قدر الباذنجانة ما هو إلا كالقبة الكبيرة"*
******************************************************





*****************************

*ذكر الباحث‏ ‏الأثري-جرجس‏ ‏داود فى جريدة وطنى الصادرة بتاريخ 9/12/2005 م السنة 47 العدد 2294 أيقونة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخشب‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏مقصورة‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏بالمعلقة‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلاد‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏بن‏ ‏زرعة‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏رقم‏62‏والقديس‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏الخراز‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏المقطم‏ ‏واقفين‏,‏ويرتدي‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏ملابس‏ ‏الكهنوت‏ ‏ويمسك‏ ‏في‏ ‏يده‏ ‏اليمني‏ ‏صولجانا‏ ‏نهايته‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏شمعات‏ ‏وكأنه‏ ‏يصليإثنوتي‏ ‏ناي‏ ‏نانبمعني‏(‏اللهم‏ ‏ارحمنا‏) ‏فيرد‏ ‏الشعب كيريالسون معني ‏(‏يارب‏ ‏ارحم‏) ‏ويمسك‏ ‏بيده‏ ‏اليسري‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏الخراز‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نراه‏ ‏بملابس‏ ‏مزركشة‏.‏حاملا‏ ‏قربتين‏ ‏يمسكهما‏ ‏بيده‏ ‏اليمني‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏الأيسر‏ ‏للصورة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏دائرة‏ ‏وتشير‏ ‏بإصبعها‏ ‏تجاه‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏.‏ رسم‏ ‏بغدادي‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏السعدني‏ ‏سنة‏1176‏شهداء‏ ‏أي‏ ‏سنة‏1460‏ميلادية‏*
*وهذه الأيقونة إثبات مصور من القرن الرابع عشر على صدق معجزة جبل المقطم .*
****************************************************************************************
***********************************************
المـــــــــــراجع 
(4) كتاب تاريخ الامه القبطيه وكنيستها تاليف ا0ل0بتشر تعريب اسكندر تادرس طبعة 1900 الجزء الثانى ص 18
(5) وقد كتب عشرون مقالة هذا غير الميامر وتفاسير وأجوبة لمسائل وأسئلة لأبى البشر ابن جارود الكاتب المصرى ... أسماء الكتب العشرين الذين كتبهم ساويرس المعروف بإبن المقفع – كتاب التوحيد , كتاب الإتحاد , كتاب الباهر رد على اليهود , كتاب الشرح والتفصيب رد على النسطورية , كتاب فى الدين كتبه الوزير قزمان إبن مينا , كتاب نظم الجوهر , كتاب المجالس , كتاب طب الغم وشفا الحزن , كتاب المجامع , كتاب تفسير الأمانة , كتاب التبليغ رد على اليهود وكيف تقوم النفسين , كتاب الإستيضاح وهو مصباح النفس , كتاب السير , كتاب الإستبصار , كتاب ترتيب الكهنوت الإثنى عشر طقوس البيعة , كتاب إختلاف الفرق , كتاب الأحكام , كتاب إيضاح الإتحاد – وربما هناك أسماء أخرى للكتب السابقة وربما أيضاً هناك إسمين لكل كتاب  
(6) وتذكر مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس مكتوبه بخط اليد أن جبل المقطم أطلق عليه أسم المقطع أو المقطب وسُمى بذلك لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً فأصبح بعد نقله ثلاث قطع واحده خلف الأخرى ويفصل بينهما مسافة لهذا أطلق على المقطم أسم المقطع أو المقطب وكل هذه الأسماء تعنى معنى واحد . وقد ذكر أسم جبل المقطم على أنه جبل واحد فى جميع مراجع المؤرخين التى تؤكد أنه كان جبلاً واحداً ثم تقطع أو تقطب وقد ذكر الجبل المقطم فى كتب المؤرخين فيقول : أيمن بن خُرَيْم الأسدى (ت 80 هــ): " رَكِبْتُ مِنَ الْمُقَطَّمِ فِي جُمَادَى إِلَى بِشْرِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ البَرِيدَا " يقصد أنه سافر من مصر حيث كان عبد العزيز بن مروان واليا، إلى العراق الذى كان يتولاه أخوه بشر. 
وقيل أن الجزء الذى نقل من المقطم هو جبـــل الجيوشى , وما زال المثل المصرى يردده العامة عند مواجهتهم أى مشكلة صعبة فى مصر وهو : " دا جبل الجيوشى أتنقــــــل ) 
ويقول كُثَيِّر عزة (40- 105هــ): تُعَالِي وَقَد نُكّبنَ أَعلامَ عابِدٍ بِأَركانِها اليُسْرَى هِضابَ المُقطَّمِ
ويقول منصور بن إسماعيل الفقيه (ت 306هــ) فى الثناء على الشافعى وعلمه: أَضحى بمصر دفينًا في مقطَّمِها نِعْمَ المُقَطَّم وَالمَدْفون في تُرْبِه
ويقول مُعَلّى الطائى (وهو من أهل القرنين الثانى والثالث الهجريين) فى رثاء جاريته وَصْف، وكان يحبها حبا شديدا فماتت ودفنت فى المقطم: " خَلَّيتِني فَرْدًا وبِـنْـتِ بـهـا ** ما كنتُ قَبْلَكِ حافلا وكـفـا
فَتَرَكْتُها بالرَّغْم فـي جَـدَث ** للرّيح يَنْسِف تُرْبَه نَـسْـفـا
دون المقطم لا ألـبـّسـهـا ** من زينةٍ قُرْطًا ولا شَنْـفـا
أسْكَنْتها في قَعْر مُـظْـلِـمةِ ** بيتًا يُصافِح تُرْبُه السـقْـفـا
بيتـًا إذا مـا زَاره أَحَـــدٌ ** عَصَفَتْ به أيْدِي البِلَى عَصْفا
وجاء فى "فتوح الشام" للواقدى (130- 207 هـ): "كان عمرو (بن العاص)... يقول: لا والذي نجاني من القبط. قال: وعاد الرسول وأخبر الملك بما قاله عمرو، فعند ذلك قال: أريد أن أدبر حيلة أدهمهم بها، فقال الوزير: اعلم أيها الملك أن القوم متيقظون لأنفسهم لا يكاد أحد أن يصل إليهم بحيلة، ولكن بلغني أن القوم لهم يوم في الجمعة يعظمونه كتعظيمنا يوم الأحد، وهو عندهم يوم عظيم، وأرى لهم من الرأي أن تُكْمِن لهم كمينا مما يلي الجبل المقطم. فإذا دخلوا في صلاتهم يأتي إليهم الكمين ويضع فيهم السيف"، "ووجدنا معهما الخِلَع التي وجهها إليهم ابن المقوقس ففرقها خالد على المسلمين وفيها خِلْعَةٌ سنيّة، وكانت لمقدَّم القوم، فأعطاها رفاعة، وساروا حتى قربوا من الجبل المقطم فرأوا جيش القبط، فأرسل خالد رجلاً من قِبَله، وهو نصر بن ثابت، وقال له: امض إلى هذا الملك وقل له: إن العرب أصحاب مدين قد أتوا لنصرتك"، "فلما رفعت رأسي قال لي الوزير: يا أخا العرب، أَوَصَل أصحابك إلى نصرة الملك؟ فقلت: نعم، وهاهم في دير الجبل المقطم". وفى "المعارف" لابن قُتَيْبَة الدِّينَوَرِىّ (213- 286 هـ) عن عمرو بن العاص: "وقُبِض وهو ابن ثلاث وسبعين سنة فدفن يوم الفطر بحبل المقطم في ناحية الفخ". وبالمثل ورد هذا الاسم عند مؤرخنا الكندى (ت 350 هـ ) فى المحاورة التى أوردها بين عمرو بن العاص والمقوقس قائلا إن عمرو بن العاص، رضي الله عنه، سار في سفح المقطم ومعه المقوقس، فقال له عمرو: ما بال جبلكم هذا أقرع ليس عليه نبات كجبال الشام؟... إلى آخر الحوار. وبالمناسبة فهناك "مقطم" آخر فى فلسطين يقع قرب قرية بيت عنان وبيت لقيا،
*بل آنه أيضاً ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار ) للمؤرخين : أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ، أبو العباس - الجزء الأول - الفصل 26 من 167 بالتحديد تحت عناون ذكر الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب " ، كما مذكور أيضاً فى نفس الكتاب و نفس الفصل : "ذكر الجبل المقطم اعلم انّ الجبل المقطم اوّله من الشرق من الصين حيث البحر المحيط ويمرّ على بلاد الططر حتى ياتي فرغانة الى جبال اليتم الممتدّ بها نهر السغد الى ان يصل الجبل الى جيحون فيقطعه ويمضي في وسطه بين شعبتين منه وكانه قطع ثم في وسطه ويستمرّ الجبل الى الجورجان وياخذ على الطالقان الى اعمال مرو الرود الى طوس فيكون جميع مدن طوس فيه ويتصل به جبال اصبهان وشيراز الى ان يصل الى البحر الهندي وينعطف هذا الجبل ويمتدّ الى شهر زور فيمرّ على الدجلة ويتصل بجبل الجوديّ موقف سفينة نوح عليه السلام في الطوفان ولا يزال هذا الجبل مستمرًّا من اعمال امد وميافارقين حتى يمرّ بثغور حلب فيسمى هناك جبل اللكام الى ان يعدّي الثغور فيسمى نهرًا حتى يجاوز حمص فيسمى لبنان ثم يمتدّ على الشام حتى ينتهي الى بحر القلزم من جهة ويتصل من الجهة الاخرى ويسمى المقطم ثم يتشعب ويتصل اواخر شعبه بنهاية الغرب‏" و مذكور أيضاً : "والذي ذكره العلماء‏:‏ انّ المقطم ماخوذ من القطم وهو القطع فكانه لما كان منقطع الشجر والنبات سمي‏:‏ مقطمًا ذكر ذلك عليّ بن الحسن الهناءي الدوسي المنبوذ بكراع وغيره‏*
*كما أن مارك بولو الرحالة المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة من موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فى أنجلترا*
(7) كلمة مقطم معناها = مقطع راجع المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثانى  - 
(8) وكان الجبل قبل نقله على حدود بركة الفيل ولم تكن بركة ملآنه ماء بالمفهوم الحالى بل كانت أرضاً زراعية يغمرها مياه الفيضان كل سنة – وفى سنة 1902 م هدمت السراى التى كانت موجوده بها وقسمت أراضيها وأقيم عليها عمارات جديدة , وتعرف الآن بالحلمية الجديدة , وموقعها الحالى من شمال سكة الحبانية ومن الغرب شارع الخليج المصرى , ومن الجنوب شارع مراسينا ثم أول شارع نور الظلام إلى أول شارع الألفى , وأما سبب تسميتها بركة الفيل , فهو لأن الأمير خماروية كان مغرماً بإقتناء الحيوانات من السباع والفيلة والزرافات وأنشأ لكل نوع منها داراً خاصاً بهذا المكان ( راجع النجوم الزاهرة فى ملوك مصر والقاهرة للأتابكى الجزء الثالث ص 356 , 366 ) 
ومن المراجع الإسلامية القديمة والهامة كتاب *صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا - القلقشندي - الكتاب : صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا - المؤلف : أحمد بن علي القلقشندي - الناشر : دار الفكر - دمشق - الطبعة الأولى 1987، تحقيق : د.يوسف علي طويل عدد الأجزاء : 14  الذى ذكر أن جبل المقطم كان بجانب الفسطاط وعندما تذهب إلى الفسطاط اليوم لا تجد جبلاً وهذا ما يهمنا من هذا المرجع ولا يهمنا من أين جاءت كلمة المقطم فذكر : " ويسمى ما سامت الفسطاط والقرافة منه المقطم وربما أطلق المقطم على جميع المقطم وقد اختلف في سبب تسميته بذلك فقيل سمي باسم مقطم الكاهن كان مقيما فيه لعمل الكيميا وقال أبو عبد الله اليمني سمي بالمقطم بن مصر بن بيصر وكان عبدا(3/340) صالحا انفرد فيه لعبادة الله تعالى وذكر الكندي في كتاب فضائل مصر ما يوافق ذلك وهو أن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه سار في سفح المقطم ومعه المقوقس فقال له عمرو ما بال جبلكم هذا أقرع ليس عليه نبات كجبال الشام فلو شققنا في أسفله نهرا من النيل وغرسناه نخلا فقال المقوقس وجدنا في الكتب أنه كان أكثر البلاد أشجارا ونبتا وفاكهة وكان ينزله المقطم بن مصر بن بيصر بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام فلما كانت الليلة التي كلم الله تعالى فيها موسى عليه السلام أوحى الله تعالى إلى الجبال إني مكلم نبيا من أنبيائي على جبل منك فسمت الجبال كلها وتشامخت إلا جبل بيت المقدس فإنه هبط وتصاغر فأوحى الله تعالى إليه لم فعلت ذلك وهو به أخبر فقال إعظاما وإجلالا لك يا رب فأمر الله تعالى الجبال أن يحيوه كل جبل مما عليه من النبت فجاد له المقطم بكل ما عليه من النبت حتى بقي كما ترى فأوحى الله تعالى إليه إني معوضك على فعلك بشجر الجنة أو غرس الجنة وأنكر القضاعي وغيره أن يكون لمصر ولد اسمه المقطم وجعلوه مأخوذا من القطم وهو القطع لكونه منقطع الشجر والنبات "
*(9) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الجزء الثانى ص 246
(9) مخطوطة بدير النبا أنطونيوس – ولا زالت مصر القديمة حتى الآن مشهورة بدباغة الجلود حتى يومنا هذا  
(10) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص14وسمعان الإسكافى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس
(11) عندما كان سمعان يقوم بعمله كإسكافى , أتت إليه إمرأه لتصلح نعل رجلها , وكانت جميلة الصورة , وعندما خلعت نعلها نظر إلى ساقها فنظرت عيناه إليها بشهوة , فأنبته نفسه فضرب المخراز فى إحدى عينيه فأفرغها تنفيذاً لوصية الرب : " إن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فغقلعها عنك , لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله فى نار جهنم " ( مت 5: 28 , 29) ذكر ما سبق فى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أطونيوس – قد يقال أن سمعان الخراز تصرف بطريقة حرفيه إلا أن هذا لا تنقص من قداسته لبساطته وإخلاصه وامانته فى تنفيذ هذه الوصية كما أنه برهن على طهارته ونقاوة قلبه ورفضه للخطية التى تمكنت منه فى لحظه ضعف كما أنه لم ينظر إلى المرأه بعين واحده وإنما الإثنين فإنه أرد أن يعاقب نفسه على هذه النظرة الشريره التى إقتربت من الشهوة إلى حد أنها أصبحت فى حد ذاتها شهوة  
(12) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس
(13) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس                                 
(14) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس
15) تاريخ الاباء البطاركة للأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه من آباء القرن 12 أعده للنشر للباحثين والمهتمين بالدراسات القبطية الراهب القس صموئيل السريانى والأستاذ نبيه كامل
(16) قال أبو المكارم سعد الله بن جرجس بن مسعود صاحب كتاب " الكنائس والأديرة " فى مخطوطه فقال : " ولما شرع البطريرك فى إعادة بناء الكنيسة هاج رعاع المسلمين وإعترضوه بدعوى أنها تخربت منذ مده طويلة ولم يبق منها سوى بعض الجدران الآيلة للسقوط وقد جعلها المسلمون مخازن لقصب السكر ولكنهم كفوا عن المقاومة عندما علموا أن الذى امر ببنائها هو الخليفة نفسه وان الخليفة حضر اثناء ذلك وأمر الخليفة ايضاً بصرف كل نفقات البناء من خزينة الدولة فأخذ البطريرك الدراهم وردها إلى خزينة الحكومة وإلتمس أن يقبلها منه ثانية ولا يجبره على قبولها قائلاً : إن الذى نبنى له الكنيسة قادر أن يساعدنا حتى نتممها وهو غير محتاج إلى مال العالم "   
*(17) أقباط ومسلمون منذ الفتح العربى الى عام 1922م  إعداد  د0 جاك تاجر د0 فى الآداب من جامعه باريس القاهره 1951 ص 121*
(18) لا يؤمن رينودو بهذه المعجزة , وهو يلاحظ أن مكين النصرانى والمقريزى إمتنعا عن الإشارة إلى هذا الحادث . ولكن " مارك بول " البندقى الذى عاد إلى بلاده عام 1295 م جاء معه ببعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بحادثة نقل جبل
(19) أيريس حبيب المصرى – قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص 432
(20) عن كتاب الفاطميين فى مصر
 (21) و (22) .  سيره الأباءالبطاركه – ساويرس إبن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين أعده الأنبا صمؤيل أسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها طباعة النعام للطباعة والتوريدات رقم اإيداع 17461/ لسنة 1999 الجزء الثانى ص 84
(23) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الجزء الثانى ص 235
(24) تاريخ الاباء البطاركة للأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه من آباء القرن 12 أعده للنشر للباحثين والمهتمين بالدراسات القبطية الراهب القس صموئيل السريانى والأستاذ نبيه كامل ص 83 
(25) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الحزء الثانى 236

(26) تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه للمتنيح القس منسى 1899- 1930م  طبع على مطابع شركة تريكرومى للطباعة – مكتبة المحبة – سنة 1983 ص 377  
(27) سيرة القديس سمعان الخراز " الدباغ" – المؤلف والناشر – كنيسة القديس سمعان الدباغ بالمقطم – الطبعة الرابعة إبريل 1996 رقم الإيداع 11190/1993 المطبعة – دار إلياس العصرية 
(28) مخطوطة بخط اليد فى دير الأنبا أنطونيوس  
(29) القس منسى يوحنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 431
(30) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص 28
(31) د/ رؤوف حبيب – الكنائس القبطية القديمة بالقاهرة ص 60
(32) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص26
(33) القس منسى يوخنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 431  
(34) القس منسى يوخنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 432
(35) سيرة القديس سمعان الخراز " الدباغ" – المؤلف والناشر – كنيسة القديس سمعان الدباغ بالمقطم – الطبعة الرابعة إبريل 1996 رقم الإيداع 11190/1993 المطبعة – دار إلياس العصرية ص 70- 73

*==========================* 
ماذا حدث للمعز لدين الله الفاطمى؟ وقال جاك تاجر فى كتابه أقباط ومسلمون (4): " وقد يتسائل الناس لماذا لم يخط الخليفة المعز الخطوة الأخيره بإعتناقه الدين المسيحى ؟ وفعلاً لم يرى المؤرخ القبطى مندوحه فى ذلك , فأكد أن الخليفة المعز تعمد فى المكان القريب من كنيسة القديس يوحنا وتنازل بعد ذلك عن كرسى الخلافة لأبنه العزيز بأمر الله , وصرف أيامه الأخيرة فى العباده فى أحد الأديرة وقد أعاد ذكر هذه القصة مرقس سميكة باشا , أحد مؤسسى المتحف القبطى بالقاهرة , ولكن أحمد ذكى باشا والأستاذ عبدالله عنان إحتجا بشدة على هذه الرواية " وفى تعليقه على هذا الرأى قال فى حاشيه الكتاب أسفل الصفحة : " لم يذكر مؤرخ مشهور قصة إعتناق المعز الدين المسيحى "
أما المؤرخ المشهور سعيد الأنطاكى (5) فلم يتكلم عن معجزة الجبل ولكنه يذكر بدون قصد نتيجه معينه من نتائجها أن خبر موت المعز ظل مكتوما زهاء
هذه المبايعة لم تحدث قط فى تاريخ العرب المسلمين إلا إذا كان هناك سببا من ورائه كما أن المؤرخ السابق لم يحدد تاريخ وفاته أو طريقة وفاته إلا أن الأنبا إسيذورس قد أوصل خيوط تاريخ حياة ووفاة المعز بعضها ببعض حينما قال فى تاريخه عن المعز (6) : " إن الخليفة المعز بعد حادثة الجبل المقطم تخلى عن كرسى الخلافة لأبنه العزيز وتنصر ولبس زى الرهبان وقبره إلى الآن فى كنيسة أبى سيفين " فهل ما زال قبره هناك حتى هذا اليوم وأخفوا مكانه أم نقله الأقباط سراً خوفاً من أن يستولى المسلمين على الكنيسة ؟ 
*في جريدة الأهرام العدد الصادر 8 أغسطس 1931م قال" واصف سميكة باشا " مؤسس المتحف القبطي في حصن بابليون بمصر القديمة ، وقد استقى معلوماته من كتاب ألفريد بتلر ومن كتاب الخريدة النفيسة في تاريخ الكنيسة  " إن المعز بعد حادث جبل المقطم تخلى عن كرسي الخلافة لإبنه "العزيز" وتنصر ولبس زي الرهبان وقبره إلى الآن في كنيسة أبي سيفين " *
*وفى زيارتى لأحدى كنائس مصر القديمة منذ 20 سنة أشار أحد الكهنة إلى حوض فى الكنيسة وقال هذا الحوض عمد فيه الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى , وقد كان يأتى كثيراً إلى هذه عن طريق سرداب موصل من جامع عمرو بن العاص إلى هذه الكنيسة وقد ذكر المقريزى عن الفاطميين أنهم أنشأوا كثير من السراديب فى مدينة القاهرة  ومن الأدلة على ذلك ما قاله المقريزى فى** المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار  الجزء الثاني ( 88 من 167 )  : "** فلما قدم القائد جوهر من المغرب بجيوش مولاه المعز لدين الله لأخذ ديار مصر أناخ بجوار هذا البستان وجعله من جملة القاهرة وكان منتهزًا للخلفاء الفاطميين مدة أيامهم وكانوا يتوصلون إليه من سراديب مبنية تحت الأرض ينزلون إليها من القصر الكبير الشرقي ويسيرون فيها بالدواب إلى البستان الكافوري ومناظر اللؤلؤة بحيث لا تراهم الأعين وما زال البستان عامرًا إلى أن زالت الدولة فحكر وبنى فيه في سنة إحدى وخمسين وستمائة كما يأتي ذكره إن شاء الله تعالى عند ذكر الحارات والخطط من هذا الكتاب وأما الأقباء والسراديب فإنها عملت أسربة للمراحيض وهي باقية إلى يومنا هذا تصب في الخليج‏.‏ 
وقال المقريزى أيضاً فى** المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار  الجزء الثاني ( 90 من 167 )  **: " ومات بقصر اللؤلؤة من خلفاء الفاطميين‏:‏ الآمر بأحكام الله والحافظ لدين الله والفائز وحملوا إلى القصر الكبير الشرقي من السراديب‏ "*
****************************************
*ذكر الفريد بتلر - ص 78 ، ص 79 قائلاً : " سمع الخليفة المعز مؤسس القاهرة كثيرا عن حياة النصارى الروحية وعن إخلاصهم ليسوع وعن الأمور العجيبة التي يحويها كتابهم المقدس فأرسل لكبيرهم وأرسل لكبير الشيوخ وأمر بإجراء تلاوة رسمية للإنجيل ثم للقرآن  وبعد أن سمع كلاهما بعناية شديدة قال بمنتهي العزم - محمد إنتهى - أي بما بمعناه لا شئ وامر بتوسيع كنيسة أبي سيفين وهدم المسجد الذي أمامها وزاد على ذلك بأنه تعمد في كنيسة القديس يوحنا "   *
*ألفريد بتلر ينقل واقعة نقل جبل المقطم في كتابه " أن الخليفة سمع بانه ورد في انجيلهم أن الإنسان إذا كان مؤمنا فإنه يستطيع أن ينقل الجبل بكلمة ، فأرسل لإفرايم(أبرام) وساله هل هذا حقيقي ؟ فأجابه نعم فقال له قم بهذا الأمر أمام عيني وإلا سحقت اسم المسيحية فذعر الرهبان وعكفوا على الصلاة في الكنيسة المعلقة وفي اليوم الثالث راي البطريق - العذراء في الحلم تشجعه فقصد في موكب كبير وهم يحملون الأناجيل والصلبان ودخان البخور ودعوا جميعا فاهتز الجبل وانتقل ....... *
******************************************
*كنيسة أبى سيفين ومعمودية السلطان *
*ما زالت هذه المعمودية الغريبة موجودة والتى تختلف عن أى معمودية أخرى فى الكنائس القبطية , وموجودة حتى الآن فى كنيسة أبى سيفين فى مصر القديمة حيث يردد الكاهن الموجود فى هذه الكنيسة لزوارها عندما يريهم معمودية السلطان أن المعز لدين الله الخليفة الفاطمى قد تعمد فى هذه المعمودية *
**********************************************
*الأنبا بيشوي يستدل علي معاناة الأقباط بقصة تحريك جبل المقطم بواسطة البابا إبرام
جريدة المصرى اليوم ٥/٧/٢٠٠٧ م كتب عمرو بيومي : 
انتقد الأنبا بيشوي «سكرتير المجمع المقدس» التمييز ضد الأقباط، مستندا إلي قصة اعتبرها دليلا علي الظلم الذي يتعرضون له منذ القدم وتدور حول طلب خليفة المسلمين المعز لدين الله الفاطمي من البابا إبرام بن زرعة نقل جبل المقطم من مكانه القديم إلي مكانه الحالي ليتمكن من توسيع القاهرة وإلا سينكل بالمسيحيين.
وقال الأنبا بيشوي في إطار هجومه علي الخرافة إن البابا إبرام طلب من المعز مهلة ثلاثة أيام للصلاة وبالفعل حدثت المعجزة وظهرت العذراء وطلبت منه استدعاء سمعان الإسكافي صانع الأحذية الأعور وقراءة آية معينة من الإنجيل، وبالفعل تحرك الجبل.
وانتقد بيشوي خلال احتفالية جريدة المشاهير القبطية أمس الأول،- التي يتبناها ويدعمها- شطب الحقبة القبطية من تاريخ مصر، لافتا إلي أن المناهج الدراسية تبدأ بالتاريخ الفرعوني ثم تقفز مباشرة إلي التاريخ الإسلامي.*

****************************************** 
*جريدة المصرى اليوم تاريخ العدد الجمعة ٢٨ سبتمبر ٢٠٠٧ عدد ١٢٠٢ عن مقالة بعنوان [ إ ضطهاد المسيحيين ] بقلم خالد صلاح *
*رد القمص مرقس عزيز كاهن كنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة برسالة طويلة ومدعومة بوثائق نقلها عن مصادر تاريخية قبطية متعددة على كاتب مسلم " خالد صلاح " يشكك فى معجزة نقل الجبل المقطم ، وهذا جزء من مقالته: 
نحن لا نتهم الكاتب (مسلم) بمعاداة الكنيسة لكننا نري أن الصورة التي وصلته قد تكون غير واضحة، وليسمح لنا بتوضيح الحقائق بإيجاز:
لقد ظهرت السيدة العذراء في رؤية للأنبا إبرام البطريرك الثاني والستين بعد ثلاثة أيام قضاها في الصوم والصلاة عندما طلب منه الخليفة الإمام المعز لدين الله الفاطمي نقل الجبل عملا بقول الإنجيل المقدس (لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون للجبل انتقل من هنا إلي هناك فينتقل) ويذكر التاريخ أنه حدثت زلزلة عنيفة تقطم لها الجبل وتحطم فأكرم الخليفة البطريرك إبرام بعد هذه الحادثة وسمح له بترميم الكنيسة وأعاد له بناء كنيسة أبو سيفين،
*** وهناك أدلة كثيرة علي حدوث هذه المعجزة لا يتسع المقال لها، ونذكر منها علي سبيل المثال أن تشريع الصوم ثلاثة أيام استتبع حدوث هذه المعجزة ، وأضيفت ثلاثة أيام إلي صوم الميلاد فأصبحت مدته ٤٣ يوما بدلا من ٤٠ (وهذه الأيام زيدت فى عصر الأنبا ابرآم لحدوث المعجزة وهذه الأيام ستظل برهاناً على حدوث إضطهاد فى مصر وحدوث معجزة نقل جبل المقطم إلى يوم القيامة حتى يأتى المسيح دياناً للعالمين حكماً مقسطاً يوم الدينونة العظيم بشريعته هو شريعة الحب والسلام وليس بشريعة الغاب القتل والأغتصاب) .
أرجو أن يعرف الكاتب أنه ليس من مصلحة الكنيسة اختلاق قصة لمعجزة جديدة فيكفيها ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس من معجزات السيد المسيح 
وليلاحظ أيضا أن القصة لم يعترض عليها المسيحيون أو المسلمون في العصور السابقة منذ العهد الفاطمي وحتي اليوم، كما أن صاحب المعجزة سمعان الخراز كان إنسانا بسيطا ولم تنسب الكنيسة معجزة لأحد البطاركة مثلا، لكن مصدرها كان رجلا بسيطا من المواطنين المسيحيين في هذا العصر الفاطمي.
ويضيف القمص مرقس عزيز في نهاية الرسالة أنه يجب التوقف أمام نقطتين أولاهما أن مقالي يشكك في وجود اضطهاد طائفي من فجر الإسلام، وهنا يرد القمص قائلا إن هذه حقيقة يقرها التاريخ وتعلنها الكتب الإسلامية وإن كان الأقباط رغم كل معاناتهم يحبون إخوتهم المسلمين،
ويضيف استدلالا علي وجود الاضطهاد بأهمية الرجوع لكتاب (فتوح مصر وأخبارها) لابن عبد الحكم، و(المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار) للمقريزي، و(السلوك في معرفة الملوك) للمقريزي أيضا، لمعرفة مساحة الاضطهاد التي عاني منها المسيحيون في مصر. *

المصدر :http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_550.htm


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*صوم الميلاد *​
+ مدته : 43 يوم .. مقسم إلى :

3 أيام كمثال صيام المؤمنين عند نقل جبل المقطم ، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أنه بالصوم والصلاة تحدث المعجزات . 

الـ 40 يوم لهدف الاستعداد لآستقبال ميلاد مخلصنا ، كمثال صيام موسى النبى 40 يوم قبل أن يستلم لوحى الشريعة. 

+ طقسه :- 

يصام أنقطاعى حتى الساعة 3 ظهراً ويأكل فيه سمك تخفيفاً على المؤمنين من طول فترة .

الصوم على مدار السنة عدا الاربعاء والجمعة ، لا توجد فيه نبوات ولا مطانيات بل اختياريه . 










































في الخامس عشر من شهر تشرين الثاني يبدأ صوم الميلاد الذي يدوم ثلاثة و أربعين يوما وينتهي بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح .

أهمية عيد الميلاد بالنسبة لخلاصنا تفرض بشكل طبيعي هذا الصوم كتحضير لنا كي نكون مستعدين ان تستقبل في مذود قلوبنا المسيح " الآتي" 

من المشارق ليمنحنا من جديد ما خسرناه في السابق أي الحياة الأبدية .

تسمي بعض الكتب الكنسية القديمة عيد الميلاد فصحآ،
وذلك بسبب ارتباط عيد الميلاد الوثيق بسر خلاصنا من الخطيئة ونجاتنا من الموت، 

لذلك فان ترتيب الخدم الليتورجية المرافقة للميلاد وما قبله وما بعده تشبه الى حد بعيد الخدم المرافقة للفصح.

الكنيسة حددت صوم الميلاد لتهيئ لكل فرد المستوى الروحي الذي يستطيع من خلاله قبول سر الخلاص والمعلن في التجسد الإلهي،

أي في ميلاد المسيح،لأنه يستحيل على الإنسان الطبيعي المنغمس في الأكل والشرب والملاهي ان يقبل هذا السر الفائق الطبيعة،

لذلك إذا لم يرتفع الإنسان الى ما فوق الطبيعة بكل كيانه بالصوم حتى يتهيأ العقل للتفكير في إمكانية التجسد وضرورته فلن يستطيع ان يدرك هذا السر .

الفكرة الأساسية في الصوم هي التهيئى لـ "مجيء" الرب يسوع .قد يشعر البعض ان كلمة "مجيء" هي رمزية لان المسيح يأتي إلينا في كل وقت ويعيش معنا فينا . 

رغم ذلك فان اقتراب يسوع وحضوره الأزليين يأخذان طابعا خاصا وزخما قويا في زمن الصوم هذا لان الصوم يمنحنا نعمة ان نعي هذا الحضور بوضوح أكثر وبجدة. 

انه زمن انتظارنا للنور الذي سيظهر . ننتظر تجسد الإله، ان يصير إنسانا مثلنا لكي يخلصنا . :"صار الإله إنسانا لكي يصير الإنسان إلها ". 

تجسد يسوع لكي نستعيد الوحدة والشركة معه . ونحن نستعد لاقتبال الحدث بالصوم . 

صوم الميلاد ليس قاسيا مثل الصوم الكبير،لا نصوم خلاله عن الطعام حتى الظهر،

لكن لا يسمح بأكل اللحوم والمنتجات الحيوانية طيلة الصوم إنما تسمح الكنيسة بأكل الأسماك والمنتجات البحرية ما عدا الأربعاء والجمعة . 

كذالك تُمنع الأكاليل من 2. كانون الأول وحتى السابع من كانون الثاني ضمنا .


الصوم يحافظ على كل فضيلة وهو بداية جهاد واكليل الذين في الإمساك وهو بدء الحياة المسيحية وأم الصلاة.
(القديس باسيليوس الكبير)​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*-حملت مريم "النار"فى يديها.واحتضنت اللهيب بين زراعيها.اعطت اللهيب صدرها كى يرضع وقدمت لذاك الذى يقوت الجميع لبنها (مار أفرام السريانى).


-القديسة مريم هى معمل اتحاد الطبائع هى السوق الذى يتم فيه التبادل المبجل هى الحجال الذى فيه خطب "الكلمة"الجسد.( الاب بروكلس بطريرك القسطنطينية).


- لو أن ابن الانسان رفض التجسد فى احشاء العذراء ليأست النسوة ظانات انهن فاسدات.(القديس اغسطينوس).


- لو أن ميلاد المسيح افسد بتوليه العذراء لما حسب مولودا من عذراء.(القديس اغسطينوس).


- لا نكرم العذراء من اجل ذاتها وانما لانتسابها لله.(القديس اغسطينوس).*​​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*سمحت الكنيسة باكل السمك في بعض الاصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة ايام الصيام واحتياج البعض للبروتين الحيواني...وقسمت الكنيسة الاصوام الي قسمين:
اصوام من الدرجة الاولي وهم:الاربعاء والجمعة ،الصوم الكبير ،صوم يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.
اصوام من الدرجة الثانية وهم: صوم الميلاد ،صوم الرسل ،صوم السيدة العذراء.
وسمحت الكنيسة باكل السمك في اصوام الدرجة التانية فقط
اما عن سبب اختيار السمك دونا عن بقية اللحوم فاللاسباب التالية:
١_كلمة سمكة باليوناني(اخسوس)هي تجميع حروف(ايسوس بخرستوس ثيؤس ايوس سوتير)وتعني يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص+وكانت السمكة علامة للمسيحيين ليعرفوا بعضهم في القرون الاولي وما زالت علامة مجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط حتي الان ونري كثير من الصور للسيد المسيح وبها سمكة.
٢_السمك اطهر جميع الحيوانات لان معظمه يتكاثر ذاتيا دون تزاوج.
٣_السيد المسيح له مواقف عديدة مع السمك في المعجزات مثل معجزة صيد السمك مع بطرس واشباع الجموع ،كما ان السيد المسيح نفسه ذكر عنه انه اكل سمك مرات عديدة ولم يذكر عنه انه اكل لحوم اخري.
٤_السمك يعتبر من اقل انواع اللحوم اثارة للشهوات بسبب ان لحمه خفيف جدا ،لان الغرض من الصوم عن اللحوم عدم اثارة الشهوات التي تسببها اللحوم الحيوانية


ربنا يفرح قلوبكم*


:download:

المصدر :http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?p=55088


:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بابا شنودة الثالث 

:download:
​*سؤال : فى صوم الميلاد نأكل السمك , وكدا فى كثير من الاصوام , فلمادا لا تأكله ايضا 
فى يومى الاربعاء والجمعة اللدين يقعان فى هدا الصيام ؟ اليس مفروضا ان يسرى عليهما نفس الوضع طالما انهما فى وسطه ؟ 


وهل نفطر فى عيد البشارة الدى يأتى دائما فى الصوم الكبير ؟ 


والاجابة لسيدنا بابا الكرارزة المرقسية البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته 


صومنا هو صوم نباتى كما يعلم الكل , نمتنع فيه عن اللحوم , وعن كل طعام مصدره حيوانى .. والسمك لحم , واكله لايتفق مطلقا مع الصوم , ومن البديهى ان أكله يجب 
ان يمنع فى ايام الصوم كالاربعاء والجمعة .... 


كيف نقول ان الصوم نباتى ونأكل فيه سمكا ؟ 


ولكن لان الاصوام فى الكنيسة القبطية كثيرة جدا حوالى "200 يوم " فقد سمح بأكل 
السمك فى اصوام الدرجة الثانية للتخفيف على المؤمنين من كثرة الصوم ... ......... 
الا ان اصوام الدرجة الاولى التى هى الصوم الكبير ويوما الاربعاء والجمعة فلا يؤكل فيهما 
سمكا , والا صرنا نأكل لحوما طول الاسبوع لان السمك لحم .. 


من غير المعقول ونحن نتدكر المؤامرة على السيد المسيح , وموته على الصليب ...... 
نرفه عن انفسنا ونفكر فى الاكل .... 


* اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة * 


اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة 29 برمهات الدى يقع فى الصوم الكبير دائما , فلا يحق كسر 
الصوم الكبير بأى حال من الاحوال , حتى لو كان بسبب عيد سيدى كعيد البشارة . ​*
​ 

:download:

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
يا رب يكون الموضوع سبب بركة لكل من يقراة 
وكل سنة والجميع بالف خير 
صلواتكم اللى محتاجاها بجد 
اختكم 
asmicheal​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل

ومجهود رائع

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل*


*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

